# No Man's Sky



## tommers (Dec 8, 2013)

Um... Whoa....


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, looks amazing! Is it online or single player or what?

As if s/he went from swimming in the sea to flying through space with no cut scenes or loading


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2013)

I have no idea but this makes it sound like online, single player...

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...uts-first-person-action-adventure-no-mans-sky

6 people?!?!  There is no way this can work.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> I have no idea but this makes it sound like online, single player...
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...uts-first-person-action-adventure-no-mans-sky
> 
> 6 people?!?!  There is no way this can work.



You mean multiplayer, and 4 people 

And yes, they're going to have to hire some more staff!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 8, 2013)

They are presumably looking over at  star citizen and hoping  to get  some  investors intrested


----------



## Silva (Dec 9, 2013)

It's looking quite something. 

Since a lot of it it's procedural, I guess they can cut a lot of staff required to make varied ambients, but need much tighter coding to prevent the deja-vu effect.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2013)

WANT


----------



## Cid (Dec 9, 2013)

tommers said:


> I have no idea but this makes it sound like online, single player...
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...uts-first-person-action-adventure-no-mans-sky
> 
> 6 people?!?!  There is no way this can work.



Ha, they really fucked up lighting his eyes on that interview - I will now have a persistent nagging feeling that this game has been coded by a dead-eyed psychopath.

Looks amazing though. Better not let themselves get dragged into any exclusivity bollocks.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> WANT



+1


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll just lazily paste a post I made elsewhere:

That trailer plugged directly into my Want glands. Excellent art direction and they chose a great tune 

I am tempering my hype until we hear more about what the actual game is like.

Procedural content is all well and good, but it tends to result in environments that are different in the details, but are thematically uniform. Taking minecraft as an example, you can walk through 100km of Plains biome and never see anything surprising. The generation is constrained by rules: "Hills no steeper than this", "these plants, in this distribution", "this colour of grass". The only true variation comes from the transition to other biomes, whose rules are hand-made.

The big challenge for PG on this scale is to procedurally generate those rules, to allow for genuinely surprising and new landscapes, whilst preventing "broken" rulesets that result in unplayable or implausible terrain. It's very hard to do. There are so many possible planets out there, so many chemistries, orbits, tectonics, weather systems, biospheres and so on, all of which affect the look of a place. Lots of interesting reading on the topic here: http://vterrain.org/Elevation/Artificial/

The same goes for plants and animals. The systems have to be very very sophisticated, or you'll just end up with Red Fish with Big Fins, Green Fish with Four Fins, and you'll easily see how it's a kit of parts. Spore did excellent work in this regard, allowing all sorts weird and wonderful creatures to be created and animated. This paper details the system they used http://chrishecker.com/Real-time_motion_retargeting_to_highly_varied_user-created_morphologies. The other part of the problem, generating the creatures themselves, is another matter....

So I am excited by the idea (it's always been an exciting idea), but it will take some serious chops to pull off well. Good luck to them, and they've got my money if they Kickstart.

EDIT: Assuming it's coming to PC, of course :-p


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-12-09-a-future-that-has-a-history-introducing-no-mans-sky


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/12/09/first-look-no-mans-sky/


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2013)

These last few posts have been brought to you by the tommers news service.

There are loads more interviews but they all seem pretty similar.

2 quick points... He compares it to dark souls, which is pretty exciting.

And elite was made by 2 people using procedural generation.

In 1985.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone watching me read those articles would have seen my come face pretty much non stop.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Anyone watching me read those articles would have seen my come face pretty much non stop.



Like but also eugh.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2013)

It's exhausting feeling this hyped. Honestly, this is the space game I've wanted them to make forever. Sod Elite and Star Citizen. editor, you should reconsider your elite allegiance


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's exhausting feeling this hyped. Honestly, this is the space game I've wanted them to make forever. Sod Elite and Star Citizen. editor, you should reconsider your elite allegiance



Isn't it?  And there's so much to be hyped about.

This will take at least a couple of years.  I guess it's the problem with all the early access / beta / kickstarter stuff.  I spend most of my life playing unfinished games, before getting excited about the next thing.  They should just make them and then tell us about them.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2013)

Don't let me see this thread! I lost weeks of my life playing Frontier Elite!

*tries to look away
*tries not to click on link


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Don't let me see this thread! I lost weeks of my life playing Frontier Elite!
> 
> *tries to look away
> *tries not to click on link



Just watch the trailer. Gwan. It's only 2 minutes


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2013)

Second part of the RPS coverage is up: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/12/10/interview-no-mans-sky-and-procedural-generation/ - talks about the procedural generation and how they explicitly don't want "random" but "emergent".


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 10, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Excellent art direction and they chose a great tune


 
65 Days of Static for the win. I bloody love that band.

As for the game, as Crispy says if they manage to pull it off, this may well be game of the decade.

Or next decade perhaps


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 10, 2013)

so  what  are the big diffrences  between this  and something like from star citizen ?



also i keep  getting elements of star citizen and  elite dangerous mixed up


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2013)

Star citizen is multiplayer, in an authored universe with a limited number of systems and zones. It also has a structured narrative single player component.

NMS is "massively singleplayer" in a procedural universe of millions of stars. It has no fixed story and is more of a roguelike in terms of risk, reward and exploration of unknown places.

Elite is quite similar, but it's trading on past glories IMO. Tbh, I haven't been keeping a close eye on it, so I'll take a look and reassess.


----------



## Silva (Dec 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I'll just lazily paste a post I made elsewhere:
> 
> That trailer plugged directly into my Want glands. Excellent art direction and they chose a great tune
> 
> ...



I had this feeling with Terraria - each world is composed by random biomes, but deep down, they all look more or less alike and the really impressive stuff is the same on all worlds. And I often used map viewers to see if the world was worth exploring, or a jagged pain in the ass and waste of time just to get from A to B.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 11, 2013)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Elite is quite similar, but it's trading on past glories IMO. Tbh, I haven't been keeping a close eye on it, so I'll take a look and reassess.



Although Elite have had complete community input as to how the game should work. You should check out the news letters.


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2013)

Elite write up

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/12/13/hands-on-with-elite-dangerous/


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2013)

I got quite interested until someone mentioned procedurally generated content, which can work well in some contexts, but often results in something quite bland, especially when it's done on a large scale.  I'll wait and see.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 19, 2013)

This covers some of the same stuff as the RPS interview, but it's worth a watch.



Everything about this looks/sounds good.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2014)

This just previewed during Sony's E3 press conference tonight (or, er, this morning).

God. It just... I mean... it looks... I just...

*inappropriate noises*

Looks like it'll be a timed PS4 exclusive, but cross platform after that. But details are a little sketchy still. It still seems like they're just a 4 person team. 

That game though.

It's beautiful. The music. The everything.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2014)

OH
MY


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2014)

I am quite cynical about how they are doing this with 4 people but still....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2014)

looks amazing


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2014)

Not ashamed to say I cried a little bit.

I don't care what naysayers naysay... I'm allowing myself to become ridiculously excited for this game and shall squee at every possible opportunity.


----------



## tommers (Jun 12, 2014)

They're going to need a lot of servers.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 12, 2014)

The developers are on the Giant Bomb podcast (E3 day 1 live). This sounds incredibly fascinating, and great that it comes from a small team of British devs.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2014)

tommers said:


> They're going to need a lot of servers.


What for?


----------



## tommers (Jun 12, 2014)

Crispy said:


> What for?


My spider sense is tingling but...  It's a persistent infinite universe with potentially thousands of players on it at one time. 

Now tell me why I'm an idiot.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2014)

tommers said:


> My spider sense is tingling but...  It's a persistent infinite universe with potentially thousands of players on it at one time.
> 
> Now tell me why I'm an idiot.


1. Everybody explores the same universe; that is, eveybody has the same seed for the procedural generation. But no server has to store all of that universe. It's generated on the fly right on your local machine. All the server has to store is the "Galaxy Map" which is just brief metadata about the worlds that have been discovered ie. Who discovered it and when? All other information can be generated from seed at the local level.

2. It's not massively multiplayer, it's "massively singleplayer." You never meet other players. There's no PvP and no co-op. Think Dark Souls (and probably not even that interactive), not Eve Online.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2014)

What I'm interested to know is... can the map become 100% discovered? Presumably the 'random seed' is generated by the very first person who logs in, and from that point everyone else loads into that particular version of the galaxy (and, is it a galaxy or is it a universe... I'm unsure at the moment).

They say it's infinite, theoretically, but that can't be true of just one particular seed, since you start on the outside of the map and the aim is to make your way in to the middle. So infinite likely means that if that map somehow gets abandoned (I don't even know if that's possible) new versions can be generated infinitely, so you'll never ever 'run out' of new things to discover, see, etc.

I suppose I'm just a bit sketchy on the mechanics of it. You can't 'die' as such, just lose all your progress in terms of craft and so on, meaning you have to build yourself up again - either from where you lost it all or by quitting and starting a new game. Presumably starting a new game will have you start in that same universe again, just randomly in a different place. So there will only ever be one version of the universe in play at any one time? Does that ever reset? Might they have several versions ongoing, with players split between them (since population density and balance isn't as important as it would be in a traditional MMO, as you're not particularly intended to meet anyone else)?

These are my biggest questions at the moment. Although I don't particularly _care_ about the answers, I'm just very curious.

In regards to that video I posted last night, I had to pause it to collect myself when he said that planets are actually planet sized. The vastness...

I adore the ethos of this game, and I think I 'get it' in terms of what he wants to achieve and where his inspiration comes from. It's fucking lovely.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2014)

I think they're still working through the answers to those questions.
I am so stoked for this game


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2014)

based in guildford, think i might just have to pop in and say hello ( no pun intended )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

It looks good and I wants it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Not ashamed to say I cried a little bit.
> 
> I don't care what naysayers naysay... I'm allowing myself to become ridiculously excited for this game and shall squee at every possible opportunity.




I just love the idea of a space game on consoles again...and the art style is lovely! Caution be damned, I WANT this game!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> based in guildford, think i might just have to pop in and say hello ( no pun intended )



If you do, please tell them they have a very big fan in Stoke, who is trying her darndest to not become stalkery in expressing her absolute sheer excitement for this game.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 18, 2014)

For me proc generation is meh. I like areas that were hand crafted by someone because then there is something interesting there, hidden.

I refer anyone to the Arkham City map for a master class is doing this, small area really, huge game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2014)

An article all about the procedural generation: http://kotaku.com/how-a-seemingly-impossible-game-is-possible-1592820595

(Handily timed for you, Sunray )

*cries real tears*

I'm so excited. So excited. skjfksjgorjgnsldkngs


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 19, 2014)

Hehe I've seen so much love for this game...really hope it delivers!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.polygon.com/a/e3-2014/no-mans-sky

A little bit more information.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2014)

Sean Murry talks us through the history of the game and what it's about.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> What I'm interested to know is... can the map become 100% discovered? Presumably the 'random seed' is generated by the very first person who logs in, and from that point everyone else loads into that particular version of the galaxy (and, is it a galaxy or is it a universe... I'm unsure at the moment).
> 
> They say it's infinite, theoretically, but that can't be true of just one particular seed, since you start on the outside of the map and the aim is to make your way in to the middle. So infinite likely means that if that map somehow gets abandoned (I don't even know if that's possible) new versions can be generated infinitely, so you'll never ever 'run out' of new things to discover, see, etc.
> 
> ...


It's a universe. There's nothing outside of it.

Any seed should be infinite. Just pick one and fire up your world.

Where did you hear that you start on the outside and work your way in? In a truly infinite world there's no "outside". I hadn't heard that mentioned in anything I've seen/read.

The map won't be abandoned as there's no need.

When you start a new game you will still be in the same universe, yeah. Your seed won't change, so when the system generates the world, it will look exactly as before as it's the same procedure and the same seed.

Think of it like this dodgy analogy: the procedural aspect of it is like our counting system. The seed could be a subset of that, like even numbers. So if they decide that the seed is even numbers, everyone gets the even numbers instruction and they get allocated a starting number (ship/planet). It doesn't matter which number you start on, the rules are the same. And even though the number 20202020054980234812309847112346715234876125884761523847652387451234123 might never have been used before, we know it exists because it's within our rules and the rules determine it must exist, even though we've never said/used/seen it. That's the infinite bit of the universe they're talking about. We don't need to write out all the possible numbers in advance, we just put the rules in place ad the system does the rest.

Another seed might be square numbers. Same thing. You start on a square number, you know the rules to create all other squares, and so this different seed has created a different sequence (universe), but it's still infinite and everyone has the same sequence. When you get to the highest ever number used in the system so far(the furthest planet reached), there's still an infinite amount beyond it.

Of course computers aren't infinite so there might be an upper limit based on memory or something, but it'll be huge and they're saying we won't reach it.

So yeah, that's how I imagine it works. I have no proof of any of this


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Where did you hear that you start on the outside and work your way in? In a truly infinite world there's no "outside". I hadn't heard that mentioned in anything I've seen/read.


It's what Sean Murry has said in multiple interviews and in that official video in my previous post.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It's what Sean Murry has said in multiple interviews and in that official video in my previous post.


I hadn't watched your vid yet, but missed the other references.

I wonder if the 'home' planet is separate from the universe to allow you to just get on with it and possible provide everyone with the same starting point. Then 'entering' the universe is almost like teleporting to a random spot somewhere and then being unable to go back?

That would make sense. Almost like a training mission.

Otherwise I don't get it.

I'll go watch your vid now.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok, so he did say galaxy rather than universe, which makes me think it's smaller than I first thought. Not infinite. Galaxies are still pretty big though 

I wonder what happens if you aim away from the centre. Vast tracts of interstellar space and nothing to do?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 27, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how this galaxy differs from elite dangerous' procedural one ( not the animals tho )


----------



## RandyYats (Jun 28, 2014)

Silva said:


> It's looking quite something.
> 
> Since a lot of it it's procedural, I guess they can cut a lot of staff required to make varied ambients, but need much tighter coding to prevent the deja-vu effect.



I wouldn't think the deja-vu effect is the biggest worry. It's easy enough to design an algorithm to make the environmental generation hugely chaotic. The bigger worry in a procedurally created world is to create any real sense of narrative or progression.


----------



## Silva (Jun 28, 2014)

RandyYats said:


> I wouldn't think the deja-vu effect is the biggest worry. It's easy enough to design an algorithm to make the environmental generation hugely chaotic. The bigger worry in a procedurally created world is to create any real sense of narrative or progression.


But if the game is all about exploring space and planets and planting flags, it doesn't need to have narrative or progression, let the players imagine their own stories.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Sean Murry talks us through the history of the game and what it's about.




Christ alive I didn't think after 3 decades of gaming I'd fall in love with the idea of a game like I have with this...again....it simply looks beautitful, and the game I've had in my had for the bette part of those 3 decades (like anyone who played Elite as a child I guess). 

Love that this is coming to a console first, love the style and look of the game but *LOVE* hearing the creator talk about science fiction as inspiration as opposed to sci-fi (a conversation I've had with friends many times over the last few decades!). 

Hope they can pull this off and it lives up to the dream they've shared with us...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2014)

RandyYats said:


> I wouldn't think the deja-vu effect is the biggest worry. It's easy enough to design an algorithm to make the environmental generation hugely chaotic. The bigger worry in a procedurally created world is to create any real sense of narrative or progression.



He addresses the narrative thing in the video, basically the game isn't about the procedural generation, they have a game and to do it they needed PG to 'house' it in...


----------



## Cid (Jun 28, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Love that this is coming to a console first



Why?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2014)

Cid said:


> Why?



Because it's the kind of game I want to play and usually if they come to PC they don't make it to consoles. Coming to consoles first means it'll have even more players in totality which a vision like this deserves....


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 30, 2014)

I kind of wish I'd never known about this game....everything else just looks shit


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> I kind of wish I'd never known about this game....everything else just looks shit



Heh next year can't come quick enough!


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2014)

This could suffer the hype of death.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2014)

Possibly...but think it's always nice to have one piece of hope a year when it comes to gaming to hold back the general cynicism against the industry...


----------



## Cid (Jul 6, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Possibly...but think it's always nice to have one piece of hope a year when it comes to gaming *to hold back the general cynicism against the industry*...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 3, 2014)

http://kotaku.com/no-mans-sky-will-hit-pc-but-only-after-ps4-1615337826

It WILL be coming to PC, but only after PS4. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2014)

Curious it's not going to be in the Wii U or Xbox One...


----------



## Cid (Aug 4, 2014)

Is that heavy sarcasm KE or are you just being thick?


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 5, 2014)

AHHH!!!!! Enough of the bloody hype! Just release the fucking game!


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> AHHH!!!!! Enough of the bloody hype! Just release the fucking game!


Got a while yet mate.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 7, 2014)

I know rhars what so annoying!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 11, 2014)

Cid said:


> Is that heavy sarcasm KE or are you just being thick?



Eh? I'm curious as to why it isn't out or at least not yet announced for the Wii U or Xbox One...the latter which could really power the game...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2014)

Reading between the lines, I get the impression they have had some support from Sony -- hence the rather nice slot during E3 they had on their platform. I understand they always wanted it to be cross-platform, but if they are getting Sony's support in exchange for timed exclusivity: 1) they'll be focusing on the PS4 version as per any agreement they have struck; 2) they're still a tiny band of people comparatively speaking, so presumably it would be a tall order to work on making the tech work across all platforms when what they want is one really good, outstanding version of it that does exactly what they set out to achieve.

Perhaps they will announce it for Xbone at some point. But I think we're all a little optimistic as to when the game -- on any platform -- will hit the shelves. I don't think they're anywhere near setting a date for release just yet.

All the more time to get excited for it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 13, 2014)

Hadn't been paying that kind of attention but that makes far more sense than Cid's weird post.


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hadn't been paying that kind of attention but that makes far more sense than Cid's weird post.



You post stuff on here that give the impression you know something about the games industry, opining on everything from the inevitable fall of Nintendo to Apple's folly in not committing itself to the market. A talking head of sorts. Console exclusivity deals are a well known aspect of that industry with obvious advantages to up and coming developers and established names alike; marketing, advance payments, development support, publishing etc. Sony are good at picking up potential classics slightly on the edge of things; Demon's souls, Ico and Shadow of the Colossus, Journey etc... presumably this follows that logic. It's not particularly curious is my point.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 18, 2014)

Ho. Lee. Fuq.

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/474612/no-mans-sky-includes-over-18-quintillion-planets/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2014)

*makes inappropriate noises*


----------



## Cid (Aug 18, 2014)

> As IGN puts it, since the Earth's sun will burn out in 4.6 billion years, this means that theoretically the number of planets in No Man's Sky is indeed infinite because it would be impossible for the human race to see every one.



Oh come on, it's not even a particularly big number in the grand scheme of things. 10^18 or so. Not even a couple of galaxies.


----------



## Cid (Aug 18, 2014)

Ron Graham explains how big his number is. There are, of course, bigger ones.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 19, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Ho. Lee. Fuq.
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/474612/no-mans-sky-includes-over-18-quintillion-planets/


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Ho. Lee. Fuq.
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/474612/no-mans-sky-includes-over-18-quintillion-planets/


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 26, 2014)

PS4 *finally* purchased (pick up tomorrow), NOW GIVE US A FUCKING RELEASE DATE!


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 30, 2014)

Music by 65 Days Of Static apparently. I approve.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Dec 30, 2014)

am even more impatient now, it's growing steadily  don't wanna get a PS4 just for a few games but am willin, just wishing for a bloody release date! not that their suddenly gonna say February or anything but still.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2014)

Impatient is right! Although I got the feeling from the Christmas email they sent the other week we won't see it in the first half of 2015...


----------



## Cid (Jan 1, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> Music by 65 Days Of Static apparently. I approve.


----------



## Cid (Jan 1, 2015)

The detail and potential variety is really starting to come through in recent press releases. I suppose the main thing that worries me is whether they'll get a meaningful set of AI relationships... I mean stuff like how do those fleets you sometimes see interact, are they tied to factions, can worlds be populated etc. Perhaps that relates to the idea of moving inward to this thing happening in the centre of the galaxy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 1, 2015)

thanks for posting this!!! happy new year


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2015)

Cid said:


> The detail and potential variety is really starting to come through in recent press releases. I suppose the main thing that worries me is whether they'll get a meaningful set of AI relationships... I mean stuff like how do those fleets you sometimes see interact, are they tied to factions, can worlds be populated etc. Perhaps that relates to the idea of moving inward to this thing happening in the centre of the galaxy.




I seriously love the look of this game. The visuals are just brilliant, they have a real vintage science fiction feel about them..!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2015)

Some more info has dripped out. Sounds like quite a game but a little disappointed that it's now clear we won't see it till later this year rather than early 2015...


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 28, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Some more info has dripped out. Sounds like quite a game but a little disappointed that it's now clear we won't see it till later this year rather than early 2015...


Any links?

To be fair, wouldn't be suprised if it got pushed back until 2016. Pissed off, but not suprised.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> Any links?


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-01-22-so-what-do-you-actually-do-in-no-mans-sky


----------



## sim667 (Feb 25, 2015)

I really really like the look of this. I've been watching vids about it.

But I want to be able to build and empire against people, and with other people (mulitplayer). I'm not going to be able to do that am I?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I really really like the look of this. I've been watching vids about it.
> 
> But I want to be able to build and empire against people, and with other people (mulitplayer). I'm not going to be able to do that am I?


Not that sort of game


----------



## sim667 (Feb 25, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Not that sort of game


There aren't any games like that on PS4 are there


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like it'll eventually get some competition in the form of Elite Dangerous.


----------



## no-no (May 14, 2015)

I love elite, it's taking up most of my game time right now but I can't see Frontier pulling off planetary landings anywhere near as well as NMS has done.

If any game's going to drag me away from elite it's this. It's just so pretty, not a grey in sight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2015)

New info suggests Sony are going to put their full clout behind and treat it like a first party game. Which is great news as it means it'll get millions in sales and be around for a few years at least...


----------



## Crispy (May 15, 2015)

So long as it still makes it to PC


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2015)

Probably will but not at launch. Looks like it's confirmed as December launch too...


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 17, 2015)

Hope the game is good, if only for the fact the superb 65daysofstatic are doing the procedurally generated music  

I'm sure Frontier will make an excellent job of the planetary landing side. Braben has already got experience of it, plus they've done some ground work a couple of years ago with some procedurally generated clouds.


----------



## steveo87 (May 18, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Probably will but not at launch. Looks like it's confirmed as December launch too...


....Just in time for Star Wars...


----------



## no-no (May 20, 2015)

If they bring plaenetary landings to elite it'll need everything NMS has at the very least....the flora and fauna, the sheer beauty.

I worry it'll just be another place to dock and buy/sell. I'd much rather they concentrated on being able to dock with other ships, send in boarding parties, a little bit of FPS maybe.....I want FTL style gaming in elite.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 17, 2015)

so we dont need a PS4 after all 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...-4-and-pc-simultaneously.html#~pfRgdgJONVW531


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2015)

Barking_Mad said:


> Hope the game is good, if only for the fact the superb 65daysofstatic are doing the procedurally generated music
> 
> I'm sure Frontier will make an excellent job of the planetary landing side. Braben has already got experience of it, plus they've done some ground work a couple of years ago with some procedurally generated clouds.



Elite is nowhere near PS4 release so I've given up caring...NMS still looks awesome and I love the fact that a small team from Guildford are behind it!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 17, 2015)

I think mr braben  should be talking to these guys , as much as I love elite dangerous, this has the potential to blow it away


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh my Lord. Please don't let me get this....



> In _No Man’s Sky_, you play as an astronaut, piloting the kind of nimble craft that once flew on the covers of Isaac Asimov paperbacks. Like those airbrushed visions of space travel, the game offers a curiously nostalgic vision of the future. Every player will start their journey on an undiscovered planet; they will be the only person to have walked its surface. From there, you can board your ship, take off, break the atmosphere and begin to tour the galaxy (all without the interruption of a loading screen). The stars you see in the unfathomable distance aren’t a mere illusion, like fairy lights studded into a black curtain of a stage backdrop, but real orbs. Travel in their direction for long enough and you can touch them. “We are attempting to do things that have never been done before,” Murray told me, last year, when the project had only just been made public. “No game has made it possible to fly down to a planet, and for it to be planet-sized, and feature life, ecology, lakes, caves, waterfalls, and canyons, then seamlessly fly up through the stratosphere and take to space again.







http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/12/no-mans-sky-18-quintillion-planets-hello-games


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2015)

I reckon you'd enjoy this much more than Elite Dangerous, ed. You should get it when it comes out


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2015)

Hehe another one falls for the pull of NMS![emoji41]


----------



## Cid (Jul 15, 2015)

The one thing that perhaps Elite has over this is the control system... Elite is very much space-sim, HOTAS gaming. Granted it means you need to buy a joystick to get the most out of it, but it gives a degree of control that you can't get through a PS4 controller. Although using a controller has the advantage of seamless movement between spaceship and walking I suppose. Will be interesting to see whether they restrict the controls generally to what can be achieved with the controller, or whether there'll be advantages to having a decent joystick.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2015)

Cid said:


> The one thing that perhaps Elite has over this is the control system... Elite is very much space-sim, HOTAS gaming. Granted it means you need to buy a joystick to get the most out of it, but it gives a degree of control that you can't get through a PS4 controller. Although using a controller has the advantage of seamless movement between spaceship and walking I suppose. Will be interesting to see whether they restrict the controls generally to what can be achieved with the controller, or whether there'll be advantages to having a decent joystick.


You can almost guarantee there won't be any translational movement apart from a throttle. That allows a 1:1 mapping of land:space controls with the addition of triggers/bumpers for roll.


----------



## Mungy (Jul 15, 2015)

if it is ever made it will be shit because they rushed it


----------



## Mungy (Jul 21, 2015)

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/other-toons/video/nomanssky.html


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm concerned about getting the procedural content to be engaging. 
They can be pretty  but  i worry that the lack of narrative will be an issue.
I haven't seen a narrative replacement system like with eve or summin


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2015)

That's the frame, they've already said they're gaming it to introduce narrative  structure.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2015)

I've not seen much information about how it actually makes these worlds intresting.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2015)

back in the day of wire frame graphichs we used our imagination


----------



## Gromit (Jul 21, 2015)

The first video i saw of this had a Viper from Battlestar Glalatica, a Worm fromDune and a Corrilian Covette from Star Wars. Please assure me that its not that derivative.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 25, 2015)

If you head over to IGN there's been a lot of preview and video stuff this last month. It will be interesting to see how it stands up to the hype. I'm still suspicious that as with any game of such scope that if exploring isn't going to keep you hooked, there still might be a 'mile wide, inch deep' feel about it. That's not really criticism though, until procedural generation matures these games will be seen as fore runners of something much bigger and ultimately better.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 27, 2015)

Launch set for June 2016.

New trailer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2015)

Man that's so far away...


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 28, 2015)

If I can wait four years for Fallout 4, I can wait seven months for NMS!


----------



## Cid (Oct 28, 2015)

Don't care, spend as long as is needed to get it right.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm losing faith this will be worth my time...the just keep showing the same gameplay light type of footage. There only so many times you can be wowed by the colour of the landscape before you ask what is the game actually like to play...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2015)

Wait for the Let's Plays then.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 3, 2015)

From the NMS sub over on the Elite Dangerous forum... 

There was an interesting segment on the Podquisition (generally good hearted but highly NSFW), related to No Man's sky... if true, then the release could be considerably later than June 2016. Laura Dale (Laura K Buzz) has anonymous sources (hence a pinch of salt is needed) saying that: 

-- NMS was due to show as a hands off demo in a UK event, but could not manage even that and had to cancel
-- For the Sony conference at this year's E3, the NMS demo was running on PC, as it wasn't able to run on PS4 at that time
-- There have been huge problems getting it to run at all on PS4, and optimising for PC

She has good form previously, having talked about an on rails spin off of Until dawn; the devs first denied that they were currently working on tsuch a project, then soon after announced it themselves (Rush of Blood).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2015)

Those exact points have been doing the rounds so either they've just gained traction as a believable rumour or there's some truth to them...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2016)

Inside the Artificial Universe That Creates Itself

This is getting me very excited. JUNE!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2016)

> In one sense, because of the game’s procedural design, the entire universe exists at the moment of its creation. In another sense, because the game only renders a player’s immediate surroundings, nothing exists unless there is a human there to witness it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh god.



> While the basic behaviors themselves are simple, the interactions can be impressively complex. Artistic director Grant Duncan recalled roaming an alien planet once shooting at birds out of boredom. “I hit one and it fell into the ocean,” he recalled. “It was floating there on the waves when suddenly, a shark came up and ate it. The first time it happened, it totally blew me away.”



*makes grabby hands*


----------



## Supine (Feb 18, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Inside the Artificial Universe That Creates Itself
> 
> This is getting me very excited. JUNE!



a lot of pr bullshit imho. Really hope this isnt a massive flop. I think it might be.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2016)

I've spent the last six months trying not to th in about this game...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2016)

You can pre-order now. Release date finalised.

Also: No Man's Sky hands on: infinite discovery (Wired UK)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2016)

omfg



> We start exploring Balari V, a frigid planet. It's -162.5°C -- so cold that protective gear is required outside of the few structures dotted around, and when the temperature control begins to fail, your health starts plummeting. A laser blaster can be used to harvest materials from plutonium ores, or resources can be gathered from supply drops mysteriously scattered around. Gathered materials can be used for upgrades, or to fuel your ship, or sundry other things. So far, so _Minecraft_. But then we find the monolith.
> 
> 
> A giant stone juts from the surface of Balari V, inscribed with odd, indecipherable glyphs. Except they're not quite indecipherable -- interact with cultural artifacts enough, and you'll start learning languages. Learn enough languages, and you can begin trading with other races, or fighting them, all the while uncovering more of the game's hidden lore.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2016)

omfg omfg



> It's one of _No Man's Sky's_ best kept secrets -- there's _something going on_. It's not just exploration for the sake of it; there's a layer of fiction, a history to the universe. References to something called 'The Entity' are seeded across the cosmos, painting a picture of some vast, ancient power that's impacted the almost unimaginable number of planets in the game. But this is only 'story' insomuch as you make it one.
> 
> "We say that there's lore but there's not a story," says Murray. "There isn't a narrative, like 'you are this guy and you must save this race', or 'you must rescue your dad from space prison' or whatever. That doesn't really fit with the game. We want people to tell their own story. Having said that, the lore is pretty locked down -- if people want to invest time in it, hopefully they'll find that rewarding. It's there for you to learn or get into, but you can totally ignore that if you want."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2016)

More: http://io9.gizmodo.com/no-mans-sky-...m_medium=sharefromsite&utm_source=io9_twitter


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2016)

Pre-purchase No Man's Sky on Steam


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh I am pre-ordering the shit out of this.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2016)

For the flush amongst you:

No Man's Sky "Explorer's Edition" (PC)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2016)

The PS4 Collector's Edition looks lovely:

No Man's Sky Scores a Stunning PS4 Special Edition






That's the edition I want but I'm playing on PC so no dice. Boo. Hiss.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 3, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> For the flush amongst you:
> 
> No Man's Sky "Explorer's Edition" (PC)



'Let's see how close we can get without George Lucas suing.'


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 4, 2016)

You're welcome to put me in a coma for the next four months...


----------



## Santino (Mar 4, 2016)

"toy-style replica" lol


----------



## Dandred (Mar 4, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> You're welcome to put me in a coma for the next four months...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2016)

Cant wait , but have to sell my pc next week so i can move away, but hopefully by June il build a much better one


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 4, 2016)

I was reading a bit about how the servers will work. This was quite old so I'm not sure if it's changed, and I don't know how they'll be dealing with x-platform.

But I think the idea was akin to everyone being in their own 'lobby' and any info you create (like discovering and naming a planet) is sync'd up to the top level sever, ready to be pushed to someone else's lobby should they happen on the same thing. And if two players do ever get close to each other (which will be rare), their lobbies will be merged so they can see each other.

I know it's unlikely PS4 and PC are going to share servers, but perhaps the architecture allows for the information to be sync'd across them. Has anyone seen anything recent from them about this?


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The PS4 Collector's Edition looks lovely:
> 
> No Man's Sky Scores a Stunning PS4 Special Edition
> 
> ...



I want this. I really do. But I worry I just can't give it the time it deserves. This should be a game that I spend every second of my spare time on, but I have a family and stuff and if I just do 4 hours on a Saturday it won't be enough, it just wont!    

Top drawer first world problem mind.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was reading a bit about how the servers will work. This was quite old so I'm not sure if it's changed, and I don't know how they'll be dealing with x-platform.
> 
> But I think the idea was akin to everyone being in their own 'lobby' and any info you create (like discovering and naming a planet) is sync'd up to the top level sever, ready to be pushed to someone else's lobby should they happen on the same thing. And if two players do ever get close to each other (which will be rare), their lobbies will be merged so they can see each other.
> 
> I know it's unlikely PS4 and PC are going to share servers, but perhaps the architecture allows for the information to be sync'd across them. Has anyone seen anything recent from them about this?



Nope, not recently.

I'm currently regretting reading this though

I'm going to have to do it, I just am. Goodbye real world, you just weren't as good.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for that. I'm now lost in all their videos about it.

OMG, when he pulled back, zoomed out, and it was all just stars. Endless, hundreds, thousands, millions... just stars. How do you even start to deal with something like that?


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 5, 2016)

Fuck... The 27th... It's me and the current Ms o87's one year anniversary...

...maybe she won't remember....


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2016)

I used to fancy being a games programmer.

On one of those videos the programmer is like yeah its all done with relative positioning mathematics, algorithms, math, algorithms, spirals of math on algorithms..

Hmm i don't think i'd have cut it on this project. I understand the concept but i can't imagine coming up with the maths that enables it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 5, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> Fuck... The 27th... It's me and the current Ms o87's one year anniversary...
> 
> ...maybe she won't remember....



Hahahaha good luck with that

TBF you did say "current"


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks for that. I'm now lost in all their videos about it.
> 
> OMG, when he pulled back, zoomed out, and it was all just stars. Endless, hundreds, thousands, millions... just stars. How do you even start to deal with something like that?





Gromit said:


> I used to fancy being a games programmer.
> 
> On one of those videos the programmer is like yeah its all done with relative positioning mathematics, algorithms, math, algorithms, spirals of math on algorithms..
> 
> Hmm i don't think i'd have cut it on this project. I understand the concept but i can't imagine coming up with the maths that enables it.



The whole thing blows my tiny freaking mind. Surely the most ambitious game ever?

I'm trying really hard not to get excited. I keep telling myself it will just be ok, I'll just like it. But really I'm hoping if I do that, then I'll be even more blown away by it. Please let it be amazing, please let it be amazing, please let it be amazing ...

E2A: I'm currently letting youtube play random 65 tunes in honour of them doing the soundtrack.

It's not really helping to calm me down


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2016)

I mean, it _seems_ ambitious, but once the maths is all inputted, is it really?

That's not to disparage it in any way. I'm still absolutely blown away by the experience it will deliver (or aims to deliver, at any rate). But what I mean is, what happens under the hood and what we experience as end-users is vastly different. Software, and games in particular, can either give the impression of being incredibly simple ("Surely you can accommodate my demand just by doing X, dammit") when in fact it's very complex ("Actually, no, that would require completely rewriting an entire combat system, which in turn would impact on what is expected of the whole physics engine, which in turn would require reanimating everything, etc, etc"); OR it appears impossibly mind-blowing in scope (18 quintillion stars, each with their own planetary systems, creatures, space stations dotted in between, none of it scripted, all of it there all of the time, everyone living in the same universe) when actually it's probably not (the code determining the physics, the chemistry, the internal logic of the universe, and then the engine to run it procedurally, and the writing and design of course). Well, no more so than any other game with a complex logic and engine, is what I mean.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2016)

I just said this on the EVE thread, but I'm going to be treating No Man's Sky as EVE but without the confusing bits


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 5, 2016)

....she remembers....


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I mean, it _seems_ ambitious, but once the maths is all inputted, is it really?
> 
> That's not to disparage it in any way. I'm still absolutely blown away by the experience it will deliver (or aims to deliver, at any rate). But what I mean is, what happens under the hood and what we experience as end-users is vastly different. Software, and games in particular, can either give the impression of being incredibly simple ("Surely you can accommodate my demand just by doing X, dammit") when in fact it's very complex ("Actually, no, that would require completely rewriting an entire combat system, which in turn would impact on what is expected of the whole physics engine, which in turn would require reanimating everything, etc, etc"); OR it appears impossibly mind-blowing in scope (18 quintillion stars, each with their own planetary systems, creatures, space stations dotted in between, none of it scripted, all of it there all of the time, everyone living in the same universe) when actually it's probably not (the code determining the physics, the chemistry, the internal logic of the universe, and then the engine to run it procedurally, and the writing and design of course). Well, no more so than any other game with a complex logic and engine, is what I mean.


The ambitious bit _is _the maths. It'd be 'easy' enough to make a game that's procedurally generated, and once you have that, in theory you can make it as big as you want.

But getting it right - making it interesting and not having any weirdness - is difficult.

Here's a procedurally generated pacman game. I don't know if it has an end level or if it goes on forever. If it does, then you could say, "there's 18 quintillion unique levels", but it wouldn't be seen as ambitious by most people.

NMS is/seems ambitious because the planets look rich and lush and interesting _and _there's 18 quintillion of them, all unique!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh I agree. 

But when all is said and done, there isn't an infinite amount of code. It's essentially a very complex mathematical formula, and once you have it sorted you run it and out pops a new universe. 

I know it's incredibly complex, but most big games are. This one just does it differently. We process what that means differently to other games because it's so unique.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 5, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> You're welcome to put me in a coma for the next four months...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh I agree.
> 
> But when all is said and done, there isn't an infinite amount of code. It's essentially a very complex mathematical formula, and once you have it sorted you run it and out pops a new universe.
> 
> I know it's incredibly complex, but most big games are. This one just does it differently. We process what that means differently to other games because it's so unique.



Well one reviewer stated that we still don't know if it will deliver a billion interesting worlds and only a couple of boring duff ones. Because during their 30 min test access was narrowed to 5 handpicked worlds. 

So the percentage of naff worlds might be significantly higher than we think. 

Not necessarily taking into account for weird tastes. My naff boring world could be your paradise. Or they may all get boring after awhile despite the variations.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 5, 2016)

I get the feeling that this game is going to be a technical masterpiece, but quite boring for your average 'gamer'.

I watched the IGN videos and when the guy was let loose on his own it looked like he didn't know what to do, and the whole segment was boring.

This will be one of those games that purists love, but everyone else thinks is lacking depth. Or something.

They're won't be a sequel, and it will make lots of reviewers and pundits gush, but the user score will be much lower than the 'expert' score.

I think it'll be right up my street, and I'm not a gamer


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2016)

I agree, actually.

I'm eagerly awaiting the scholarly output that will most assuredly follow. You can't have a game like this and not have some articles (academic) written about it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm the bloke who spent the course of an entire year building one castle in Minecraft. The hard way, crafting everything from the raw materials that I had mined and harvested. 

I should have filmed it, then you'd _really_ see what boring looks like.

I, on the other hand, had a fucking whale of a time.



Apart from that, take all your points about ambition vs complexity of maths vs code ... in that context, you're right, it's probably no more ambitious than, say, Titanfall, or yeah, EVE.

So why am I so excited about this, but neither of those two titles? Perhaps because, at heart, I want it to be _my _universe - sure there are other players, but this isn't really about interacting with them, it's about me, exploring, this incredible (I hope!) universe. Yeah, that's it. I finally get to be an astronaut 

Sorry, thinking out loud.

If 80% of the planets turn out to be dull I'll be crushed


----------



## Santino (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm sure an earlier article suggested that 90% of the planets would be dull and lifeless. They might have changed their mind, but it was one of the points of the game - it would be excitingly rare to discover any life, even rarer to discover something amazing.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 6, 2016)

Lifeless worlds aren't necessarily dull. See my earlier post about what can constitute boring


----------



## moon (Mar 6, 2016)

I think it will be interesting to see how well the timing works in this game, as in once all the numbers have been run how good it will be at delivering those to the correct planet ( the one you land on ) at the same time. I'm sure the distances between planets will ensure the optimal amount of time for randomisation and loading, but we shall see..


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 6, 2016)

"A whole alien world, millions of light years from home! 

Pity it's such a dump though."


----------



## Supine (Mar 6, 2016)

Still not convinced about 'the game' here either but it looks nice.

If your unlikely to meet other players maybe they havnt put much effort into programming that side of things. If they have, i bet you meet players quite regularly. There will be a way to determine which small planets are worth being on or something.

I will buy it on release to check


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2016)

I think the odds of meeting another player will be low unless the bits of space between planets aren't to scale, or landing on a planet always puts you in the same spot not matter which way you come in, and I don't think this is the case.

Think of how big a single planet is. If every player was on the planet at the same time, it'd still be rare to meet other players. How many people are likely to play this? WoW has 7m subscribers. Not all of them are going to be online at the same time. Let's say 5m (number plucked out of the air). That's our theoretical upper limit (unless you think this will be more popular than WoW?). The best selling game last year was Fifa 16 with 2.5m sales, btw.

Now 5m people on a planet isn't very many. If the planet was as small as Pluto (which is too small to even be categorized as a planet!) then each person would have 3 square km to themselves. You'd definitely come across other players at that density, but it still would feel quite empty. It's about on par with Iceland.

Instead of everyone being on a Pluto sized planet, though, you've now got them distributed throughout an expansive galaxy, with much bigger planets, and the starting point is the edge of the galaxy. Unless there's some artificial grouping going on there, you could be literally a galaxy away from your mate whose just been plonked on the other side when he started his game. With so many planets to choose from, you might have every single player starting on their own, never been visited before, - planet and perhaps a solar system away from the nearest person. 

The odds of stumbling across a single person at those distances are astronomical  

As you move into the centre of the galaxy, then things start to change. The distances between players becomes smaller, so the chances of meeting increase. But I can't imagine the 'thing' in the centre is small, and the number of people who not only reach the centre, but are online at the same time, will be much lower than the total number of players. So we're back to a low density situation, and therefore no meetings.

It wouldn't surprise me if they haven't even coded in the _ability_ to meet real players because the likelihood of it ever happening is so slim.

Obviously the above is based on a lot of assumptions, which might prove to be wrong, but I'm bored and hungover and this kept me busy for a bit


----------



## Cid (Mar 6, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> I think the odds of meeting another player will be low unless the bits of space between planets aren't to scale, or landing on a planet always puts you in the same spot not matter which way you come in, and I don't think this is the case.
> 
> Think of how big a single planet is. If every player was on the planet at the same time, it'd still be rare to meet other players. How many people are likely to play this? WoW has 7m subscribers. Not all of them are going to be online at the same time. Let's say 5m (number plucked out of the air). That's our theoretical upper limit (unless you think this will be more popular than WoW?). The best selling game last year was Fifa 16 with 2.5m sales, btw.
> 
> ...



At the same time you could just message a mate and say 'I'm at <x> system, let's see what happens'. That would depend on distances and start locations initially, but I imagine as you get closer to the centre could be more feasible. People will certainly try, even if it involves a a few days of jumping between systems. Unless there's something about navigation that makes it difficult to do.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2016)

Cid said:


> At the same time you could just message a mate and say 'I'm at <x> system, let's see what happens'. That would depend on distances and start locations initially, but I imagine as you get closer to the centre could be more feasible. People will certainly try, even if it involves a a few days of jumping between systems. Unless there's something about navigation that makes it difficult to that.


Yeah, depending on how the map works that could be possible. 

There's just so much that we don't know about the game that's it's impossible to say. I'm pretty excited for it though.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2016)

On planets I think there will be obvious places to land like spaceports n stuff (to buy ships etc) and at such population hubs player density maybe greater. 

They don't want people to feel completely alone in the universe. They could have made it single player if that was the intention / likihood and saved themselves a fortune.


----------



## Santino (Mar 6, 2016)

Cid said:


> At the same time you could just message a mate and say 'I'm at <x> system, let's see what happens'. That would depend on distances and start locations initially, but I imagine as you get closer to the centre could be more feasible. People will certainly try, even if it involves a a few days of jumping between systems. Unless there's something about navigation that makes it difficult to do.


If history teaches us anything, it's that people will go to any lengths to achieve just such a goal.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 7, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> If I can wait four years for Fallout 4, I can wait seven months for NMS!


Steven! 

You. Were. WRONG!!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I just said this on the EVE thread, but I'm going to be treating No Man's Sky as EVE but without the confusing bits



This is kind of what I'm hoping for too, as I really like the look of EVE, but I don't want to pay a monthly subscription, and get a gaming PC just to have a go.


----------



## Santino (Mar 9, 2016)

Will I need a controller to play this?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 9, 2016)

Santino said:


> Will I need a controller to play this?


On PS4, yes.

PC? Unlikely, but might be more relaxing. It doesn't look particularly action/fast paced, so not much benefit from Mouse+KB except familiarity/cost.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2016)

I've just asked this elsewhere, but does a PS4 controller work with Windows (7)? 

I know PS3 controllers were an arse to get to work consistently. I've got a 360 controller that works perfectly, but since NMS was made for PS4, and the anticipation has hit me _hard_, I kind of want to experience it as much as possible as it was meant to be experienced, but I don't intend to buy a PS4 just at the moment (eventually though). Plus I want to play on PC for the screenshot potential (which will likely be better than PS4 Share).


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've just asked this elsewhere, but does a PS4 controller work with Windows (7)?
> 
> I know PS3 controllers were an arse to get to work consistently. I've got a 360 controller that works perfectly, but since NMS was made for PS4, and the anticipation has hit me _hard_, I kind of want to experience it as much as possible as it was meant to be experienced, but I don't intend to buy a PS4 just at the moment (eventually though). Plus I want to play on PC for the screenshot potential (which will likely be better than PS4 Share).


You can get a PS4 controller to work on a PC but it will be emulating an XBox 360 controller:

How to use the PS4 DualShock 4 controller on a PC


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've just asked this elsewhere, but does a PS4 controller work with Windows (7)?
> 
> I know PS3 controllers were an arse to get to work consistently. I've got a 360 controller that works perfectly, but since NMS was made for PS4, and the anticipation has hit me _hard_, I kind of want to experience it as much as possible as it was meant to be experienced, but I don't intend to buy a PS4 just at the moment (eventually though). Plus I want to play on PC for the screenshot potential (which will likely be better than PS4 Share).


yes you can

How to connect PS4’s DualShock 4 controller to a PC


----------



## elbows (Mar 9, 2016)

A recent video showing '30 minutes of gameplay' only increased my fears, which include:

Lack of compelling gameplay.
Lack of interesting features on the planets.

I genuinely want to be really wrong about this, but nothing so far has diminished my fears, and time is running out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2016)

It all depends on what you want from the game, doesn't it?

I've never expected it to be full of exciting encounters, scripted NPC events, story content, narrative. It's more a think piece crossed with a tech demo than anything else. Something to mark a moment and be beautiful rather than to provide great gaming.

Just thinking about the nature of their engine, the seeding, and the procedural generation should give a hint to the limits of what will be possible. 

There have to be limits and restrictions on what can be generated on any given planet because game systems have to be designed that allow you to interact with them. They have to account for the ways in which you might encounter something, what you might want to be able to do in that situation, and how to make that possible without increasing the work required exponentially. So it's not just "how many varieties of trees, animals, buildings will there be" but also "how can we allow people to interact with those things while using a relatively simple piece of code that is transferable and call-on-able throughout the entire galaxy for any player in any situation at any given time?"

It's fair to ask about 'interesting features' but what does that mean? Different rock formations? Different types of flora? Or whether there will be entire cities or even just villages? Perhaps whether there will be NPCs to interact with who provide some kind of level of uncertainty and challenge beyond just the sentinels, space pirates, and traders we already know to exist. How elaborate will the economy be? Well how elaborate can it be, within the scope of this game? At what point does it start to become something different? I made a joke earlier about this being EVE without the confusing bits, but it's not even close to that. If we added in all of the above, then it might be EVE-Lite, but that's not what it set out to be.

Not everyone is going to enjoy the game. That's not their fault.


----------



## elbows (Mar 12, 2016)

I can't find the video I watched but its sponsored most of my comments - mostly because the person demonstrating the game was just going round and round the same tiny piece of a planet. Then when they got in a ship, they went straight into space rather than fly around the planet at all. This made me wonder if the planet was incredibly repetitive and uninteresting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 12, 2016)

I expect it's pretty overwhelming when you first get in the game.

You're aware of the vastness of it. It's exactly the same as the vastness of our real existence. The planet you're on is huge, actual planet-sized. But then there's so much else beyond that. Endless planets that size. Moons. And then everything in between. Space stations, space fights, pirates. Astonishing beauty.

What on earth do you do with that?

How do you decide what to do? In particular, what to do first? I expect you'll want to explore the planet you're on, see what you can do, how you can interact, what types of NPCs you might encounter, understand how the systems work. But you're also aware that there is this huge expanse of almost limitless everything out there, above you, and you want to experience it.

I predict a large proportion of players won't spend too much time on their starting planet. The knowledge of the vastness beyond it will push people's interest, and make them think they're missing out on so much if they stay where they are. I expect it was probably the same for that guy in that video (the IGN dude who got a bit of hands-on time, yes?) - overwhelmed by how much there is, took a quick look around the first planet, in the immediate square mile or two, tested what he could do, then flew off to strike out somewhere else. I bet a lot of people will do that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh I am pre-ordering the shit out of this.



Totally!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm still really grumpy that all the cool stuff is in the PS4 version of the collector's edition.

Would it be absolutely bonkers to buy it even though I'm playing on PC?

It would, wouldn't it.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm still really grumpy that all the cool stuff is in the PS4 version of the collector's edition.
> 
> Would it be absolutely bonkers to buy it even though I'm playing on PC?
> 
> It would, wouldn't it.


You could buy it for me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 24, 2016)

!!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> !!!!!




You are on a blue planet with red trees and red dinosaurs.


----------



## elbows (Mar 28, 2016)

Ah, I see I'm not the only one who fears a billion boring planets then.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 31, 2016)

Pre-ordered!!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2016)

hmm rebuild a pc or just do with a ps4 which I can get for 200 quids to tide me over, decisions


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2016)

Think of all the other lovely things you can play with a nice new freshly built PC.

Only a couple of exclusives on PS4, to my knowledge, although Horizon Zero Dawn looks very interesting - enough that it might push my hand eventually and make me grab a PS4.

Of course, a PC will need regular maintenance, and potentially upgrades if you want to keep playing games at decent levels of graphics. But, if the PC is built around the same or similar spec to current consoles you'll be able to play whatever comes out on console at similar graphical quality, plus a whole lot more that never comes to console.

I say both


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2016)

Ive been building and upgrading gaming pc's since the late 90's 

it will be both, I built my dream pc last year, which I had to sell as I was moving away to work  , but it wasn't the best I could build but still pretty high end.
I was just thinking of in the mean time a cheap solution to get back gaming now I'm established out here , as iphone games aren't really cutting it atm 

give it about 2 months and I'm going to build a much powerful pc than before


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Apr 1, 2016)

The Bold New Age of Space Simulators - IGN


----------



## sim667 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm really torn on whether to buy no mans sky still or not...... in theory it looks great, but I want a game where I can build alliances, fleets etc, and it doesn't look like thats going to be a possibility.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 1, 2016)

If I were a PC gamer, I go straight for Star Citizen (which looks fucking amazing, BTW), but because No Man's Sky is only one of the 'big three' IMO (NMS, Star Citizen and Elite Dangerous) on a console - I'm riding that hype train until mid -August when I'll probably think 'there is literally fuck all here!'.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 8, 2016)

ICANTWAITICANTWAITICANTWAIT.... HELP!


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 9, 2016)

In my email, from my favourite band <wibble>:

"65daysofstatic had been angling for a soundtrack project of some description for a while, but this seemed a little too perfect: classic sci-fi aesthetics married with a scope both cinematic and simultaneously HD but lo-fi, with a nice loose analogy for human loneliness or human agency or human desire in whichever unevenly distributed version of the future you happen to live in.

Right now, two years later, 65daysofstatic are working really hard with Hello Games’ best scientists and magicians to finish feeding enough raw music into the gaping mouth of the insane A.I. composer-in-the-machine to satisfy the tabula rasa that will conduct this vast symphony of noise, in time for the game’s release in June of this year.

And the fruits of this labour, we’ve made into an album.."

... two hours of NMS music. Yes.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 9, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I'm really torn on whether to buy no mans sky still or not...... in theory it looks great, but I want a game where I can build alliances, fleets etc, and it doesn't look like thats going to be a possibility.



This is not the game you are looking for.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 10, 2016)

Listen to the first track from No Man Sky's companion album

First song on the soundtrack available to listen to.

Double album available for pre-order. Digital; double CD + digital download; heavy-weight vinyl boxed set + digital download.

I'm pre-ordering the CDs.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 11, 2016)

http://m.uk.ign.com/comments?id=0b0...,adventure,ps4&type=ign-videos&layout=default

New actual in game footage (including the Korvax )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2016)

Is it this: http://m.uk.ign.com/videos/2016/04/11/no-mans-sky-21-minutes-of-new-gameplay-ign-first

(You linked to the comments.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh my god, when he blasted into the cave system.

This game is going to be huge. Well, I mean, of course it is. But god.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2016)

http://uk.ign.com/videos/2016/03/08/no-mans-sky-4-questions-answered-by-the-creator

His replies... they make me just want to cry.

This is everything I want.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is it this: http://m.uk.ign.com/videos/2016/04/11/no-mans-sky-21-minutes-of-new-gameplay-ign-first
> 
> (You linked to the comments.)


Yes thank you


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2016)

OK, this looks amazing.  My kid is going to love this.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 12, 2016)

(PS: If you don't want to deal with IGN's shitty website: http://assets3.ign.com/videos/zenco...e96ccab6651c22662358-9000000-1460150345-w.mp4


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2016)

I went to bed thinking about this last night.

I'm so excited I could pop.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2016)

And I might have fallen a little bit in love with Sean Murray.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2016)

Right, I'm gearing up for a 2 month long science fiction marathon to get myself even more excited.

I haven't read masses of SF. What should be on my list? I want stuff that might capture the span and amazement and awe of NMS's huge, limitless universe and your presence as utterly insignificant, alone, etc. Big ideas, stuff that makes you scratch your head. Granted there's not going to be too much exactly like that, and I'm up for other stuff too, and indeed already have some on my list - space opera, vastness, exploration, but little stuff too.

I'm queuing up Star Maker, A Voyage to Arcturus, Revelation Space, maybe The Stars My Destination, I probably should do the Mars Trilogy at some point but it's probably a bit much to do all three in a row before June while leaving time for anything else.

I've read almost everything Banks, Hamilton, and a couple of other bits here and there. Almost none of the 'classics' though, except the Rama books. Doesn't have to be classics though. Plenty of good more modern stuff. 

(also paging DotCommunist )


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2016)

I could sit all day and list names and authors you might like but if you want real head scratching thinking sf here is Peter Watts Blindsight  free to read online.
The sequel is good but not quite as good cos you've got his schtick by then and although you like it it isn't mindblowing lol

Oddly enough I was just looking at this thread which imo has a healthy selection.

you want this as well, escape plans. I can show you an 8 year old thread of me trying to find it cos I couldn't remember title or author. Its that good Escape Plans

I'd also reccomend four books by Brian Aldiss. One is non-related, malacia tapestry . I just include it becuase it is beautiful.


the other three are his masterwork imo, the Helliconia Trilogy

PK Dicks is an absolute must, you'll find his chauvanism grating, I do and I aint a woman but when its ideas time.

Elizabeth Bear. Wetwired Trilogy. You need that in your life.


I've not even read the thread cos I don't like reading about awesome games my computer won't run lol but I hop this should keep you going.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The Stars My Destination


Demolished Man is the far better Alfred Bester!

Also, J Wyndham, Day of the Triffids, Midwich Cuckoos


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2016)

Asimov I robot stories also. You'll just _love _his depictions of Susan Calvin, the *gasp* woman scientist lol.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw 


Dune, Dune Messiah, Children of Dune

three of my top 100 novels. They will blow yer mind.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2016)

You're a scholar and a gentleman, thank you. I can't think of a better person to go to for recommendations about this stuff 

I've got a few PK Dick books on my Kindle that I've never got around to reading. I'll have to charge it up.

Dune - you know, they're talked about so much but I never once looked at what they were about. 

Will take a look at the various ones in your first post too, and the other thread.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Elizabeth Bear. Wetwired Trilogy. You need that in your life.



Do you mean this:

*The Jenny Casey trilogy[edit]*

_Hammered_ (January 2005, Bantam Spectra)
_Scardown_ (July 2005, Bantam Spectra)
_Worldwired_ (November 2005, Bantam Spectra)
I can't see anything that says Wetwired.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> you know, they're talked about so much but I never once looked at what they were about.


Oh man you are in for a treat. Dune is great, you'll love it. The film by David Lynch is...sketchy but not a total mess. Sting in metal pants aside


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Do you mean this:
> 
> *The Jenny Casey trilogy[edit]*
> 
> ...


thats the one! had it my head as wetwired- googled it! its worldwired trilogy. Is good stuff


----------



## Cid (Apr 12, 2016)

The stars my destination is better titled as Tiger Tiger... Not read them in a while but I preferred it to the Demolished Man, I think now my opinion would probably have flipped. Bester's short storied are pretty good too, some excellent. Some AC Clarke is worth reading... Childhood's end (warning: dated racial vocab), rendezvous with Rama (do not read the sequels), 2001... He did some good short stories too. 

Asimov... Hmm... Can be pretty turgid (foundation trilogy), but maybe have a look at the I, robot short story collection. Mind you I don't remember most of them.

Vonnegut is excellent. But perhaps not always actually sci-fi.

Tbh Banks is probably closest to the freedom of exploration type thing we hope for from NMS.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2016)

Cid said:


> The stars my destination is better titled as Tiger Tiger... Not read them in a while but I preferred it to the Demolished Man, I think now my opinion would probably have flipped. Bester's short storied are pretty good too, some excellent. Some AC Clarke is worth reading... Childhood's end (warning: dated racial vocab), rendezvous with Rama (do not read the sequels), 2001... He did some good short stories too.
> 
> Asimov... Hmm... Can be pretty turgid (foundation trilogy), but maybe have a look at the I, robot short story collection. Mind you I don't remember most of them.
> 
> ...



I have had the misfortune of reading all the Rama books. You're right, the first one is great, the next lot just get progressively worse. What was going on?

I think there are a couple of Culture novels I still haven't read, I'll check them off against a list. I get really angry and stressed sometimes that I'll not live long enough to see a society like that  

Excession remains my favourite. Even though it took me several years to read because I started it and then put it down before finishing for some reason (not sure why, since his books draw me in), and then went back and started from scratch years later.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2016)

Dammit, I'm hankering after re-reading everything Culture from start to finish


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Dammit, I'm hankering after re-reading everything Culture from start to finish


try anne leckie Ancillary Justice. Its there

Neal Asher, any Neal Asher. 

no one quite has his unique touch though, how could they. Fuck cancer man, fuck it in the eye


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2016)

Read Gateway, it's absolutely brilliant Gateway (novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also, The Forever War The Forever War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 13, 2016)

So many great suggestions, thank you. Lots to keep me occupied for the next couple of months, while I dream of carving caves in my sleep.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 13, 2016)

strung out said:


> Read Gateway, it's absolutely brilliant Gateway (novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Also, The Forever War The Forever War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I was going to suggest these exact two books, both (in different ways) deal with the vastness of space.


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have had the misfortune of reading all the Rama books. You're right, the first one is great, the next lot just get progressively worse. What was going on?



Gentry Lee. Clarke's not always good mind you, but Gentry Lee is actually bad... 

It's been a while since I read the classic sci-fi authors, read a lot less fiction in general over the last 10 years or so and tried to keep it broader when I do. Just getting back to Banks (who I'd hardly read any of) now. Would be interesting to revisit them as I'm sure my opinions will have changed.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Right, I'm gearing up for a 2 month long science fiction marathon to get myself even more excited.
> 
> I haven't read masses of SF. What should be on my list? I want stuff that might capture the span and amazement and awe of NMS's huge, limitless universe and your presence as utterly insignificant, alone, etc. Big ideas, stuff that makes you scratch your head. Granted there's not going to be too much exactly like that, and I'm up for other stuff too, and indeed already have some on my list - space opera, vastness, exploration, but little stuff too.
> 
> ...



Star Maker, good choice. I consider Star Maker to be the Bhagavad Gita of science fiction.

_*Chapter 11, Verse 23*
O mighty-armed one, all the planets with their demigods are disturbed at seeing Your many faces, eyes, arms, bellies and legs and Your terrible teeth, and as they are disturbed, so am I._

Not to knock the NHS, but eighteen times ten to the twentieth power... that's a lot of "teeth", the giddying scale of it all etc. There's probably a German word for "the joy of being made to feel utterly, completely and profoundly insignificant; and yet a part of it all... freude". 

Also I recommend Last & First Men.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Oh man you are in for a treat. Dune is great, you'll love it. The film by David Lynch is...sketchy but not a total mess. Sting in metal pants aside



still my favourite movie ever.







Again... it is the Legend.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2016)

camouflage said:


> still my favourite movie ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gom Jabbar scene. also, mohiam hissing 'Do you hear me? _for the father nothing_!'

excellent casting there


----------



## camouflage (Apr 14, 2016)

Cid said:


> The stars my destination is better titled as Tiger Tiger... Not read them in a while but I preferred it to the Demolished Man, I think now my opinion would probably have flipped. Bester's short storied are pretty good too, some excellent. Some AC Clarke is worth reading... Childhood's end (warning: dated racial vocab), rendezvous with Rama (do not read the sequels), 2001... He did some good short stories too.
> 
> Asimov... Hmm... Can be pretty turgid (foundation trilogy), but maybe have a look at the I, robot short story collection. Mind you I don't remember most of them.
> 
> ...



I really wish we could come across vast massive space-craft (of almost planetary-scales within) and Orbitals in this game. Probably have to settle for just playing Orbital while playing the game instead. At least the Sentinels look a bit droney. There's a bit in The Algerbraist or Hydrogen Sonata where Banks talks about "vast echoing chasms within chasms of stars"  when describing the boundless infinitude of galactic space that I think represents quite well the feeling of zooming around the galactic map in No Man's Sky. This is what's meant by the name of that other 2016 love story- "The Expanse".


----------



## camouflage (Apr 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Gom Jabbar scene. also, mohiam hissing 'Do you hear me? _for the father nothing_!'
> 
> excellent casting there



Speaking of Dune, the OST will certainly get some play in this game, gotta love that Brian Eno goodness... imagine soaring into a newly discovered system  (darkly looming planetary globes backlit by the light of a strange blue star) to this...



But definitely looking forward to the 65DaysofStatic procedurally generated soundtrack that comes with the game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2016)

camouflage said:


> I really wish we could come across vast massive space-craft (of almost planetary-scales within) and Orbitals in this game. Probably have to settle for just playing Orbital while playing the game instead. At least the Sentinels look a bit droney. There's a bit in The Algerbraist or Hydrogen Sonata where Banks talks about "vast echoing chasms within chasms of stars"  when describing the boundless infinitude of galactic space that I think represents quite well the feeling of zooming around the galactic map in No Man's Sky. This is what's meant by the name of that other 2016 love story- "The Expanse".



I just started reading The Algebraist last night. Haven't read any of his non-Culture SF before. Even the first 2 paragraphs had me excited, because I'm daft like that. It felt like I'd just landed on my first planet in No Man's Sky.

"I have a story to tell you. It has many beginnings, and perhaps one ending. Perhaps not. Beginnings and endings are contingent things anyway; inventions, devices. Where does any story really begin? There is always context, always an encompassingly greater epic, always something before the described events, unless we are to start every story with, 'BANG! _Expand!_ Sssss...', then itemise the whole subsequent history of the universe before settling down, at last, to the particular tale in question. Similarly, no ending is final, unless it is the end of all things...

Nevertheless, I have a story to tell you. My own direct part in it was vanishingly small and I have not thought even to introduce myself with anything as presumptuous as a proper name. Nevertheless, I was there, at the very beginning of one of those beginnings."

I can't think of a better way to start off NMS.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2016)

I can't wait to hear the full 2 hour soundtrack. It comes with the special editions but not the normal standard edition, does it? It's available to pre-order on its own.

What do we think is at the centre of the universe?

He's said he doesn't think many will ever make the journey. But that there is something there. He said I think that in a way it is in itself a beginning. He said it's worthwhile. I'll have to see if I can find where he talked about it. It was probably in an earlier IGN video.

I'm torn between not wanting to ever know, and being intrigued.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Haven't read any of his non-Culture SF before.


Feersum Endjinn?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2016)

Nope, not read that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Nope, not read that.


oh its a good one. Written during his Golden Age culture period as well. Some say 'well it is Culture, its just a Mind running a pocket universein Infinite Funspace'

but I don't agree, is standalone sci fi imho


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm torn between not wanting to ever know, and being intrigued.



I find this in itself really interesting.

The idea that there's something in a video game, something that is ostensibly the goal, the end point, or even The Point, and to some extent the game and experience might be stronger by never reaching it. Depending on your outlook of course.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> oh its a good one


My dodgy ebook of FE has the fonetikly spelt bits translaytid into reedbull innglish which is something of a relief


----------



## camouflage (Apr 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I can't wait to hear the full 2 hour soundtrack. It comes with the special editions but not the normal standard edition, does it? It's available to pre-order on its own.
> 
> What do we think is at the centre of the universe?
> 
> ...



From what I've been able to glean... a black hole is involved. A _super-massive _black hole hopefully as that's what's actually reckoned to be at the centre of the galaxy. But I imagine that Atlas thing, hovering mysteriously above an otherwise unremarkable little planet orbiting an otherwise unremarkable red star orbiting theorized black-hole. Then- _something something._.. new galaxy, perhaps with no pesky sentinels looking over your shoulder at every cheeky act of vandalism.

An exciting aspect of the game is that phenomena (stars, planets, life-forms and more) will become ever more alien and strange and out-there as one approaches the centre.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 14, 2016)

By the way I think 18 Quintillion is enough stars for a fair bit more than one galaxy.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2016)

camouflage said:


> By the way I think 18 Quintillion is enough stars for a fair bit more than one galaxy.


It's too many IMO. Even a realistic 100bn is a minimum of 100,000s of stars for every player . Why they went so high I don't know.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 14, 2016)

Crispy said:


> It's too many IMO. Even a realistic 100bn is a minimum of 100,000s of stars for every player . Why they went so high I don't know.


So that they didn't have to write the multiplayer code.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 14, 2016)

Crispy said:


> It's too many IMO. Even a realistic 100bn is a minimum of 100,000s of stars for every player . Why they went so high I don't know.



Because computer-numbers like it, 64 bit address space like. Coulda just been 4 Billion or something like that (2 to the power of 32) but I read that they figured "fuckit... let's trans-ballpark the shizzle", really show off this whole procedurality thing and demonstrate the scope of what then becomes possible. And anyway the use of outrageously super-big numbers from a marketing perspective... well it worked on me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2016)

Seriously cannot wait for this game!


.


----------



## Supine (Apr 14, 2016)

So, is this game Elite without the trading, docking, and playing alongside other people aspects then?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 14, 2016)

Supine said:


> So, is this game Elite without the trading, docking, and playing alongside other people aspects then?


Trading sounds to be quite an important game mechanic. Sean Murray bangs on about it every interview when people are asking what do you _do _in this game.

So far it seems like:

1. Fly to a new planet
2. Discover some stuff
3. Learn some language
4. Trade with the natives to get better kit
5. Blow some shit up
6. Lather, rinse, repeat

Looks pretty cool, but I can't imagine playing it for very long personally, unless they've held a lot of stuff back in the demos.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 14, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Trading sounds to be quite an important game mechanic. Sean Murray bangs on about it every interview when people are asking what do you _do _in this game.
> 
> So far it seems like:
> 
> ...



That's your list. Mine is somewhat more cluttered.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2016)

Somewhere in my list is "Captain's log."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 15, 2016)

Wondering again about what's at the centre of the galaxy, reddit has come up with an interesting idea: the Atlas. It's said the Atlas is very important to the game. The idea is that at the centre is where we've been sending all our data when we discover new things, and when you reach it you'll have access to everything everyone else has uploaded. There are meant to be portals in the game, so perhaps we'll be able to use a master portal to go to any other portal that has been discovered by others, and zip from one side of the galaxy to the other in the blink of an eye. I believe he said what lies at the centre of the galaxy will make people want to keep on exploring, so that would make sense.

Presumably there will be lore attached to it. Some great ancient repository of knowledge that is somehow linked into everything in the galaxy, built by a race long dead, and far more powerful than anyone can imagine.


----------



## tommers (Apr 15, 2016)

Somebody will play for 3 weeks without sleeping, get hold of it and somehow make it racist.  Guaranteed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 15, 2016)

Have they said what the origin of the sentinels is?

If not, I reckon they're caretakers left by that ancient now extinct/sublimed/transcended race that built the Atlus at the centre of the galaxy, and they're just carrying out their orders without any real reason or any awareness that the Atlus race has gone now.

I really, really, really want the art book and lore book comic thingy from the PS4 special edition. Anyone want the PS4 game but not interested in the extras/extra price, who wants to split the cost with me so they get the game and I get the books?


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I really, really, really want the art book and lore book comic thingy from the PS4 special edition. Anyone want the PS4 game but not interested in the extras/extra price, who wants to split the cost with me so they get the game and I get the books?



You know what, I've been wondering for weeks if it would be too weird to ask you to swap the ship you get with the PC version for the books I could get with the PS4 version 

Feel free to say no


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 15, 2016)

I haven't ordered the PC collector's edition, just the bog standard.

But that could be remedied.

It looks like the PC edition doesn't include a physical copy of the game, just a code for download via steam or gog. I'm not 100% certain about that though. If it's the case, it looks like the code comes at some point before the game is released (presumably so you can pre-load) and all that arrives in the post is a big fuck-off box with the ship and extras (none of which I want).

I'll PM you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2016)

specs say my computer would play this but I'm just 4 GB short of the required memory. I think I've got the slots for an upgrade on the memory front though so later in the year...it'll be cheaper then anyway.
I wasn't going to read the game info but the sci fi book discussion intrigued me. It does look impressive and mentally large. Deffo one for the list of future time sinks


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 15, 2016)

I reckon you'd enjoy it. It's going to be one of those where it's all up to you to make sense of why you're there and what you're doing. One to kick back and just relax with, rather than having any overriding narrative or missions or goals (beyond heading towards the centre of the galaxy).

I'm downloading Endless Space atm. That should give me my space fix for the moment, plus the music is gorgeous. You might like that too, DotCommunist - it's a little bit like Alpha Centauri in that it's 4x in space, but different too.

Just found out they're planning Endless Space 2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Wondering again about what's at the centre of the galaxy, reddit has come up with an interesting idea: the Atlas. It's said the Atlas is very important to the game. The idea is that at the centre is where we've been sending all our data when we discover new things, and when you reach it you'll have access to everything everyone else has uploaded. There are meant to be portals in the game, so perhaps we'll be able to use a master portal to go to any other portal that has been discovered by others, and zip from one side of the galaxy to the other in the blink of an eye. I believe he said what lies at the centre of the galaxy will make people want to keep on exploring, so that would make sense.
> 
> Presumably there will be lore attached to it. Some great ancient repository of knowledge that is somehow linked into everything in the galaxy, built by a race long dead, and far more powerful than anyone can imagine.



I like that theory, and the idea that the Centre will connect us all together!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 16, 2016)

Has anyone posted this before: The Galaxy-Sized Video Game

I can't remember where I found the link, it might even have been on here.

The best article about NMS I've read so far, even though it's from last year.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is it this: http://m.uk.ign.com/videos/2016/04/11/no-mans-sky-21-minutes-of-new-gameplay-ign-first
> 
> (You linked to the comments.)



Finally got around to watching this.

I make it my policy these days to try not to get sucked into the hype around anything. I avoid trailers for films and games, I deliberately do not watch every teaser that comes out, I avoid interviews and all the rest. Generally, it serves me well - I turn up to these things with no preconceptions and I get to make up my own mind, unfettered by expectation. "Expectation is the mother of all unhappiness".

However, I'm glad I watched that, because it just confirmed beyond a shadow of a doubt what I already suspected: this is absolutely, definitely, the game for me.

I shall now go back to my policy of avoidance


----------



## Santino (Apr 16, 2016)

How can I tell if my graphics card is up to this?


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2016)

Santino said:


> How can I tell if my graphics card is up to this?



Jesus wept.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2016)

Santino said:


> How can I tell if my graphics card is up to this?


i looked here:
No Man’s Sky PC system requirements revealed

then googled both the name of my graphics thingy and the name of the one the link says it must be at least as good as and apparently it is.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2016)

See a quick google......


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2016)

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Santino (Apr 16, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> i looked here:
> No Man’s Sky PC system requirements revealed
> 
> then googled both the name of my graphics thingy and the name of the one the link says it must be at least as good as and apparently it is.


Well I'm fucked then.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2016)

Santino said:


> Well I'm fucked then.



Just get a ps4 - it makes life easier for the non dedicated gamer.

Starting Alien Isolation this evening with headphones - only cost a tenner.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2016)

Santino said:


> Well I'm fucked then.


me too untill I buy more memory, and theres always more important spends than ones personal entertainment isn't there? Probably be closer to xmas before I decide to treat myself to memory and game as the 'present to yourself'


----------



## camouflage (Apr 16, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Just get a ps4 - it makes life easier for the non dedicated gamer.
> 
> Starting Alien Isolation this evening with headphones - only cost a tenner.



Aye, never bothered with consoles before, well not since the Sega Megadrive anyway. Always been a PC gamer, but not bothered gaming since my last bout of Civ 4 a few months ago. But for this game... a PS4 and projector seem appropriate, all wrapped up in nice clouds of purple haze... that's the weekend of the 24th spoken for.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2016)

Sega megadrive - youngster 

\i remember pong on the atari.....the games cost about £40 a pop back then!


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2016)

I have memories of my mum kicking us out to school so she could play "Space Invaders". for a couple of hours before work 

HI SCORE!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Just get a ps4 - it makes life easier for the non dedicated gamer.
> 
> Starting Alien Isolation this evening with headphones - only cost a tenner.



Yup. I've never owned a consol, but went this route to play fallout as PC upgrade was loads more. Seeing as I've had no time to play games for months it was probably the most economicaly sound of the two choices.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 16, 2016)

Have we seen this video?



So I've been confused for a while, is it a galaxy? Is it a universe? He says the glowing thing is at the centre... of the galaxy presumably.

Well I went to the website and it says galaxy. 

But in his answer to the first question on this video, Sean says it's a universe, you all start in the same galaxy, but *mumble mumble I don't want to give too much away but there is more than one galaxy, it's a universe, mumble mumble*

So... is the glowing thing still at the centre of the first galaxy? It seems to be. So when you reach that, do you get access to tech that lets you traverse the whole universe? And if so, is there a point, if it's just going to be another galaxy the same as the last but this time with no real reason to try to get to the centre? Or maybe there's new code, new models to draw from, even more alien than before? I mean... this seems... I can't get my head around it.

Or maybe the portals you can find take you to a new galaxy? But then, what of the glowing centre? Is it actually the 'centre' of the universe? How would that work, then?

So many questions, so many days still to wait until release.

GAH.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a feeling this game could do far more than we expect.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 16, 2016)

Are there forums? Official forums? I need official forums.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Are there forums? Official forums? I need official forums.


There's an official subreddit and a facebook page...

No Man's Sky • /r/NoMansSkyTheGame

No Man's Sky


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't use facebook, I'm already subbed to 4 separate subreddits 

Thanks


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm not bingeing media about this, honest  

This video's wonderful. It feels much more relaxed and personal. He's talking mostly about some of the tech behind the game, but idk it just feels like he's more in his element here. There's not much of the "try to big up the game" stuff you can get. Heck, at one point he said he thinks the game looks awful 

On the surface, this is just a game where you fly around, discover planets and their ecosystems, and there are no loading screens. But beyond that, it really feels revolutionary in so many ways. In a stupidly sentimental way too, I suppose.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not bingeing media about this, honest
> 
> This video's wonderful. It feels much more relaxed and personal. He's talking mostly about some of the tech behind the game, but idk it just feels like he's more in his element here. There's not much of the "try to big up the game" stuff you can get. Heck, at one point he said he thinks the game looks awful
> 
> On the surface, this is just a game where you fly around, discover planets and their ecosystems, and there are no loading screens. But beyond that, it really feels revolutionary in so many ways. In a stupidly sentimental way too, I suppose.




Excellent guy, I like him and I like his game. Have to say, I read Crispy's  post back on page 1, I am very very glad I only found out about NMS the other day, waiting over two months for the game to come out already feels like a big enough ask. It's like having a sack of flour attached to your head with super-adhesive imagination glue, so there you go, now you can wonder about with that for the next few weeks.To have do so for _several years_ though... yes, three is _several_ enough. And _years_. doesn't bear thinking about!

A ramble; I really want to know more about alien-creature behaviour, I mean how complex can it get? Will it be like, ok this is a predator... ambush predator? Chase predator? Parasite? Ok, this is an ambush predator... trap setter? lurk and pouncer? So basically in any class you get further permutation in behaviour, all that I'm guessing is procedural.. and eventually there's a 'leaf' where finally the creature's out there running through it's cycles... eating cycle (spin web, wait, feed) reproductive cycle (search around for opposite sex/eat enough to double in size... make display/start courting procedure/lurk and pounce...) BUT- how complex a result can those procedural permutations in behaviour get? Especially if creatures can 'build' things, like webs for trap-setters, or hives and burrows to hide or live in... or maybe it's just- a few slots that describe how an animal behaves and it's the same basic approach everywhere. For instance, a predator chases it's prey and that's it, a secondary producer munches on certain plants and that's it, nothing stores nuts, or farms leafs to grow fungus etc.

tl: dr; I know NMS won't be able to produce the kind of diversity of animal behaviour we see in nature but I do wonder how complex animal behaviour can get in NMS. Eating, courting and reproduction, habitat building, social behaviour (and we have seen flocking) how complex might the chains and cycles of life get?

Attached to this... Sean said there'll be no cities (a shame, but there might be ruins of cities, I'd like that) but might there be what I've been thinking of as "Ewoks"? That is, not just cute little Star Wars teddy-bear people, but aliens that aren't technological but are tool using hut builders (actually I'm thinking of the villagers in Black&White, each of which had a daily routine that could quite easily be proceduralized in the way creature behaviour might be in NMS) or might there be hives built by social animals... bee-people sort of thing building honey-combs etc. I feel like the answer would be no, but also can't quite see how proceduralism wouldn't lay on the complexity for animal behaviour to the extent that hives or little villages might form.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2016)

These are all really great questions. 

I expect that while NMS is going to be just astonishing on its own, it's only the tip of the iceberg of what's possible. Now the foundation has been laid, as computing power increases the complexity of behaviours will also be able to increase, whether built upon in NMS or in separate projects either by Hello Games or others. 

Sean said he imagines an RPG-style game set in a far, far smaller area but utilising his procedural generation for amazing diversity would be an incredibly exciting project. I agree. It doesn't just have to create the big, but the possibilities for the small are there too. 

Procedurally generated npc/environmental fauna AI is a really interesting topic. It could make random encounters so much more realistic and unpredictable than what you have in the majority of games. A real living and breathing and _adaptive_ world. A proper sense that the world continues when you're not there (even though it doesn't in NMS ), and your encounters with it have to adapt in kind.

---



This is a lovely video. I have a feeling it may have been posted earlier up thread, apologies if so. 

I ordered the soundtrack last night


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2016)

Every planet procedural


----------



## camouflage (Apr 18, 2016)

space-dick grabs control, many dead...



Nice to see rag-doll effects mind, and also Sentinels scanning the mortalities before casting a suspicious eye in space-dicks direction.

That bit where Sean says "not sure I want to release the game now..." that's probably how God* felt before the flood... "fuckit, only responsible players get a go on my universe now, all you space-dicks can just fucking drown!"

*not to endorse goddism or anything.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh thank god, another demo video. I'd run out and was considering knocking myself out for the next 2 months so I wouldn't have to endure the pain that is knowing it isn't already out. Something to fulfill my needs, for a few minutes at least.

i don't have a problem u have a problem


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh wow, yeah, space jerk indeed lol.

I wonder if they'll collect data on how people play the game. I hope so. It'll be interesting to see numbers about how many animals were killed in the first month, how many planets have been discovered, how much silicone has been mined, how many ships were bought, how many freighters destroyed. And if they can create some kind of picture, an estimation of course, about what percentage of people went full on space jerk in the first day of play, and how many were peaceful explorers, how many went straight into space, how many spent time on the first planet...

I'm almost as excited to see those numbers as I am to play the game


----------



## camouflage (Apr 18, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh wow, yeah, space jerk indeed lol.
> 
> I wonder if they'll collect data on how people play the game. I hope so. It'll be interesting to see numbers about how many animals were killed in the first month, how many planets have been discovered, how much silicone has been mined, how many ships were bought, how many freighters destroyed. And if they can create some kind of picture, an estimation of course, about what percentage of people went full on space jerk in the first day of play, and how many were peaceful explorers, how many went straight into space, how many spent time on the first planet...
> 
> I'm almost as excited to see those numbers as I am to play the game



I'm looking forward to youtubes of what others discover in their bits of the galaxy. Hope nobody spoilers the Centre though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh somebody will, most assuredly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2016)

I've already started a list of names for planets I find. Going to work on species names too.


.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Cid (Apr 19, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Have we seen this video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Milky way: 200-400bn stars. NMS: 18 quintillion stars. 18,446,744,073,709,551,616  c&ped from a PC gamer article a while back. So if we took a galaxy of 73,709,551,616 (73 billion or so) stars there could be 184,467,440 of them. Maybe 80-90 million milky ways. A long way off the observable universe, but still quite big. I'd love to see universe-scale features; vast walls of galaxies containing super clusters and clusters... But dunno how that would work with the centre. Or the limits of our computers. Would be slightly disappointing if it's just one very big galaxy with no features. Only slightly though, the gameplay looks like it's shaping up fairly well.


----------



## Cid (Apr 19, 2016)

Hmm... wait, that's 18qtn planets not stars isn't it? Depending on what they define as planets those numbers probably need to be divided by er... Something. 

Elite has the whole Milky way; 400bn stars in the Milky Way, only 100bn star systems though. Many planets, moons and bodies. But some systems are extremely sparsely populated.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 19, 2016)

If we assume moons count as planets, and then say every planet has two moons, that's only a measly six quintillion actual planets to go around... ah crap, that's hardly any. Then divide that further and say theres actually only six galaxies to explore in the whole entire game... so only one quintillion planets/moons on the start level galaxy... fuxaches, they'll all have been named by the time us Brits get a go on the NMS universe.


----------



## Cid (Apr 19, 2016)

I dunno, I think if we take the number of planets and planetary bodies (bigger than minor planets) in our solar system and call it roughly 180 then surely we're just dividing the 18qtn by that to make a number of systems. Which is er... 100qdrn I suppose. hmm... start 1.8x10^19. Divide by 180 is 1e17, divide that by number of systems in the milky way (100bn, er... 1e11 innit) = 1e6. A million. A million Milky Way size galaxies.

That's probably quite a big system size too. At least by Elite Dangerous standards it's huge, I think gameplay is affected if you have too many bodies in a Solar System. Of course NMS could have a spherical galaxy/universe. I'm thinking about travel time from the edge now. Presumably you start somewhere relatively close to the core. Not sure. Big.


----------



## Cid (Apr 19, 2016)

Someone will definitely try to reach the edge though.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 19, 2016)

Well, there's no point being too specific re galaxy size an that. Suffice to say that there's plenty of capacity in the game to fit galaxies worth of planets in there. And we do know that players start at the edge of a galaxy and then make their way to the centre, where possibly they'll find some sort of access to further galaxies.

I've wondered about whether the generation method they use, where a seed is used to "write" billions of stars, if that process can also "read". So, you could take everything (that can fit in a sort of super-mega-hi-fidelity-for-science No Mans Sky engine anyway) we know about Earth, land, species, chemicals, physics, other planets, stars and other phenomena that we can see... if all that data in as close to a form that could be worked with (and there's a lot that the game engine leaves out for gameplay reasons as well as possibility reasons) and then a seed be produced at the end of it. From which the process then gets switched to write form again and generates a model of the universe based on the seed that was produced by all that real-world data we fed in at the beginning of the process... if that makes sense. Then we could travel around the model of the universe that's based on the seed that's a result of everything we know and can describe to this super-mega-hi-fidelity-for-science-NMS engine, and see if we can discover any alien life in there... that would be nice


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 19, 2016)

He has said that it is essentially infinite, and he's being very cagey about how/why/where/when there are other galaxies, but has been quite clear that this is a universe and there is more than one galaxy, we all start in the same one. He has also said if you want you can leave the galaxy and fly in deep space, there's no fake wall stopping you... but he hasn't talked about what that would mean or whether there's a point or how we can get to other galaxies or whether we ever will and so on.

I think his love of the idea of exploration means he's keeping a fair bit of this stuff under wraps, so we can experience and discover it for ourselves. And I love him for that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 19, 2016)

How is it different to Elite, do we know, other than fauna on the planets? Elite's a sim, so what is this?


----------



## camouflage (Apr 20, 2016)

S☼I said:


> How is it different to Elite, do we know, other than fauna on the planets? Elite's a sim, so what is this?



For me, procedurally generated fauna on the procedurally generated planets is kind of a big deal, plus the game is beautiful and full of mystery so mysterious even the developers don't know whats out there. Closest thing to Infinite Fun Space yet.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 20, 2016)

Grrr....NMS sounds closer to my "perfect" game than Elite...on one hand though I don't want to stop playing the latter but neither do I want to be late starting the adventure of the former...choices, choices


----------



## Cid (Apr 20, 2016)

It doesn't look like there's a separate system nav mode in NMS (Elite's being supercruise), instead all the in-system stuff should be seamless. Galaxy map and jump between systems as with Elite. Controls will necessarily have to be simpler being designed for a PS4 controller... Maybe advantages to having HOTAS, but everything has been Dualshock so far. I'll probably ditch the X55 for it in any case or I'd be swapping keyboard/mouse and stick on every landing.

Other than that it's still explore, trade, fight, mine... Probably while heading for the core. But the explore part is huge and, as camouflage says, not known even to the devs. Although the art director video upthread shows he/some lackeys must have been through countless worlds in gif form while debugging.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 20, 2016)

Cid said:


> ... Although the art director video upthread shows he/some lackeys must have been through countless worlds in gif form while debugging.



Aye, I love the way the artist (who designed the games palette) worked with the pngs the probes send back about the planets they find, so he just casts his eye over thumbnails of all these planets to see instances where the rules have produced outcomes that don't fit in terms of the games colouring etc, it was a nice way to see how the artist has learnt to work with proceduralism and to be able to tweak it and apply the artistic vision he has for the game. It's amazing how well the game really does look like those wonderful 70s/80s scifi paperback art that would always catch my attention down the sciffy section of the library by the 90s. And fairly reliably with ghostly planetary globes lurking up there 'behind the sky' and hazy sort of thing, excellent. Looking forward to seeing alien architecture and impossible trees foregrounding that sort'a thing too.

I nosed around Star Citizen the other day, one clip showed a bloke whos basically that tosser off Top Gear doing a Top Gear bit about a space-ship that looked a bit like a racing car...



pretty much sums it up for me, I've absolutely no interest in playing anything else right now than NMS, which unfortunately means the (very simplistic Civ 1 looking) tile game I've been developing in my spare time so as to learn Python has been completely ignored for days.

I feel like I've joined a cult really, where a bearded mastermind (from his compound in Guildford) beckons followers on with visions of infinite wonder and worlds beyond Earth and promises of communication with alien beings with powerful technologies. I've basically been mind-trapped, like a fly in the imagination fly-paper that is No Mans Sky. Elite: Dangerous and Star Citizen are no where near as interesting speaking for myself, the same ideas regurgitated again but in higher resolution and more detailing, even to the extent that fits easily into the kind of empty tosser-hollered commercialism Top Gear represents (in NMS all space-craft are unique... so no place for the likes of cockface) or the same old USA vs Japan War-in-the-Pacific type battle scenes but in space this time from Elite D. I tend to fall for revolutionary clever new ideas, the complete departures from the familiar plane of the elliptic... straight-up and off on its own, NMS for me yo.


----------



## Cid (Apr 20, 2016)

Star Citizen has some massive problems afaik, largely to do with frittering away their funding. There's a lot about it that looked great, but it's yet to actually become a game. And may never. With loads of glossy advertising and not much content.

Elite Dangerous is a very different beast... As SI said up thread it's a sim. There are a lot of controls, a lot of pouring over specs, carefully working out the balance of your ship in relation to its purpose. It's a fully realised game and a very good one. Maybe more like the difference between Hard sci-fi and er... non-hard. It's not hard sci-fi because FTL travel etc, but it has that feel of being a future stage in our universe whereas NMS is pure fantasy. Elite you can turn off flight assist and control your ship as it would behave in actual space... Elite it pays if you plan your approach to a station. Sometimes you'll find yourself in a binary system where the second star is hundreds of thousands of light seconds away and you know it will take bloody ages to reach it.

It feels significant when you go 'into the black' exploring. You leave the politicking and the fighting behind... Maybe on a tourist trail to Sag A (black hole at the centre of our galaxy) or maybe to seek out new life and new civilisations... . Out beyond 500ly from Sol space is a lonely place. It has its flaws, being able to land on interesting planets would be great. The political system needs work... Elements of it feel like perpetual beta, but the core game is fully realised and works very well.

e2a: I think Sean mentions it in the interview upthread and praises it. Also the release model is an intelligent one... It's a massive project so they add functionality in chunks. Dunno whether Hello were able to do that, I imagine Sony would prefer full game on release. Might have been a factor in development delays come to think of it.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 20, 2016)

Cid said:


> Star Citizen has some massive problems afaik, largely to do with frittering away their funding. There's a lot about it that looked great, but it's yet to actually become a game. And may never. With loads of glossy advertising and not much content.
> 
> Elite Dangerous is a very different beast... As SI said up thread it's a sim. There are a lot of controls, a lot of pouring over specs, carefully working out the balance of your ship in relation to its purpose. It's a fully realised game and a very good one. Maybe more like the difference between Hard sci-fi and er... non-hard. It's not hard sci-fi because FTL travel etc, but it has that feel of being a future stage in our universe whereas NMS is pure fantasy. Elite you can turn off flight assist and control your ship as it would behave in actual space... Elite it pays if you plan your approach to a station. Sometimes you'll find yourself in a binary system where the second star is hundreds of thousands of light seconds away and you know it will take bloody ages to reach it.
> 
> ...




Fair play, a taste thing then... and NMS can serve just as well for a lazy after-work mindless wonder through pretty worlds as it can the more intense concentration-focused endevour you've just described of Elites 'hard skiffy' nature. Not being able to walk around inhabited planets is a game-breaker for me now No Mans Sky is here though. Also perhaps I was put off re Elite by this sort of clip...



Considering the hard-skiffy nature, I can't help expecting more what-would-be-realistic space battles. NMS has little fighters shooting guns as well but perhaps because it's more 'fun physics' or whatever it's not so jarring to see this confusion of space with planetary oceans. In one Elite D clip I watched (maybe the above one, don't recall) I almost expected the vessels to have masts and billowing sails on the top as they positioned themselves against eachother like ships-of-the-line from Nelsons day. Also from comparative reviews I've read my understanding is that though Elite has oodles of stuff going on, it's just not linked up and meaningful to eachother like the stuff going on in NMS.

But also it's a time thing, I can't invest in something like Elite like I couldn't take the time to properly get into Eve Online. I know that Mrs camouflage will enjoy watching me play NMS as much as I'll enjoy watching her play it so there's that (I've gone for the 86" projector screen by the way). NMS isn't entirely a new idea of course, just the first time a number of clever ideas (like procedural generation from as far back as the original Elites day iirc) have been brought together. Finally.

by the way, ever heard of Celestia or Space Engine? Just a lil somethin somethin to take the edge off while we wait, hours of fun. And while looking to remind myself the name of Space Engine (which I haven't actually played as it runs crap on my laptop, only played Celestia... a lot) I found this: Limit Theory, which sounds _very_ _familiar_. A combination of ideas whose time has come perhaps.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2016)

Cid said:


> It doesn't look like there's a separate system nav mode in NMS (Elite's being supercruise), instead all the in-system stuff should be seamless. Galaxy map and jump between systems as with Elite. Controls will necessarily have to be simpler being designed for a PS4 controller... Maybe advantages to having HOTAS, but everything has been Dualshock so far. I'll probably ditch the X55 for it in any case or I'd be swapping keyboard/mouse and stick on every landing.
> 
> Other than that it's still explore, trade, fight, mine... Probably while heading for the core. But the explore part is huge and, as camouflage says, not known even to the devs. Although the art director video upthread shows he/some lackeys must have been through countless worlds in gif form while debugging.



But of course, the universe they're using in the demo and for Q&A will be different to the one they launch with, it'll be a different seed, servers wiped, so everything is fresh. No one will ever see any of the planets we've seen in the videos. Presumably they have the rules sorted so any seed can now be inputted and they know they'll come up with a stable universe.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2016)

camouflage said:


> I feel like I've joined a cult really, where a bearded mastermind (from his compound in Guildford) beckons followers on with visions of infinite wonder and worlds beyond Earth and promises of communication with alien beings with powerful technologies. I've basically been mind-trapped, like a fly in the imagination fly-paper that is No Mans Sky. Elite: Dangerous and Star Citizen are no where near as interesting speaking for myself, the same ideas regurgitated again but in higher resolution and more detailing, even to the extent that fits easily into the kind of empty tosser-hollered commercialism Top Gear represents (in NMS all space-craft are unique... so no place for the likes of cockface) or the same old USA vs Japan War-in-the-Pacific type battle scenes but in space this time from Elite D. I tend to fall for revolutionary clever new ideas, the complete departures from the familiar plane of the elliptic... straight-up and off on its own, NMS for me yo.



This, absolutely. 

Like many others, I already have my 'keep a journal' plan sorted out. This has captured my imagination in a way nothing else really has before. I can understand their concern that many people are expecting the moon on a stick because of the hype, but even if they only manage to produce the moon _near_ a stick  I'll be happy. Frankly, if all the game is is what we've seen in videos, then it'll be a wonderful game. That there's more to it that he's keeping under wraps is just a bonus. My head's already in the universe. As naff as it sounds, it feels like a total experience, holistic almost. The heart and head are engaged, and this is a sentimental, Romantic (capital R) engagement that for me brings together so many things that I wish could be in games (philosophically speaking, really, more than mechanically). It has a _depth of feeling_.

It appeals as much to my frustrated academic self as to my easily excitable gamer self.

Purely in terms of how I can engage with it, this is the one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Fair play, a taste thing then... and NMS can serve just as well for a lazy after-work mindless wonder through pretty worlds as it can the more intense concentration-focused endevour you've just described of Elites 'hard skiffy' nature. Not being able to walk around inhabited planets is a game-breaker for me now No Mans Sky is here though. Also perhaps I was put off re Elite by this sort of clip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've been meaning to take a look at Space Engine. I've seen some beautiful pictures from it.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 20, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This, absolutely.
> 
> Like many others, I already have my 'keep a journal' plan sorted out. This has captured my imagination in a way nothing else really has before. I can understand their concern that many people are expecting the moon on a stick because of the hype, but even if they only manage to produce the moon _near_ a stick  I'll be happy. Frankly, if all the game is is what we've seen in videos, then it'll be a wonderful game. That there's more to it that he's keeping under wraps is just a bonus. My head's already in the universe. As naff as it sounds, it feels like a total experience, holistic almost. The heart and head are engaged, and this is a sentimental, Romantic (capital R) engagement that for me brings together so many things that I wish could be in games (philosophically speaking, really, more than mechanically). It has a _depth of feeling_.
> 
> ...



A _universe_ near a stick.

Only two disappointments for me so far re what we can expect from NMS, no advanced cities (oh well, I'll struggle on) and no gas giants. I'll struggle on without gas giants (or brown dwarfs) too but I didn't like Seans reason for no gas giants, I think he felt that some people wouldn't understand the idea of planets you can't actually land on. Come on Sean, you've come this far, why dumb things down now? The vast dark stormy bands of a Jovian looming above the strange alien landscape of a moon populated by never seen before 'Mitrogen' swimmers would be absolutely fantastic. Much lamentable, but I'll struggle on.

I like the idea of a journal, but I've never been good at taking notes (I usually just doodle while the guy speaks the important things), so I doubt I'll manage much journalling while playing a game that's basically literally made of gazing-out-the-window-during-maths-class.


----------



## Cid (Apr 20, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Fair play, a taste thing then... and NMS can serve just as well for a lazy after-work mindless wonder through pretty worlds as it can the more intense concentration-focused endevour you've just described of Elites 'hard skiffy' nature. Not being able to walk around inhabited planets is a game-breaker for me now No Mans Sky is here though. Also perhaps I was put off re Elite by this sort of clip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've never even seen a Capital ship in Elite. It's a specific area of the game that you might play if your goal is to fly the big, faction-specific ships. People interested in combat will tend to be bounty hunters. Events are more linked now that they've implemented the power-play mechanic, although it still needs work. Also this rather assumes that NMS AI interaction will be meaningful, which may not be the case. Elite has always has faction controlled space, trade with factions, position in factions etc but it turned out that making that feel important was a different beast. Also Elite has regular news services etc... It will be difficult for NMS too. And Elite will be adding functions like wandering round space stations and talking to people, with a lot more time and people to work out how to do it.

In terms of time sink again difficult to say what NMS will be like. I have about 125 hours in Elite which is on the order of a single Dragon age: inquisition playthrough. Got a decent ship and can do pretty much what I want. The problem is there's not an awful lot I want to do... I want interesting planets! It's a decent enough game for dipping into though, assuming you like space combat, trading or finding stars. I'll probably dip in every now and then. What I really look forward to is the planned features of populated planets, cities etc. 

With the above in mind NMS is going to have a difficult release. Frontier has a (much) bigger team with more experience and they have their sensible, staged release plan. Bearing in mind that they use a lot of procedural generation too... If NMS delivers everything we want it too I will be surprised (pleasantly so, but very surprised). Exploration, a bit of combat and the journey to the centre will make me happy enough. And lore. Every time I think about what they're trying to do it seems staggeringly complex though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2016)

As well you know, I can't seem to play a game without taking screenshots. So I'll be doing that here too. It seems especially interesting to do so in NMS because no one will ever see what I can see in game for themselves. One of the problems with screenshotting is that there are only so many times people can take pictures of the same interesting feature before you're all taking exactly the same shot (for example, that damn bridge in Valammar in Dragon Age: Inquisition). No such problem here.

The game's lack of narrative or missions seems to have some people worried - the stuff about becoming bored after 20 planets etc. I have no such worries, but it got me thinking about how this really is the kind of game where I want to have a narrative in my head. It's the perfect role playing blank canvas. And in the spirit of uncharted space exploration, what better than to inhabit the mind of a lone wanderer, and chronicle their discoveries?

There will be lots of 'Captain's Log' stuff - there's already a reddit for people's journals. Mine will be framed for the most part around the pictures I take, and won't be all "star date something or another" because god how twee  But a few words to give myself context as to what I'm doing. A round up at the end of the day. A description of landing on a new planet. Making sense of how it feels to have to carve out a cave to survive. That sort of thing. I'm going to be using it as an exercise in writing practice as much as anything, and in matching words with pictures.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2016)

I conclude, looking at the above 2 posts, that the neural web is a reality. We are already connected to Atlas. We both wrote about DA:I while talking about an entirely unrelated space game.


----------



## Cid (Apr 20, 2016)

This is quite an interesting video on how Elite's updating works, from way, way back at the kickstarter. Braben is not as lovable as Sean:



The thing about Elite is how extensively planned it is... By contrast NMS seems to going on a wing and a prayer with a much smaller team. Final, finished Elite and NMS will be a fascinating comparison.

(edited for saying interesting too much)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh yes, Space Engine will at least fulfill my screenshot needs for a little while.



And it does hotsampling really nicely (so I took this at 7200x3038)


----------



## camouflage (Apr 20, 2016)

Cid, I respect your love for Elite as a fellow open world space game adherant >ahemeventhoughtheresimplyisnocomparison ahem ahem < scooz me

Some interesting musings on your comments/questions before re universe size: No Man's Sky Versus the Actual Universe


----------



## Cid (Apr 20, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Cid, I respect your love for Elite as a fellow open world space game adherant >ahemeventhoughtheresimplyisnocomparison ahem ahem < scooz me



You misunderstand. I'm not playing Elite now... It's a bit dull. There's a lot of grinding... It is a good game, but a long way off realising its potential. But it's a useful point of comparison. Frontier Developments has a team of 250 and they've had community feedback for 2 years. NMS is jumping straight in at the deep end... And it's a tiny team. It's difficult to conceive of how they managed to build it... Not just the procedural bits, but the standard mechanics of any game. That's the point; will it actually be fun to play? Will there be loads of clipping bugs? Will the animals' behaviour be convincing?

I hope it will of course, it's much more what I want than Elite. I have faith in them and Sean's evident terror also seems to be balanced by an excitement that it might just work. But still, it's unlikely that it will work on every front. I'll be happy if the exploring bit works, not fussed about trading, fighting, and politicking.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 20, 2016)

Cid said:


> You misunderstand. I'm not playing Elite now... It's a bit dull. There's a lot of grinding... It is a good game, but a long way off realising its potential. But it's a useful point of comparison. Frontier Developments has a team of 250 and they've had community feedback for 2 years. NMS is jumping straight in at the deep end... And it's a tiny team. It's difficult to conceive of how they managed to build it... Not just the procedural bits, but the standard mechanics of any game. That's the point; will it actually be fun to play? Will there be loads of clipping bugs? Will the animals' behaviour be convincing?
> 
> I hope it will of course, it's much more what I want than Elite. I have faith in them and Sean's evident terror also seems to be balanced by an excitement that it might just work. But still, it's unlikely that it will work on every front. I'll be happy if the exploring bit works, not fussed about trading, fighting, and politicking.



I'm feeling pretty confident actually in their ability to pull off what I expect, that being based on what I've seen of the game thus far. HG does have a fair bit of experience too, they've had descent success with that series of stunt games they made. Besides there are advantages to development in a small team, not least the unity of vision involved,  and the maximal economism of clever over raw power. They've really gone full tilt on the procedualism because they need it to do so much of the heavy lifting for instance (not that a wharehouse stacked with hundreds of digital artists could make much of a dent in 18 quintillion either). I'm not expecting to be dissapointed at all going by what I've seen and know of the game. And I really do admire the hard work that small team has put in to this thing, with absolutely mind blowing results far more interesting than the closest alternatives as you agree.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 20, 2016)

The works of Roger Dean...

















I remember looking through books of his stuff and similar back in the 80's...  no wonder NMS makes me feel 12.


----------



## Cid (Apr 20, 2016)

camouflage said:


> I'm feeling pretty confident actually in their ability to pull off what I expect, that being based on what I've seen of the game thus far. HG does have a fair bit of experience too, they've had descent success with that series of stunt games they made. Besides there are advantages to development in a small team, not least the unity of vision involved,  and the maximal economism of clever over raw power. They've really gone full tilt on the procedualism because they need it to do so much of the heavy lifting for instance (not that a wharehouse stacked with hundreds of digital artists could make much of a dent in 18 quintillion either). I'm not expecting to be dissapointed at all going by what I've seen and know of the game. And I really do admire the hard work that small team has put in to this thing, with absolutely mind blowing results far more interesting than the closest alternatives as you agree.



I think the 100bn systems in Elite may be a bit beyond a 250 person team... 



camouflage said:


> The works of Roger Dean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the strength of NMS.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 20, 2016)

Cid said:


> I think the 100bn systems in Elite may be a bit beyond a 250 person team...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the strength of NMS.



Yup, but they dont proceduralicate space ships etc, I think Elites range of in game machines and sets (rather than landscape) is enough to keep their art-shop busy but not overwhelmed. Also for now at least the planets are empty.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 20, 2016)

The thing I like - no, love - about Elite, or at least my experience of it so far and currently, is that it does feel like you can play it how you want, trader, Explorer,hunter, edge allegiance or not, etc. Think I've spent the last ten hours on it simply buying rare goods and transporting them far enough to make a big profit, while scanning stars at every jump to pay for fuel costs. It's dip-in-and-out-of, relaxing, beautiful to look at. I don't fight because I don't want or have to. I love it. A mile wide and an inch deep it may be butso am I 

So if NMS can provide THAT kind of experience PLUS unpredictable fauna and flora plus equal or greater beauty then I'm in like Flynn.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 20, 2016)

Newly seen aliens, those big blobby smiley-faced ones are hilarious. I can't wait to play this fucking game already!

e2a, this is actually an older one, there's a new IGN one out but it's only on their stream-crappy site at the mo.

e22a the vid I first intended to post


----------



## Cid (Apr 20, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Newly seen aliens, those big blobby smiley-faced ones are hilarious. I can't wait to play this fucking game already!
> 
> e2a, this is actually an older one, there's a new IGN one out but it's only on their stream-crappy site at the mo.




Throughout that video my main thought is 'shut the fuck up, I want the music bit too'...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2016)

Where's that video from, not seen it before?


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 26, 2016)

IGN - they seem to have a new video every few days.

They've just posted this one:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 27, 2016)

Some stuff about the lore of the game, including a video: How Hello Games created the lore of No Man’s Sky


----------



## sim667 (Apr 29, 2016)

camouflage said:


> The works of Roger Dean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is he the chap who did album covers for the band "Yes" ?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## camouflage (Apr 30, 2016)

Had a play about with this yesterday 






Norman's Sky by nothke

It's got that new-fangled "Newtonian Physics" malarkey, proper swish. Not bad for a ten hour coding sesh.

For the Cravers.
Every Pixel Procedural.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2016)

Oh yeah, Space Engine is definitely getting me in the mood for NMS.



 

It's also highlighted how I'll never make it to the centre of the galaxy. I spent 2 days taking pictures of the same planet (not this one - I've only just got here). I'll be that one player who takes 6 months to get their hyperdrive sorted out


----------



## camouflage (May 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh yeah, Space Engine is definitely getting me in the mood for NMS.
> 
> _pretty picture_
> 
> It's also highlighted how I'll never make it to the centre of the galaxy. I spent 2 days taking pictures of the same planet (not this one - I've only just got here). I'll be that one player who takes 6 months to get their hyperdrive sorted out



It's really frustrating that I can't get SE to run on my linux laptop, even using PlayOnLinux (frontend for Wine). My little Win7 notebook from work can run it... but only very crappily.  Celestia is great but nowhere near as interesting and creative as SE seems to be.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2016)

I saw requests just yesterday for Linux support, so he knows about it... whether it'll happen or not idk, since he's a one-man team and has got Win7 and Win8 and builds it on that. 

Honestly, how he manages to make it himself in the first place is brilliant.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2016)

Oh, however, in the FAQ:

Q: Will there be a version for Mac and Linux?
A: Yes, this is planned for in the near future.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2016)

All my other Space Engine pictures, btw. I won't keep spamming this thread with them, but make no such promises for No Man's Sky


----------



## camouflage (May 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> All my other Space Engine pictures, btw. I won't keep spamming this thread with them, but make no such promises for No Man's Sky



Yup, I hear that.


----------



## camouflage (May 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> All my other Space Engine pictures, btw.



Oh my... gorgeous images.  Bit of a fan of the gas-giant rings aint'cha, like the one showing a planet with polar aurora shinning like a crown. Basically gorgeous lovely planetary space bling abounds. Sigh linux-neglect.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2016)

Closer and closer we get to launch...


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 9, 2016)

There hasn't been a new video for over a week now.

I'm getting twitchy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2016)

The future of archaeology starts with No Man’s Sky - Versions

This pushes my nerd buttons.


----------



## Gromit (May 19, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The future of archaeology starts with No Man’s Sky - Versions
> 
> This pushes my nerd buttons.



Sorry but it pushes my 'Still no cure for cancer' buttons. 

Fark uses that title to lable news about resources being expended on studying pointless shit.


----------



## camouflage (May 19, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The future of archaeology starts with No Man’s Sky - Versions
> 
> This pushes my nerd buttons.



Saw this today, I'd understand if it was just another way of being dead-keen on the game but... _seriously_?

Nice to think the game is that deep though, it will be very cool to have a proper speculate about the procedurificated lore. Wouldn't mind doing a degree in No Man's Sky Lore actually.


----------



## camouflage (May 19, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Sorry but it pushes my 'Still no cure for cancer' buttons.
> 
> Fark uses that title to lable news about resources being expended on studying pointless shit.



Agreed, it's a game, which is good and useful (as much as song and dance and story-telling and costume-wearing and other culture and entertainment) enough. It is a peice of contemporary culture but is not in itself a new field of archaeological study.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 19, 2016)

What are the odds of this being shit?


----------



## Supine (May 19, 2016)

Very high! People with big imaginations are projecting their ideas on how it may turn out. Unless i'm missing something the 'game' aspects are still hidden behind some maths that create the graphics.

I want it to be good.


----------



## camouflage (May 19, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> What are the odds of this being shit?



Going by the trailers and youtubes I've seen of the game-play alone... I very much look forward to playing No Man's Sky.


----------



## camouflage (May 19, 2016)

Supine said:


> Very high! People with big imaginations are projecting their ideas-.



Isn't that the point of this sort of thing?

Better than conducting my epic exploration of the universe by gently hovering the camera point of view in the atmosphere's of planets in Celestia anyway.


----------



## Cid (May 21, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Sorry but it pushes my 'Still no cure for cancer' buttons.
> 
> Fark uses that title to lable news about resources being expended on studying pointless shit.



And how is your medical research career these days?


----------



## Gromit (May 21, 2016)

Cid said:


> And how is your medical research career these days?



I'm still waiting to be allocated grant money for a frivolous study.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2016)

Only four weeks to go!


.


----------



## Supine (May 23, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Only four weeks to go!
> 
> 
> .



Is that you excited or your iphone?


----------



## redchris (May 23, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> What are the odds of this being shit?


It's a strange one, isn't it.  I don't think I've looked forward to game as much as I have NMS but with it being so unlike anything I've ever played before I really have no idea just how much I'm going to enjoy it


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2016)

It's all about expectations.

It's going to be light on traditional gameplay and narrative. The lore should provide some structure, and there's a natural progression incentive from needing to keep gathering materials to continue to either simply survive or to make it further and further away from your starting location. Other than that, it's the ultimate sandbox and it's down to you to give it meaning and purpose.

That's not for everyone. Some people need their games to provide them with more structure, some people don't. And that's okay.

I worry that there are going to be lots of people (not on here) who get angry with Hello Games for not providing them with the kind of game they want. The hype is such that a heck of a lot of people are excited, and are projecting on the game all sorts of things that they've never once said they're going to deliver. All of the demo videos have been Sean wandering around a random planet harvesting minerals and scanning animals and getting in his ship to go to the next place to do the same thing. With the odd bit of ill-advised combat included. That's what the game is, to our knowledge. To expect anything other than that is to project your own wishes on it -- it's no reflection of them. But I fear they'll get lots of flak from some because it's not everything to everybody. That's not their fault. It's ours.


----------



## redchris (May 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's all about expectations.
> 
> It's going to be light on traditional gameplay and narrative. The lore should provide some structure, and there's a natural progression incentive from needing to keep gathering materials to continue to either simply survive or to make it further and further away from your starting location. Other than that, it's the ultimate sandbox and it's down to you to give it meaning and purpose.
> 
> ...


Yea I agree with that and I'm not expecting anything beyond what I've seen in previews and demos.  My concern is that it won't be enough.  I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 23, 2016)

Sounds a bit like a Minecraft/ARK/Terraria-in-space kind of game.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 23, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Sounds a bit like a Minecraft/ARK/Terraria-in-space kind of game.



Pretty much, but beautiful and much, much more massive.
So exactly what I was after


----------



## camouflage (May 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I fear they'll get lots of flak from some because it's not everything to everybody. That's not their fault. It's ours.



It's not my fault, I know exactly why I want what's been shown


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2016)

Supine said:


> Is that you excited or your iphone?



Both!


.


----------



## Crispy (May 26, 2016)

Delayed till July or August.

http://kotaku.com/sources-no-mans-sky-delayed-1778797365


----------



## Disjecta Membra (May 26, 2016)

Nooooooooo!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2016)

ah gives me a bit more time to makes some dollars to get a new gaming device


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2016)

I'd far rather it be delayed and be the best it can be -- and have the sanity of the team preserved -- than insist I get to play it as soon as possible.

Good for them for taking the time they need.


----------



## redchris (May 26, 2016)

Reddit suggest these reports of a delay are unconfirmed and that the original release date has been reinstated in some places.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2016)

We'll know soon enough.


----------



## camouflage (May 26, 2016)

redchris said:


> Reddit suggest these reports of a delay are unconfirmed and that the original release date has been reinstated in some places.  Fingers crossed.



Still sez 24th on Amazon, Game, Sony etc. I reckon it's clickbait-FUD personally but as VP said above...


----------



## fucthest8 (May 27, 2016)

Well, if it's true then I am disappoint.
However, wot VP said. (Which is now "veep" in my head, by the way  )

There is always Norman's Sky


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2016)

As you may have been able to predict, the whole affair has resulted in some enormous cockwombles being particularly cockwombly and entitled about the whole thing.

The most ridiculous of which are the death threats being sent to the kotaku article writer.


----------



## camouflage (May 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> As you may have been able to predict, the whole affair has resulted in some enormous cockwombles being particularly cockwombly and entitled about the whole thing.
> 
> The most ridiculous of which are the death threats being sent to the kotaku article writer.



Serious business this No Man's Sky thing, don't muck the Seanologists about or they'll 'ave ya.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The most ridiculous of which are the death threats being sent to the kotaku article writer.



I just despair, I really do. What the fuck is actually wrong with people?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2016)

Lol people are idiots...


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2016)

Kotaku has a lot of enemies amongst the usual GG crowd and various other titweasels, so they always attract this kind of bullshit.

See also Polygon.


----------



## steveo87 (May 28, 2016)

No Man’s Sky Coming to PS4 in August

Delayed till August 12th.

Gives me time to finish The Witcher!!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 5, 2016)

I shan't lie, I am very disappoint.

Even though I don't want them to rush it.

Still very disappoint.


----------



## camouflage (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm sure the additional wait will be worth it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't know what that means but I assume it is a good thing and frankly Sean can do no wrong.


----------



## camouflage (Jun 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't know what that means but I assume it is a good thing and frankly Sean can do no wrong.



Something to do with more natural looking landscapes. Mountans and foothills,  canyons on scree-slopes yes, but spike-mountains or box mountains from flat planes... not so much. Something along those lines anyway.


----------



## camouflage (Jun 8, 2016)

Fun with Superformula.

SUPERFORMULA!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 2, 2016)

Not too much longer to go!


.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 3, 2016)

I've yet to see what you actually do in this, except land on planets populated by creatures that look like they were imagined by five years olds! (Look dad a hipposaurus!) 

And then name that planet "cockworld"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2016)

That's what you do.

There might be things they aren't telling us, but if there are I doubt they will involve massive gameplay elements.

Here's what the game is, to our knowledge:

You start on a random planet. You can spend the next 10 years of your life slowly walking around that planet and do nothing else. Or, you can start collecting resources, so you can build various bits of tech that allow you to get off the planet, then get out of the solar system, then get further away from your starting cluster, with the general aim of finding out what's at the centre of the galaxy. But there is more than one galaxy. We don't know what that's about yet. And you don't have to ever make your way there if you don't want to. It's up to you.

You can mine purely to fund your own exploration. You can mine to trade with NPCs and make lots of cash for the sake of the warm, rosy glow of knowing you understand the rudimentary in-game market and are a filthy capitalist. You can mine in order to beef up your fire power so that you don't have to mine any more and can steal it from others.

What the game doesn't do is give you missions or specific objectives. If that's what you're looking for, this isn't the game for you. My understanding is that it aims to create a universe that feels like it carries on and exists and goes on living with or without you there, and you are just one very, very small person trying to make sense of it, and trying to decide how best to exist within it. How you do that is largely up to you (within the confines of the mechanics).


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 3, 2016)

It sounds interesting and I am intrigued, but I'm wary of such lofty goals.

If i can afford it i will prbably take a punt. It sounds sanguine enough to interest me. I like games where i can dictate the pace rather than pretend i have mad twitch skills.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> I've yet to see what you actually do in this, except land on planets populated by creatures that look like they were imagined by five years olds! (Look dad a hipposaurus!)
> 
> And then name that planet "cockworld"



There's a new trailer which reveals a little more...


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2016)

Your phone can add signatures, but can it add links to trailers?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2016)

The Express (the express!!!???!!!) says there's a levelling system. Interesting...


----------



## camouflage (Jul 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The Express



regards Vintage Paw anew, edges back a bit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Your phone can add signatures, but can it add links to trailers?



Saw it on the PS4 pre-order page.


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The Express (the express!!!???!!!) says there's a levelling system. Interesting...



Yep I've heard this. CANNOT wait for this game!


.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 6, 2016)

Here ya go...


----------



## camouflage (Jul 7, 2016)

Gone gold.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 8, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Gone gold.


How? On pre-orders only?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 8, 2016)

Gold means they've finished working on it, and it has been approved by whichever bodies and organisations it needs to be approved by, and can now start being physically produced ready for distribution.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 8, 2016)

I love how even the dour Innes McKendrick has managed a slight smile. In the background the Hello Games logo itself also seems pretty hyped.

So we're on... August 12. Prepare your supplies.


----------



## Supine (Jul 8, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Saw it on the PS4 pre-order page.
> 
> 
> .



He was hinting you should remove that annoying tapatalk spam from your posts!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm very excited. I'd like to go to Guildford and serenade them outside their office but I fear it would end badly for everyone involved.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 14, 2016)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## redchris (Jul 14, 2016)

Not long now!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm so excited.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 14, 2016)

Apparently there's a few new trailers coming...


----------



## camouflage (Jul 14, 2016)

faints


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2016)

Supine said:


> He was hinting you should remove that annoying tapatalk spam from your posts!



Oh right lol![emoji23]


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2016)

Seriously can't wait for this!


.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 15, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh right lol![emoji23]
> 
> 
> .


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm excited! Can someone tell me whether my PC spec is suitable? It's got a 3.5 Ghz AMD FX 6300 six core, 8 GB RAM, Radeon HD 7950, Dell S2409W monitor Dell S2409W review and lots of disk. And Win 10. And a Microsoft Sculpt Ergonomic Mouse Sculpt Ergonomic Mouse | Microsoft Accessories

Sent from my PC using fingers.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2016)

I haven't seen the specs, tbh. That'd probably be fine though.


Sent from my living room using WiFi.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 16, 2016)

The specs are, according to Steam, Intel core i3 and nVidia GTX 480. My video card benchmarks at just a little more than the 480. I hope that doesn't mean that I'll probably be needing an upgrade soon? And what about using a mouse to fly my spaceship? Will I be needing some sort of gaming gadget with a joystick? I've never had one.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 16, 2016)

I just went ahead and got a PS4 because PCMR no more, and it looks like 60fps on the PS4 confirmed.

Sent from my laptop using the buttons on the front.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 16, 2016)

This gives a better idea of the gameplay than the trailers do:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2016)

camouflage said:


> I just went ahead and got a PS4 because PCMR no more, and it looks like 60fps on the PS4 confirmed.
> 
> Sent from my laptop using the buttons on the front.



Nice! Post your PSN when you're set up.[emoji6]


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> The specs are, according to Steam, Intel core i3 and nVidia GTX 480. My video card benchmarks at just a little more than the 480. I hope that doesn't mean that I'll probably be needing an upgrade soon? And what about using a mouse to fly my spaceship? Will I be needing some sort of gaming gadget with a joystick? I've never had one.



Pretty certain they'll have fully working kb&m controls. You needn't worry. If you do want that console experience though, you can pick up an xbox 360 controller - they're compatible with PC (better compatibility than PS controllers, due to the sony versus microsoft thing).


Sent from my brain using telepathy.


----------



## Supine (Jul 17, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> This gives a better idea of the gameplay than the trailers do:




That 18 mins went quickly. Starting to think more of this game.

Sent from a device that doesn't spam U75 with tapatalk bollox.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 17, 2016)

That video is from last year. IGN had a full month of exclusives. If you search for No Man's Sky on youtube you'll get a load more of them. No doubt a few things have changed since then though.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## steveo87 (Jul 20, 2016)

Beat me to it


----------



## camouflage (Jul 20, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> Beat me to it



Looks like the internet beat Sony to it, hopefully the proper hi-res version will be out shortly.

ETA: updated with the official version.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 20, 2016)

I thought there wasn't going to be any fighting?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I thought there wasn't going to be any fighting?


It's been shown and talked about for ages.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 20, 2016)

hence the big fuck off battleships that jump out of no where


----------



## camouflage (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm loving the sqwark you get on approach to a station.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 21, 2016)

apparently there's no multiplayer whatsoever. Is this true?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2016)

its completely multiplayer, but chances are youl never see another player


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm very excited. I'd like to go to Guildford and serenade them outside their office but I fear it would end badly for everyone involved.


when im next back home il pop a note into their offices on behalf of you


----------



## sim667 (Jul 21, 2016)

Whilst I like the looking of this game, its sounds like its just going to be boring as fuck...

Its highly unlikely you'll ever interact with anything, except cgi..... So its just going to be wandering around doing nothing, no aim....

The notion that is a vast expanse and intended to be exploratory, sounds great...... but not for me I think. But for some reason I'm still tempted to get it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Whilst I like the looking of this game, its sounds like its just going to be boring as fuck...
> 
> Its highly unlikely you'll ever interact with anything, except cgi..... So its just going to be wandering around doing nothing, no aim....
> 
> The notion that is a vast expanse and intended to be exploratory, sounds great...... but not for me I think. But for some reason I'm still tempted to get it.



I think that's a testament to their vision really, in an odd way.

Because it's such a nice-looking game, and because their stated goals and the technology behind it are so epic, everyone wants a slice of it. But of course, not everyone is going to be a fan of the type of gameplay on offer. It can't be all things to all people, but it's a great compliment that everyone wants it to be.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 21, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> apparently there's no multiplayer whatsoever. Is this true?



It's so vastly stupendously multiplayer that it is effectively single-player. 

You might briefly pass very near to another player whose in the next star-cluster over from you at some point.


----------



## tommers (Jul 21, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Whilst I like the looking of this game, its sounds like its just going to be boring as fuck...
> 
> Its highly unlikely you'll ever interact with anything, except cgi..... So its just going to be wandering around doing nothing, no aim....
> 
> The notion that is a vast expanse and intended to be exploratory, sounds great...... but not for me I think. But for some reason I'm still tempted to get it.



I prefer not having to interact with people.  People in games tend to be pretty annoying.  Don't understand why everything has to be multiplayer.

From what I can see there is loads more to it than "exploring" but I'd be excited about it even if it was just that.  Hard day at work, come home and fly around in my spaceship naming things.  Looking forward to naming some huge monster with massive teeth "Geoffosauraus".


----------



## camouflage (Jul 21, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> when im next back home il pop a note into their offices on behalf of you



oh thank you thank you thank you please hand Sean and Grant and Innes and Beau and the rest of the team my letter too please thank you!


----------



## camouflage (Jul 21, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Whilst I like the looking of this game, its sounds like its just going to be boring as fuck...
> 
> Its highly unlikely you'll ever interact with anything, except cgi..... So its just going to be wandering around doing nothing, no aim....
> 
> The notion that is a vast expanse and intended to be exploratory, sounds great...... but not for me I think. But for some reason I'm still tempted to get it.



I think you shouldn't. I hear Pokemon Go is really fun, go play that.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 21, 2016)

camouflage said:


> I think you shouldn't. I hear Pokemon Go is really fun, go play that.



I downloaded it.... got bored after about 10 mins.

Its very rare I have a game I can play for hours and hours, they're normally FPS.

I think the only games I've ever actually complete are Battlefield 2,3 and 4...... And I remember completing earthworm jim, and one of the sonic games.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 21, 2016)

camouflage said:


> It's so vastly stupendously multiplayer that it is effectively single-player.


That doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 21, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I downloaded it.... got bored after about 10 mins.
> 
> Its very rare I have a game I can play for hours and hours, they're normally FPS.
> 
> I think the only games I've ever actually complete are Battlefield 2,3 and 4...... And I remember completing earthworm jim, and one of the sonic games.



Likewise when it comes to finishing games, I think that's why I like open-world games... I'll play for hours and hours but don't like the idea that they are to be 'finished'. In fact I'd say the ability to 'finish' a game is (for me) a design flaw.

I reckon you should wait till the game comes out then watch the yootoobz and see how it strikes you.


----------



## Supine (Jul 21, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> That doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.



It means they can say it is multiplayer but not bother writing the code


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2016)

No Man’s Sky Faces More Potential Legal Troubles Over Formula That Produces Its Beautiful Visuals



> _No Man’s Sky_, the procedurally generated exploration game that looks downright stunning, has faced delays and legal troubles before, but this new hurdle seems to have sprung up suddenly right before the finish line. A “superformula” that the game uses to generate the rolling terrain and other objects of its nearly innumerable worlds is protected by a patent, which could give developer Hello Games a bit of a headache so close to the August 9 release date.
> 
> I say the formula is “protected by a patent” specifically because patenting mathematical formulas themselves isn’t really allowed. As attorney Mark Methenitis told Ars Technica, only the applications of a formula can be patented—not the formula itself, which you can play with online—and it’s actually a little unclear whether the formula used by _No Man’s Sky_ violates the specific uses claimed in the patent held by Johan Gielis and his company, Genicap.
> 
> ...



Yikes.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 22, 2016)

Deliberately left until launch so they can milk a % of sales.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 22, 2016)

More eye-meth, this time... Trade


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 22, 2016)

cybershot said:


> Deliberately left until launch so they can milk a % of sales.



Smells like it eh? Twats.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 24, 2016)

camouflage said:


> More eye-meth, this time... Trade



Every trade tells a story:

I shot some rocks and went to an empty building except for one, same, vendor.

Ok...great?

Combat looks fairly bland tbh


----------



## snadge (Jul 24, 2016)

The whole thing reminds me of Elite Dangerous with even less to do and shit graphics and ED is a borefest.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 24, 2016)

snadge said:


> The whole thing reminds me of Elite Dangerous with even less to do and shit graphics and ED is a borefest.


I wanted to try ED, considered getting a xb1 (Killer INstinct as well). Is it not good then?


----------



## snadge (Jul 24, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> I wanted to try ED, considered getting a xb1 (Killer INstinct as well). Is it not good then?



It is a beautiful looking game, vastly nicer looking than NMS although not as varied it seems, NMS is far too cartooney for me to enjoy wheras ED is more immersive looking, just nothing to do, latest content is a RNG grindfest, reminiscent of a FTP korean game, I stopped playing at that point.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 24, 2016)

snadge said:


> It is a beautiful looking game, vastly nicer looking than NMS although not as varied it seems, NMS is far too cartooney for me to enjoy wheras ED is more immersive looking, just nothing to do, latest content is a RNG grindfest, reminiscent of a FTP korean game, I stopped playing at that point.


NMS doesn't really seem terribly varied at all.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2016)

Not long now and looking good with each video!


.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## sim667 (Jul 27, 2016)

Been watching videos, and it does seem a lot more appealing than I first though.....

I may well pre-order this, my best friend is going travelling for 4 months, which means I'm going to be doing a lot of sitting around on my own whilst she's gone, so this will help fill the void (plus I'm going to become shit hot at ableton)


----------



## camouflage (Jul 27, 2016)

Survive! A chance to stop rocking back and forth for a bit.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyone see the guy that managed to buy a real copy on eBay for £1000?!


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> .


FUCK OFF


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Apparently it was just a Beta.
Was fun watching nerds on FB having full breakdowns about the 'leaks', through...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2016)

I am throwing myself obsessively into creating custom content for The Sims in order to keep my mind off the excruciating wait.

Of course, it's our CLP's meeting to nominate a leadership candidate on the evening of the 12th.

Priorities...


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 2, 2016)

There is that...

Also, current Ms o87 thinks I booked that weekend off to meet her brother and fiance.

SHE COULDNT BE MORE WRONG!


----------



## camouflage (Aug 2, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> Apparently it was just a Beta.
> Was fun watching nerds on FB having full breakdowns about the 'leaks', through...



I've been trying not to stumble onto any spoilers, are we sure that the leaks were beta?


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2016)

Lots of places saying they won't be sent a review copy prior to launch.

Which is a bit worrying.


----------



## redchris (Aug 2, 2016)

So much expectation and anticipation.  I hope it lives up to it but fear it might be an impossible ask.  Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 2, 2016)

lol, apparently the leaked videos are all on PornHub


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I am throwing myself obsessively into creating custom content for The Sims in order to keep my mind off the excruciating wait.
> 
> Of course, it's our CLP's meeting to nominate a leadership candidate on the evening of the 12th.
> 
> Priorities...



Disaster averted. I'm not allowed to go to the meeting because I'm a new member.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 2, 2016)

tommers said:


> Lots of places saying they won't be sent a review copy prior to launch.
> 
> Which is a bit worrying.



Not really.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 2, 2016)

redchris said:


> So much expectation and anticipation.  I hope it lives up to it but fear it might be an impossible ask.  Hope I'm wrong.



Going by the yootoobz I've seen, I'm puzzled as to how the game itself could fail to be as what has been shown in the yootoobz, because that's the game I expect. People who have watched the streams seem to be saying those videos we've seen are spot on, and that in fact the game itself goes above and beyond what's been shown, which is no surprise really.

However I heard (despite myself) that the 10% rule for planets bearing life (and recursive interestingness) does not seem to be in effect, that would be disappointing.


----------



## Cid (Aug 2, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Going by the yootoobz I've seen, I'm puzzled as to how the game itself could fail to be as what has been shown in the yootoobz, because that's the game I expect. People who have watched the streams seem to be saying those videos we've seen are spot on, and that in fact the game itself goes above and beyond what's been shown, which is no surprise really.
> 
> However I heard (despite myself) that the 10% rule for planets bearing life (and recursive interestingness) does not seem to be in effect, that would be disappointing.



It could fail because bugs.


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Not really.



Why's that then?

It's usually a pretty big warning sign.

Edit:  although the people who originally raised it said it might not be such a big deal No Mans Sky Review Copies Aren't Going Out Pre-Launch - Report


----------



## redchris (Aug 2, 2016)

Cid said:


> It could fail because bugs.



Yea bugs, and also I meant disappointing in the sense that the game play fails to be as entertaining as we all want it to be.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 2, 2016)

Cid said:


> It could fail because bugs.



I see...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2016)

Every game has bugs. It'd be unusual if it doesn't. They get worked out over time. They've expressed their desire to continue working on the game past launch, so I don't expect it to be a dump and run job.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Every game has bugs. It'd be unusual if it doesn't. They get worked out over time. They've expressed their desire to continue working on the game past launch, so I don't expect it to be a dump and run job.



Might have bugs and not be as fun as expected. Pre-order cancelled.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## snadge (Aug 2, 2016)

I am definitely going to wait a while before I even consider buying this game, too much like ED for me and ED is better looking.


----------



## Cid (Aug 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Every game has bugs. It'd be unusual if it doesn't. They get worked out over time. They've expressed their desire to continue working on the game past launch, so I don't expect it to be a dump and run job.



Of course but the method of generation might leave it open to bugs that other games would be less vulnerable to and make them difficult to correct. In terms of gameplay I think my main concern would be interactions with NPCs and whether they manage to keep that interesting (in contrast to something like radiant quests in Skyrim etc).


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 4, 2016)

I can't decide whether to pre-order so I can have an upgraded spaceship. 

And I'm surprised that, given all the hype, the 10,000 toy spaceships haven't sold out yet.   No Man's Sky "Explorer's Edition" (PC)


----------



## Cid (Aug 4, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I can't decide whether to pre-order so I can have an upgraded spaceship.
> 
> And I'm surprised that, given all the hype, the 10,000 toy spaceships haven't sold out yet.   No Man's Sky "Explorer's Edition" (PC)



It's a sort of joint venture collector's edition I think. Basically 'buy a nice model from Iam8bit endorsed by Hello'. PS4 edition comes with art and stuff, PC is just model (with stickers and stuff) + game. PS4 cheaper too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2016)

Got a link for the soundtrack download, which went live at midnight. Only one set of songs included. I ordered to physical edition, so presumably that'll include the double album, and the digital download that accompanies it is just the main 10 songs.

Not long now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2016)

Yep, got my shipping confirmation for the double CD as well. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Cid (Aug 6, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yep, got my shipping confirmation for the double CD as well. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Did you order either of the special editions of the game?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope, just the standard Steam edition. If there had been a similar edition for PC as there is for PS4 I would have done, but I wanted nothing from the toy ship version and it was far too pricey.


----------



## Cid (Aug 6, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Nope, just the standard Steam edition. If there had been a similar edition for PC as there is for PS4 I would have done, but I wanted nothing from the toy ship version and it was far too pricey.



Yep, same. 

Well, except that I haven't got round to pre-order yet.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 6, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Nope, just the standard Steam edition. If there had been a similar edition for PC as there is for PS4 I would have done, but I wanted nothing from the toy ship version and it was far too pricey.



Having trouble parsing this sentence, are you saying the PS4 version is "toy shop"?


----------



## Cid (Aug 6, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Having trouble parsing this sentence, are you saying the PS4 version is "toy shop"?



iam8bit edition = toy sh*i*p

To clarify... PS4 gets an official special edition release. Comes with additional art stuff.

iam8bit is a kind of third party special edition maker. Their edition is a tin ship and some things. With a digital download.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2016)

Yep. The PS4 special edition has a lovely art book and a comic and so on. And it's your standard special edition price. The PC doesn't really have an equivalent. Their special edition is stupid expensive and has a model ship, and various other little bits to go with it, none of which I'm interested in.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2016)

What with all the hubbub at the moment, I recommend this excellent piece: Patch The Process


----------



## camouflage (Aug 7, 2016)

Update 1.03

mindblowing stuff.


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2016)

Pre-ordered it.  Let's hope it's good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Update 1.03
> 
> mindblowing stuff.



So much awesome! Also base building and freighter tier ship ownership coming!![emoji15]


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2016)

Cid said:


> Did you order either of the special editions of the game?



I ordered the digital version  which comes with a slightly better ship and 10,000 units to spend...


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2016)

OH MY ACTUAL FUCKING GOD

Reading those notes... I had no idea about almost ANY of that stuff.

MY GIDDY AUNT


----------



## redchris (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone got their copy yet? Mate says they tried to deliver his late last night. I'm not sure if he was drunk or dreaming.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2016)

nah, mine says shipping today but then, when you go into it, it says shipping tomorrow.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mine should get dispatched today, plus the money has left my account, so hopefully it may even get here tomorrow...or...tonight...


----------



## ffsear (Aug 8, 2016)

Some guy is streaming it with the 1.03 update.



Spoiler: stream



Twitch


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2016)

twat


----------



## moon (Aug 8, 2016)

Is it first person only?


----------



## moon (Aug 8, 2016)

It looks really relaxing and the music is great, I might get it


----------



## camouflage (Aug 8, 2016)

moon said:


> It looks really relaxing and the music is great, I might get it



You carefree bastard! You think you can just wander in two days before release; "oh, yeah looks cool, might get it" an then wander off whistling, all just another day in your charmed easy-go-lucky life!??? 

/rant.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2016)

Right?

We were here before it was cool.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2016)

I feel like I've met a kindred spirit in camouflage


----------



## moon (Aug 8, 2016)

Lol sorry to have upset the apple cart.
I was dead set against getting it originally, but having watched the twitch stream I've changed my mind.
Mostly because it seems really chilled and interesting, something I need after months of playing ESO 
I'm definitely getting it from the playstation store now


----------



## ffsear (Aug 8, 2016)

when can we start downloading it if we buy from PS store?


----------



## moon (Aug 8, 2016)

I was hoping it might be automatic, I'm going to clear some space today and may also pre-order


----------



## ffsear (Aug 8, 2016)

tommers said:


> twat



I don't think it matters,   anything they discover, name etc etc gets wiped tonight.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 8, 2016)

So, if you are all in the same universe but as Douglas Adams pointed out _"Space is big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mind- bogglingly big it is. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the chemist's, but that's just peanuts to space" _can you meet up with pals? Is everyone who plays in the same universe?


----------



## ffsear (Aug 8, 2016)

moon said:


> I was hoping it might be automatic, I'm going to clear some space today and may also pre-order



So when can we play?  Midnight tonight?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 8, 2016)

D'wards said:


> So, if you are all in the same universe but as Douglas Adams pointed out _"Space is big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mind- bogglingly big it is. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the chemist's, but that's just peanuts to space" _can you meet up with pals? Is everyone who plays in the same universe?


In theory, yes. But that's if they've _actually _written the multiplayer aspect of the game.

It's so 'mind-bogglingly big', that it's possible you won't be able to find each other even if you all start on the same planet. So they could easily be blagging about the multi-player bit. No one will ever know.


----------



## moon (Aug 8, 2016)

ffsear said:


> So when can we play?  Midnight tonight?


We will soon find out I guess..


----------



## moon (Aug 8, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> In theory, yes. But that's if they've _actually _written the multiplayer aspect of the game.
> 
> It's so 'mind-bogglingly big', that it's possible you won't be able to find each other even if you all start on the same planet. So they could easily be blagging about the multi-player bit. No one will ever know.


It could be possible.
From Wikipedia 'Players participate in a shared universe, with the ability to exchange planet coordinates with friends'


----------



## moon (Aug 8, 2016)

ffsear said:


> So when can we play?  Midnight tonight?


Mine says 1 day and 7 hrs...
Edited to add, I just noticed this on my receipt.
*Expected Release Date: *09/08/2016 @ 11:00 PM

I also noticed that the ps4 trailer has commentary inspired by the Bladerunner Rutger Hauer monologue 'Tears in the rain' 
Bioware have also used a variation of it in Dragonage Inquisition
It's all good


----------



## ffsear (Aug 8, 2016)

moon said:


> Mine says 1 day and 7 hrs...
> Edited to add, I just noticed this on my receipt.
> *Expected Release Date: *09/08/2016 @ 11:00 PM
> 
> ...




cool,  mine is downloading now.   will see if it lets me play


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2016)

I should be able to start playing this evening - my girlfriend is upstairs right now recording from her press kit!


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2016)

Mine is on its way.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2016)

I thought release across all platforms in the UK was the 12th, and the 9th elsewhere -- hence some of the grumpiness when the PC version got pushed back to the 12th for people not in the UK.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2016)

Sean Murray is livestreaming the game atm: Twitch


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I thought release across all platforms in the UK was the 12th, and the 9th elsewhere -- hence some of the grumpiness when the PC version got pushed back to the 12th for people not in the UK.


Yeah,  so did I but it's saying 10th on Amazon and mine is with Royal Mail.  In Bedford. Which is really close. 

I could probably drive there. 

Oh and No Man's Sky 'maybe isn’t the game you imagined,' says Hello Games founder | PC Gamer


----------



## ffsear (Aug 8, 2016)

download complete,   but can't play for 1d 3 hours 28mins.	So midnight tomorrow.


----------



## redchris (Aug 9, 2016)

Too exciting. It's almost upon us! I'm staying away from all reviews and streams. Let the exploration begin.


----------



## redchris (Aug 9, 2016)

So what's everyone going to do? Are you going to be conquerors of planets or a lord amongst one?! I still don't know what I'm going to do. Knowing me, I'll probably never get off the first planet I find.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 9, 2016)

IGN were streaming last night - lot of "haterz" on the comments, but to me it looked exactly as promised - fun exploration, and base building in time.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 9, 2016)

redchris said:


> So what's everyone going to do? Are you going to be conquerors of planets or a lord amongst one?! I still don't know what I'm going to do. Knowing me, I'll probably never get off the first planet I find.



_Zetetic Elench _style I guess.


----------



## moon (Aug 9, 2016)

The underwater scenes are amazing, like a nature film  I'm looking forward to the botany and zoology.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2016)

first impressions by a reviewer i follow


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2016)

D'wards said:


> IGN were streaming last night - lot of "haterz" on the comments, but to me it looked exactly as promised - fun exploration, and base building in time.



A universal truth but one that applies especially to all things gaming related: never read the comments.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2016)

I forget if it's been mentioned before, but some people might get a kick out of it: there's an official No Man's Sky Archeological Survey that has been set up. Archaeogaming


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> first impressions by a reviewer i follow




Back in the day, I used to hate Jim with a passion. I misunderstood his shtick. I very like him now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Back in the day, I used to hate Jim with a passion. I misunderstood his shtick. I very like him now.



I really didn't like him at first either.  Now a big fan. Particularly the podquisition.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Back in the day, I used to hate Jim with a passion. I misunderstood his shtick. I very like him now.


He also had a bit of a road-to-damascus moment, discovered feminism, privilege etc. and pissed off a lot of his old audience, right at the height of gamergate. There's a blog post of his somehwere...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2016)

There is an intresting  discustion to be had onj this   but   it might derail this thread.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 9, 2016)

The PC pre-order version (with the upgraded spaceship) is on ebay for £13 less than it costs at Steam. All you get is a download code - no box or CDs. And you have to give the seller your Steam ID and password.  No Man's Sky - Global Activation [Steam] [PC] [UK/EU/US/AU/Global]


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2016)

Steam Id and password?!? 

Um......


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2016)

Fucking hell


----------



## ffsear (Aug 9, 2016)

Come on!!!!!!


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 9, 2016)

The hype is still building...reviews in the Guardian, Independent and Metro No Man's Sky: Eight tips to get you started Our thoughts on the first few hours of No Man’s Sky One day with No Man’s Sky – review in progress


----------



## snadge (Aug 9, 2016)

lol


----------



## ffsear (Aug 9, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> The hype is still building...reviews in the Guardian, Independent and Metro No Man's Sky: Eight tips to get you started Our thoughts on the first few hours of No Man’s Sky One day with No Man’s Sky – review in progress



lol,  i think the media are a bit scared of this game.  can't find anyone who's officially rated it yet.


----------



## moon (Aug 9, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Come on!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 90536


But will we need to also download the patch? 
What is on your other screen?


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2016)

My girlfriend has released her first video on the game:


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 9, 2016)

Good stuff. But...does she think I should buy the toy spaceship??? No Man's Sky "Explorer's Edition" (PC)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 9, 2016)

Is there enough of a game in it to keep you interested?


----------



## moon (Aug 9, 2016)

I just want a pink starter spaceship, RadBrad has one and I've no idea how he got it


----------



## moon (Aug 10, 2016)

Spent 2 hrs in the game, was attacked by crab things and a hostile plant  managed to fix my pink spaceship and go to another planet, am too scared to get out though, the atmosphere is toxic and I've run out of inventory space so have just been watching the world go by indoors.
Now time to zzzzzz, tomorrow I need to find a trading place so I can sell stuff and free up some space.


----------



## cypher79 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hope they do a VR version of this game...


----------



## BigTom (Aug 10, 2016)

Is anyone playing this with mouse and keyboard? is it playable or would I need a joystick type thing?


----------



## moon (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## steveo87 (Aug 10, 2016)

cypher79 said:


> Hope they do a VR version of this game...


They are...


ITS NOT HERE YET!


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 10, 2016)

Ohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboy ...

My lovely wife just texted me to say she has picked my copy up from Game (I wanted their pre-order boni) and said "The guys in the shop were stood around a flatscreen looking at NMS, applauding" when she got there


----------



## moon (Aug 10, 2016)

It's very good, and very different, this morning I spent some time cruising over a planet in a new and much better spaceship, looking at the lush vegetation and landing at various interesting spots 
You are very aware of how difficult it is to survive on new territory especially if you are poorly equipt, and  don't think you can just stomp around taking a planets resources, as there will be consequences...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm busying myself with work and modding until Friday...

Really looking forward to getting stuck in.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Back in the day, I used to hate Jim with a passion. I misunderstood his shtick. I very like him now.


He just posted his review but the traffic has crashed the site.

http://www.thejimquisition.com/no-mans-sky-review/

now sorta working.  It's not very positive.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 10, 2016)

Now I'm concerned, Amazon said it was delivered at 1023 this morning...


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2016)

my 6 year old has been excitedly texting me to say it is at home.


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2016)

Reviewers seem to be saying that it gets repetitive reasonably quickly.  Which is a shame, but let's see.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh well played...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 10, 2016)

Just fucking look at this:






isitfridayyet.jpg


----------



## moon (Aug 10, 2016)

tommers said:


> Reviewers seem to be saying that it gets repetitive reasonably quickly.  Which is a shame, but let's see.


It's the ideal game for playing whilst chatting to friends in ps4 voice party chat  I can happily spend hrs chatting to people whilst collecting things and exploring.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 10, 2016)

Looks like Destiny, only even more boring.  Looks like people are lowering their expectations quickly...


----------



## Tankus (Aug 10, 2016)

Just not feeling it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 10, 2016)

It seems opinion is very much divided (as it is with every game that is released).

This comment reaffirms my excitement for the game:



> In the time I’ve spent with No Man’s Sky, I have discovered 20+ alien words, have reached “Partner” status with an alien race, have discovered three Monoliths, have gained an Atlas Pass, have gone through six weapons, and have purchased a new starship. I have crafted warp cells, suit upgrades, mining upgrades, and grenades that let me excavate terrain. I have been in battles with starships that I’ve barely escaped, forcing me to land on the nearest planet in the hopes that I could find materials to repair my shields and refuel my pulse drive. I have discovered minerals and fauna, bipeds, and quadrupeds. I’ve had to fight plants. I’ve carved into large formations of gold and nickel to survive toxic weatherstorms. I’ve made an underwater expedition, despite radioactivity, to find ancient ruins—I discovered these ruins by breaking into a space station and using both my wits and translated alien text to solve a puzzle. I’ve hijacked countless systems to help me find colonial outposts on planets beaming with life and lush fauna. I’ve disabled countless security systems just to get upgrade plans. I’ve become a merchant, selling unearthed treasures at space stations, playing the intergalactic stock market, and have sold the alien relics that I’ve discovered.
> 
> So yes, maybe you do have to make your own fun in this game; there’s barely a story, and the driving force of what’s at the center of the universe isn’t very compelling. But I’m having a damn good time playing the game how I want to play it and living out my childhood fantasies of being a space pirate who travels to different planets and encounters alien life—my fantasy of being Han Solo, essentially. Not only did the game live up to the expectations I had, but based on the 12-15 hours I’ve already put into it in only two days, it’s exceeded them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 10, 2016)

> No Man’s Sky’s loneliness is where this title is likely to divide players. For me, it’s a welcome reprieve from the frenzy and chaos of multiplayer shooters, including yes, even the vaunted Overwatch. And even though it’s a wildly different type of game in almost every way, No Man’s Sky is a kind of anti-Pokémon Go, providing a way for a solitary player to focus inward and satiate their curiosity without any kind of social pressure or acknowledgement that they’re playing a game. If Pokémon Go encourages players to ‘get out and play,’ No Man’s Sky encourages players to ‘retreat within and contemplate.’



This all just reinforces what I expected and wanted tbh


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 10, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> He just posted his review but the traffic has crashed the site.
> 
> http://www.thejimquisition.com/no-mans-sky-review/
> 
> now sorta working.  It's not very positive.


Less traffic caused by everyone wanting to read it, more DDOS. Allegedly. I can believe it because gamers.

Google cache is here anyway: No Man’s Sky Review – Falling Skies – The Jimquisition


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2016)

yeah... gamers...

sigh


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2016)

It's very laid back. Which I like. 

It reminds me a lot of "out there",  which was really good as well. It's quite an odd thing for a really really hyped game. 

I like it a lot at the moment but it's not going to be for everybody.


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh and I couldn't figure out how to follow  the thing at the start.  Figured it out by the time I was on my second world and now can't find it again.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 10, 2016)

Ah, shit, that's my real life fucked then.

"I'll just play for half an hour" I said. 

Having to MAKE myself go to bed because I are a grownup and shit at not enough sleep.

And no, this won't be the game for everyone, but it's the game for me.


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2016)

I found a dumpy little two legged thing and I called it Boris. If I could figure out how to put screenshots from a PS4 on here then I'd show you. 

He's well cute.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2016)

I've seen so many streams now with people who can't figure out how to switch back from their boltcaster, and they get more and more frustrated. The Eurogamer dude disassembled his boltcaster and gave up. What a thing to forget to put a tool tip in for.

It's a bit like "press x to pay respects" but they never tell you it's x so you stand at the side of the grave in the rain for days until eventually you lose your mind and jump in there with the casket and start eating dirt.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 11, 2016)

Due to Amazon being absolute fucking wankers, my No Man's Sky (ORDERED IN FUCKING MARCH) still hasn't arrived. 
I have resorted to playing Rebel Galaxy, a good game (good game), however I'm now just flying off the edge of the map, because somehow it's lost its magic...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2016)

This game presses all my nerd buttons. For various reasons.

Already dreaming of writing "From The Stanley Parable to No Man's Sky: Game Systems, Creation, and You."



Fucking nerd.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 11, 2016)

Until I get the game, can we all agree just to say, "Nah it's fucking shit mate"?

It's like being invited to the party in the flat upstairs but you can't find your key to unlock the front door...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2016)

As always seems to happen with releases for games I've been eagerly anticipating, I have some work atm after what seems like centuries of work-drought. So I'm coping with my excruciating wait til Friday by furiously trying to get all the work finished. I should be able to do it, but only if I stop watching NMS streams and reading stuff about it


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 11, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> Due to Amazon being absolute fucking wankers, my No Man's Sky (ORDERED IN FUCKING MARCH) still hasn't arrived. ...



I wouldn't worry about it mate, it's fucking shit.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't want to go to work. I want to carry on exploring. Being an Explorer is much more fun. I can has exploring?


----------



## moon (Aug 11, 2016)

tommers said:


> I found a dumpy little two legged thing and I called it Boris. If I could figure out how to put screenshots from a PS4 on here then I'd show you.
> 
> He's well cute.


I either post them to Facebook (privately) via the share button then download them, or send them to someone in psn messaging which I also have on my phone and download them from there.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 11, 2016)

I've got a week off commencing 22nd august, im trying to work out if I can afford to build a new pc then just for this , or just get a ps4 in the meanwhile ( £215 from CEX second hand ) just to be able to play it and waste my week off.


----------



## moon (Aug 11, 2016)

Ps4...


----------



## moon (Aug 11, 2016)

I've been spending a huge amount of time on my first planet mining and discovering things, there is much to be found there  I got an extra slot for my exosuit, some new technology for underwater survival, fed some animals and helped ease the pain of an alien by touching his hand


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2016)

My son has been playing this morning (I'm working  ). He's very excited.


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 11, 2016)

Just ordered on steam but doesn't unlock until tomorrow.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 11, 2016)

Played for 2 and a half hours.  Loved it.   Mining and trading mostly.   I don't venture too far from my ship.

What this game needs is a reference card.  SO you know what all the icons are that appear when you do a scan,  I know what i need but keep forgetting what they look like.

Hows everyone nameing  things?

I'm naming all my planets the same.  My user name with a number after it.
All star systems the same,  My username with Alpha, Beta, Gamma, and so on after..
All Animal creatures with footballers surnames. (starting with Crystal Palace players)
All Plants with the surnames with Teachers/People from my school)


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2016)

I haven't named anything apart from Boris.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 11, 2016)

Can't wait to get stuck in, EVERYONE I know playing this is loving it!


.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 11, 2016)

So... I've completed Rebel Galaxy....


----------



## Cid (Aug 11, 2016)

Would like to know what controller support is like on the PC. I've got decent keyboard+mouse, 360 controller and decent HOTAS. I don't particularly want to add to that collection (quite apart from the fact the last time I used a PS controller was with the PS2). I also hate controllers for FPS type games. Suppose I'll see how K+M works, but that's generally not a good setup for flight. Hmph.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 11, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> So... I've completed Rebel Galaxy....



Was it good? Cos NMS is fucking shit mate.


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 11, 2016)

Cid said:


> Would like to know what controller support is like on the PC. I've got decent keyboard+mouse, 360 controller and decent HOTAS. I don't particularly want to add to that collection (quite apart from the fact the last time I used a PS controller was with the PS2). I also hate controllers for FPS type games. Suppose I'll see how K+M works, but that's generally not a good setup for flight. Hmph.



I'm hoping it will work with my HOTAS, I can have that and my k+M set up together so that will be ideal.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 11, 2016)

fucthest8 said:


> Was it good? Cos NMS is fucking shit mate.


It's meh, not terrible but not bad.
But thank you.


E2a Amazon informed me I saved £3 by pre-ordering through them. They are mocking me! I can see their regional distribution centre from my flat, too. I've half a mind to go down there and pick it up myself...


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2016)

found the biggest lump of aluminium you ever did see.

320k and counting


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 11, 2016)

I just pre-ordered it on PC thinking that tomorrow 'working from home' may be more of a case of 'working from space' only to find out release time isn't until 5pm and steam isn't allowing pre-loading...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2016)

When does it unlock on Steam?

Not that I'm counting down or anything.

*fidgets anxiously*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 11, 2016)

i read somewhere it may not be until about 8pm tomorrow eve , even in the uk


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2016)

FUCK OFF!

That is unacceptable!

*rages*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm going to be at a meeting at 7pm. raolejhfsojgnhf;isrujgnh;sidujnhg;skdjgn


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 11, 2016)

il try and find the link when i get off my work network, tis all about coding it right up until the last minute


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2016)

it went down so far I dropped out of the bottom of the world into invisible water and now I can't get back.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 11, 2016)

Going to wait and see how well this is optimised for PC. Not really interested, but the boy is.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 11, 2016)

Where’s No Man’s Sky on PC? Well, they’re still working on it, “to get all the extra options and stuff we want”


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 11, 2016)

My mate's OH bought it for him.

He's now texting me full updates on his progress....


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2016)

The whole planet is full of them.... I'm so rich


----------



## moon (Aug 11, 2016)

tommers said:


> The whole planet is full of them.... I'm so rich


Where where where. Lol my starter planet is full of gold 

I've travelled a bit and came across a swirling mass of something, I scanned it and the result showed 1 animal species but it was so hard to distinguish that I ended up blowing it up and the mass separated into 3 types of creature that had formed a colony.
It freaked me out a bit.. Lol


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2016)

Steam has updated, now saying 23 hours until it unlocks.

So it unlocks exactly as I'm sitting down in my CLP meeting to nominate Jeremy Corbyn. 

Reconsidering my commitment to party democracy atm.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2016)

iam8bit are saying that the pre-order ship upgrade has been removed from the Explorer's Edition:
"now that the game has launched, the Omega Horizon ship is no longer available". Twats. No Man's Sky "Explorer's Edition" (PC)


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 11, 2016)

It's here.

Ill stop moaning now...

...unless it's shit...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> iam8bit are saying that the pre-order ship upgrade has been removed from the Explorer's Edition:
> "now that the game has launched, the Omega Horizon ship is no longer available". Twats. No Man's Sky "Explorer's Edition" (PC)



Well it's not a preorder incentive if the game's out, is it?


----------



## moon (Aug 11, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> It's here.
> 
> Ill stop moaning now...
> 
> ...unless it's shit...


It's not, just very different, almost like ambient gaming, although you do feel close to death a majority of the time due to toxic environments, aggressive creatures and plants!, space pirates and the sentries.
You NEVER have enough inventory space so have to make dangerous trips to trading posts, you can fall down a hole and struggle to get out, underwater exploring is oxygen dependent and even exploring space is tricky if your boosters get blocked!


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well it's not a preorder incentive if the game's out, is it?


But the PC version isn't out


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 11, 2016)

# of people seen playing this at work: 1
# of conversations heard discussing it: a few million, but then I sit just across from IT so it's not that weird.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 11, 2016)

Spoiler: spoiler, duh



There's a Death-star.


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2016)

Ambient gaming is probably the best description I've heard so far. 

Love it. It's really nice to play. 

It really does remind me of "out there"


----------



## redchris (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello games must be full of stoners.

I got attacked by this crab like creature and after I'd killed it wanted to name it a shitclaw but was prevented from doing so by the profanity filter!


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 12, 2016)

Just finished a 14 hour session  Two questions....

Can you get an atlas pass if you said no to the atlas guide at the start?

When you buy a new spaceship what happens to your old one? Can you sell it? Its still sitting beside my new one in the space station.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

On the second question: the alien you bought your new one off now has your old one. It will eventually fly off in it. You essentially made a trade, and made up the difference with units.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been watching a stream of this. A woman started playing a day or two ago, and she seemed quite bored to begin with, for her first couple of planets or so. She was also really fucking awful at it. It's been lovely watching her play though because now she's so absolutely engrossed in it. Seeing the evolution of how she feels about it has been fascinating.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

And on your first question: No Man’s Sky: How to get and use Atlas Stones to create an Atlas Pass


----------



## tommers (Aug 12, 2016)

Not sure you trade the ship. I went up a couple of levels and looked back at something with less storage (which seems to be the only difference apart from equipment?) and it would still have cost me cash. 

It's also referred to as "abandoned ship" once you move on. 

Might be wrong, I'm sure others have researched that by now.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 12, 2016)

tommers said:


> Not sure you trade the ship. I went up a couple of levels and looked back at something with less storage (which seems to be the only difference apart from equipment?) and it would still have cost me cash.
> 
> It's also referred to as "abandoned ship" once you move on.
> 
> Might be wrong, I'm sure others have researched that by now.



Agreed, managed to buy a new ship (that looks like a cross between a tie-fighter and a mosquito) and the old starter one was left abandoned. The guy I bought the tie-squito off didn't seem to want anything to do with the old ship, he got his money so why would it be his problem.


----------



## tommers (Aug 12, 2016)

It occurred to me last night that the ships are also procedurally generated.


----------



## moon (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes I came across a spaceship last night that had a wing on one side and a claw like mechanism on the other..
I really need a cargo ship, I just don't want to give up my free ship that came as bonus content so it's good to know they are marked as abandoned when you trade them, and that the large ships fly just as well as the smaller ones.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been watching a stream -- I've probably watched the same person play about 7 hours now  I can see how easy it would be to get absolutely sucked in. She had several boring, rocky planets after another and was quite annoyed. But I kept shouting "BUT LOOK AT THE SKY, LOOK AT THE SUNSET, OMG" but sadly she couldn't hear me, it being the internet and a pre-recorded stream and all 

Eventually she found her nirvana -- a beautifully grassy planet with so much life. It was gorgeous. But she left almost immediately because she'd set herself the task of getting an Atlas pass for the stream.

It was great -- she'd be all "right, we need 20 zinc, and a few more heridium, let's find those" and 40 minutes later she'd be like, "right, we need 20 zinc and a few heridium, let's find those" because she'd got distracted by this or that feature on the landscape 

I really can't wait.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 12, 2016)

Tonight, after some administrative matters (how to take screenshots as pngs, an Atlas Pass, cultivating the habit of scanning and saving everything) I intend to put a lot more effort into following creatures about and seeing how they live and whether their behavior is procedurally generated or not. I hope so, it's surprising how easy it is to not do all those things I looked forward to doing before I had the game. Let's Attenborough the fuck out of this thing basically.

Saved last night on this beautiful world of blue-grassed meadows and red strippy trees and plants that I'm looking forward to really focusing on, apparently you can follow question-mark after question mark... don't recall if I (or rather "we" as I'm playing this with my partner, she's ended up being in charge of logistics and me in charge of shooting things and gorping at aliens) chose to be guided by the Atlas or not.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 12, 2016)

According to NMS support, pre-loads of the PC version are unavailable. Support If you buy the game before the launch, as I've just done, all you can do at the 6pm UK launch time is commence downloading. What are the chances of this working the way it's supposed to?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

It will most assuredly cause download server overloads. It always does. But it's not the end of the world. Once the initial scramble is over, the game will still be there to play. 99.99999999% of the star systems will still be there to discover for the first time. As excited as we all are to play it, it's not the be all and end all if we don't play it bang on 6pm. The world will keep turning.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

Info on the PC version: No Man’s Sky’s PC version looks spectacular in 4K

Everything is remappable. FOV sliders. Lots of graphics options. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm playing with a k & m, so I suppose I should make some little keyboard stickers? This sort of thing is a first for me - I've never been a gamer. But I've wanted this game since the demos started getting attention. So I bought my first gaming PC over a year ago and have been waiting and waiting - hard to believe that the game is actually almost here...


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 12, 2016)

Here we go, downloading at 12.5 Mbps


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

sgjoshgfiuesiugiuhgpiuh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2016)

Have fun '


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I'm playing with a k & m, so I suppose I should make some little keyboard stickers? This sort of thing is a first for me - I've never been a gamer. But I've wanted this game since the demos started getting attention. So I bought my first gaming PC over a year ago and have been waiting and waiting - hard to believe that the game is actually almost here...



You'll develop muscle memory after just a short time of playing. You'll hit the wrong key a few times and swear a bit, but it'll become second nature after a while. Loads of games use different keys for different things, so if you get used to using spacebar to jump in one game then switch to another game that uses space to sprint you bunnyhop all over the fucking place for the first couple of hours because you're so used to using it for jumping. 

Don't worry, you'll be fine.

Enjoy!


----------



## sptme (Aug 12, 2016)

Downloaded game. pressed play and it just doesn't launch is it broke or is it me missing something?


----------



## Cid (Aug 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> View attachment 90767
> 
> sgjoshgfiuesiugiuhgpiuh!!!!!!!!!!!



Bastards with your fast broadband. I live in the middle of fucking Sheffield and I can only get 880 kb/s.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2016)

Fuck me I LOVE this game!! Played nearly 6 hours straight last night, and just loving it all! So much awesome.[emoji41]


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

Starting planet success:












It doesn't seem to be able to connect to the servers at the moment. Keyboard controls seem fine. I might switch to gamepad eventually, idk. You can turn the HUD off entirely in the graphics, which is nice for screenshots but shit for everything else. The toggle doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 12, 2016)

It's downloaded. It's installed. And now I have to drive to Bristol


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

Crispy said:


> It's downloaded. It's installed. And now I have to drive to Bristol



I should be in a Corbyn nomination meeting and am not at all pleased that the NEC's appeal was allowed today. Nope. Not at all. Not me.

(I'm an awful person.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2016)

I spent an hour just walking in a direction because I could. And it wasn't boring at all. I can't think of any game I've played that could do that...!


.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 12, 2016)

Well this is pretty fucking tedious. I've died twice and the PC froze. No idea what the controls are and I don't get much time to find out because of toxic atmosphere and drones attacking just because I'm mining iron FFS.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

Controls are listed in the menu. Spend a few moments going through them.

It's quite normal to fuck up a lot when you're still learning the controls. This game does not hold your hand at all. If you want any tips about anything in particular just ask.

It's usual to get frustrated with a game in the first couple of hours while you learn how it all works. This will be no exception. It throws you in at the deep end.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 12, 2016)

How much time is everyone spending on mining? I am on a planet I dont want to leave, it is basically an asteroid with unlimited high value resources. No water or animals , vegetation only in caves, perfect weather and temperature conditions, unlimited gold, aluminium, plutonium and a few even rarer high value items found in abundance and with low security, well except for the advanced attack sentinel on legs who only engage if you steal pearls worth 35k each. Couple that with the trade orientated friendly aliens and its astounding beauty and ambience and its a miners paradise.

Need to go exploring now, but will definitely be worth revisiting if in need of a couple of million smackeroonies again.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 12, 2016)

I also spent the first 20 hours of play unaware there was a sprint button.


----------



## moon (Aug 12, 2016)

apparently there is a glitch where if you sprint and press the mellee weapon button you can run super fast, I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## poului (Aug 12, 2016)

Are the keyboard and mouse controls an improvement on the truly shocking control scheme for Elite?


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 12, 2016)

Keep your impressions coming folks. I may finally pay FULL PRICE for a game...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 12, 2016)

apparently the PC version has a whole bunch of issues performance wise.


----------



## poului (Aug 12, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> apparently the PC version has a whole bunch of issues performance wise.



How totally unsurprising.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 12, 2016)

downloaded it at 6. by 9pm I'd died once and accidentally gone from full screen and couldn't get it back, so terminated it and lost my "progress" which meant that the animals didn't hate me like they had before. can only assume i shot one by accident. got a fully functional ship and flying around looking for somewhere to sell the gold i've accumulated.

Gonna have to look for the run button


----------



## moon (Aug 12, 2016)

Can I just say one thing Emeril


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 12, 2016)

poului said:


> Are the keyboard and mouse controls an improvement on the truly shocking control scheme for Elite?



Elite controls totally make sense if you're into Emacs or Vi


----------



## Cid (Aug 12, 2016)

poului said:


> Are the keyboard and mouse controls an improvement on the truly shocking control scheme for Elite?



On planet they're basic FPS and therefore good... Off/general flight is manageable if a little annoying (probably fine with tweaking). It's designed for controllers whereas elite is ideally played with a full-on HOTAS set-up. Yet to engage in ship-to-ship combat and, given that it's supposed to be crap anyway, have no desire to.


----------



## moon (Aug 12, 2016)

I've just realised you can scan rocks and mineral deposits for geological surveying


----------



## poului (Aug 12, 2016)

Cid said:


> On planet they're basic FPS and therefore good... Off/general flight is manageable if a little annoying (probably fine with tweaking). It's designed for controllers whereas elite is ideally played with a full-on HOTAS set-up. Yet to engage in ship-to-ship combat and, given that it's supposed to be crap anyway, have no desire to.



Does it have the two flight modes to switch the mouse on and off from operating yaw like Elite did? That was just too much for me on the PC.


----------



## Cid (Aug 12, 2016)

poului said:


> Does it have the two flight modes to switch the mouse on and off from operating yaw like Elite did? That was just too much for me on the PC.



Nope... In that it doesn't actually have yaw. Just roll/pitch I think. Mouse is a sort of combination thing, not great but ok if you get used to correcting roll angle with A/D (W/S are just throttle/brake). I don't know whether space combat becomes important later in the game... For now I'm happy just mucking about on planets and sometimes travelling between them. If it that changes I'll set up the HOTAS I got for Elite.


----------



## tommers (Aug 12, 2016)

It's not really a space combat game.  That's just one thing you can do if you want.   You can get cargo off people but sentinels get called in pretty sharpish. 

The phase beam seems better,  target doesn't have to be in your sights.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2016)

Good


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## tommers (Aug 12, 2016)

This game is too relaxed for all that nonsense.  It's not as uptight as Elite or whatever FPS you're playing. Explore,  see new stuff. Chill out. 

Smoke a doobie.


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

If you play with the animals and feed them then interesting discoveries can be made  I spent ages playing with a baby animal and it kept showing me spots where I could find 'things' I'm not telling you what though..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> apparently the PC version has a whole bunch of issues performance wise.



I've had a bit of lag here and there, but for the most part it's fine. I've been playing in 1440p with everything on maximum (except AA, which I installed ReShade for so I could use SMAA instead) and I've seen no real problems. It's having intermittent issues keeping connected to the servers, but you can continue playing without them anyway.

I expect they'll continue to push improvements to performance as time goes on. PC was never their primary platform, so there are going to be hiccups.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

I got some Murrine and some Calium from a cute little thing. I named its species Finius Stompy. I think it liked me.

On the same planet, we have the dastardly Krabby, which is hell bent on stalking me at every opportunity. And the Hoppleflump, which will only attack if you get too close.

I'm only on my second planet, and I hadn't done all I wanted on the first but I followed the beacon. I lucked out -- both planets are great.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

There is a Korvax called Erin who is flying around in a gorgeous ship I want to buy. I've seen it twice now. It's just over 1mil so I have to save up, but I'm not leaving until I have it. I have 350k, and it's easy enough to make money, so I should be able to do it. It has 22 inventory slots. 

I got a new multi tool pretty quickly, which already had grenades installed and loads of mining upgrades. Grenades are AMAZING.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

Erin's ship is camo green and bright pink


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

*ahem*

So pushing the game at maximum settings in 4K can cause a bsod.

>_>
<_<


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm still in the same system. On the same two planets. I can't bear to leave. They're both pretty, and they both have interesting stuff on them.

But, there's like an entire galaxy of interesting things out there.

But there's so much right here.

Gawd.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

This is the measure of how engrossing an experience it is:

I'm arachnophobic. About 1.5 hours ago a spider crawled up the wall behind my monitor. I forgot all about it because pretty planets. I don't know where it's gone. And I'm marginally okay with that. Because pretty planets.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is the measure of how engrossing an experience it is:
> 
> I'm arachnophobic. About 1.5 hours ago a spider crawled up the wall behind my monitor. I forgot all about it because pretty planets. I don't know where it's gone. And I'm marginally okay with that. Because pretty planets.



Occasionally i get a large spider in my bed.

This is not ok.

I do not hate spiders. They are kinda cool and do a good job on keeping other insect populations under control.

That being said   my bed  is my space.   It's implicitly invite only.  after a few encounter  i am now a little paranoid about it.



What makes it worse  was the first time it happen  was when a large spider ran across my chest as i lay in bed.  to make things worse i was masturbating at the time.  talk about conflicting emotions.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2016)

I now need to decide to either try to relax  or  develop  very specific fetishes.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 13, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Occasionally i get a large spider in my bed.
> 
> This is not ok.
> 
> ...



Oh god 

My arachnophobia started in a similar way. No masturbating though. You win at the internet this week 

By the way, I'm much better with spiders since living in Australia a bit. Rather left me thinking "That's not a spider ..." 

Anyway. Back to the game. It's brilliant. I've got my hyperdrive but don't want to leave until I've fully explored this system. So never, then. 

There's a good chance that I'm literally going to die playing this game


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is the measure of how engrossing an experience it is:
> 
> I'm arachnophobic. About 1.5 hours ago a spider crawled up the wall behind my monitor. I forgot all about it because pretty planets. I don't know where it's gone. And I'm marginally okay with that. Because pretty planets.


You didn't try to scan it?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 13, 2016)

Glad I didn't get this on Steam now. Think I'll wait for a patch or two.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

moon said:


> Can I just say one thing Emeril



Plutonium.


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

Emeril is worth nearly 300 per unit in my star system, I nearly have enough money to buy a 3 million cargo ship with over 30 slots


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm also really hoping they bring in a tech upgrade that allows you to scan the cargo of other ships 
Someone on Twitch was trying to break into the trading unit last night, apparently it may be possible.. Lol


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 13, 2016)

I answered my previous Atlas pass question. I followed a spacial anomaly to find a space station where the friendly aliens (who spoke perfect english) gave me an atlas card blueprint.

Now lets see whats behind door number one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

Grenades are great for breaking down the doors of manufacturing plants. You can usually get in before the sentinels strip away too much of your shield.

Grenades are just awesome period. I got lost in a cave yesterday and blasted my way out.

I'm a fucking monster. Imagine if some alien turned up here and started doing that?


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

My PS4 has crapped-out.

I guess I was No Man's Skying too hard.

I am so very sad.

Seriously thinking about rejoining the PC Master Race, but I really liked the idea of a kind of NMS Appliance, rather than all that pricey tech-lego with visiting computer fairs and fiddling around with cases and mainboards. Hopefully there'll be a quick turn-around on Sony sending me a replacement NoMansSky Machine and I can get straight back into it.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Grenades are great for breaking down the doors of manufacturing plants. You can usually get in before the sentinels strip away too much of your shield.
> 
> Grenades are just awesome period. I got lost in a cave yesterday and blasted my way out.
> 
> I'm a fucking monster. Imagine if some alien turned up here and started doing that?



I was thinking this yesterday, imagine a starship lands down the road one day, and out comes a curious looking being who immediately starts scanning things, and then occasionally destroying them with some sort of ray (Destroy! Destroy!) and chasing around some of the local wildlife in an apparent attempt to force feed them Hiridium or something. A bit rude really.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

tommers said:


> This game is too relaxed for all that nonsense.  It's not as uptight as Elite or whatever FPS you're playing. Explore,  see new stuff. Chill out.
> 
> Smoke a doobie.



Glassware my friend, glassware.

I spent several hours on just one planet yesterday before The Great Disaster, you really get a lot more out of the worlds when you walk around a lot rather than jumping in the starship, even a ten minute trek turns up some lovely surprises. Also I've found flying over planet surface pretty much as slowly as you possibly can is not only a really pleasant way to go- you spot more too. And definitely follow the question marks etc. And Plutonium, it fucking rocks... you can power everything with it yet it's pretty abundant and you can always usefully clear up a slot by using it up to recharge something. Just a few notes.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

moon said:


> Emeril is worth nearly 300 per unit in my star system, I nearly have enough money to buy a 3 million cargo ship with over 30 slots



Ah, you meant in terms of trade, of course... Emeril's one of the trade goods init, good to know.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

I haven't worked out yet if icons significantly change once you've visited them. I keep going back to the same places, which does become a bit annoying sometimes. I'd love if they eventually introduced some kind of local journal tracking thing, where you can build up your own map of a planet as you explore it and tag things you've found and refer back to it so you can visit points of interest you particularly enjoyed, or know to not go back to ones you've no need to visit again.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I haven't worked out yet if icons significantly change once you've visited them. I keep going back to the same places, which does become a bit annoying sometimes. I'd love if they eventually introduced some kind of local journal tracking thing, where you can build up your own map of a planet as you explore it and tag things you've found and refer back to it so you can visit points of interest you particularly enjoyed, or know to not go back to ones you've no need to visit again.



And spotting big shiny golden lumps off in the distance that it turns out on closer inspection you've already mined.


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Glassware my friend, glassware.
> 
> I spent several hours on just one planet yesterday before The Great Disaster, you really get a lot more out of the worlds when you walk around a lot rather than jumping in the starship, even a ten minute trek turns up some lovely surprises. Also I've found flying over planet surface pretty much as slowly as you possibly can is not only a really pleasant way to go- you spot more too. And definitely follow the question marks etc. And Plutonium, it fucking rocks... you can power everything with it yet it's pretty abundant and you can always usefully clear up a slot by using it up to recharge something. Just a few notes.


What happened to your PS4?
I can't rapidly farm plutonium on my current planet as the sentinels keep wandering over, looking at the spot where a plutonium outcrop once stood then they look at me accusingly and scan my mining tool..
I just look back at them innocently until they go away and then get right back to it...


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I haven't worked out yet if icons significantly change once you've visited them. I keep going back to the same places, which does become a bit annoying sometimes. I'd love if they eventually introduced some kind of local journal tracking thing, where you can build up your own map of a planet as you explore it and tag things you've found and refer back to it so you can visit points of interest you particularly enjoyed, or know to not go back to ones you've no need to visit again.


I'm not sure what they are but thin white lines have started appearing over my planet, like some kind of mapping overlay, will investigate them a bit more at some point.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

moon said:


> What happened to your PS4?
> I can't rapidly farm plutonium on my current planet as the sentinels keep wandering over, looking at the spot where a plutonium outcrop once stood then they look at me accusingly and scan my mining tool..
> I just look back at them innocently until they go away and then get right back to it...



Something called the "No Signal" error, it turns on, whines a bit, the light-stripe goes from blue to white... then nothing happens and the screen remains blank except for the projectors "No Signal" message. Connections, power-cycles... all to no avail. Now I'm sat here wasting valuable exploration time stuck on this starter planet I've already explored sufficiently enough with nothing to do except go outside and talk to the native wildlife.

As for Sentinels... "wot, I weren't doin nuthin, I know my rights, fuck off" is what I generally like to mutter to myself when they come over to give that hard-eyed stare of theirs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm renaming animals, but not flora because god that would get tedious after a while. I'm renaming systems, but so far in this first one I haven't renamed any planets. That will change when I get to my second system, and I will name them in accordance to some super interesting system I come up with, which will probably be SystemName-PlanetDesignation.

This is my first planet, above. On my second one I met the evil Krabby, and the adorable Finius Stompy, who poops minerals for me on command (or rather, on a full stomach). 

I discovered that the stuff I thought was heridium on the second planet is actually nickel, and the stuff I thought was random floaty rocks on the first planet is in fact copper!


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Something called the "No Signal" error, it turns on, whines a bit, the light-stripe goes from blue to white... then nothing happens and the screen remains blank except for the projectors "No Signal" message. Connections, power-cycles... all to no avail. Now I'm sat here wasting valuable exploration time stuck on this starter planet I've already explored sufficiently enough with nothing to do except go outside and talk to the native wildlife.
> 
> As for Sentinels... "wot, I weren't doin nuthin, I know my rights, fuck off" is what I generally like to mutter to myself when they come over to give that hard-eyed stare of theirs.


You connected it to a new projector? Maybe the port is blown? Try connecting it to a TV but if the projector has damaged the internals I guess it's screwed.
Don't tell Sony that you connected it to a new projector..


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

moon said:


> You connected it to a new projector? Maybe the port is blown? Try connecting it to a TV but if the projector has damaged the internals I guess it's screwed.
> Don't tell Sony that you connected it to a new projector..



Shouldn't be a problem, worked well enough in the last couple of days, HDMI anyway. I'm much more busy not telling Sony it fell off the table a bit three days ago.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm renaming animals, but not flora because god that would get tedious after a while. I'm renaming systems, but so far in this first one I haven't renamed any planets. That will change when I get to my second system, and I will name them in accordance to some super interesting system I come up with, which will probably be SystemName-PlanetDesignation.
> 
> This is my first planet, above. On my second one I met the evil Krabby, and the adorable Finius Stompy, who poops minerals for me on command (or rather, on a full stomach).
> 
> I discovered that the stuff I thought was heridium on the second planet is actually nickel, and the stuff I thought was random floaty rocks on the first planet is in fact copper!



Hoppalong

I've only named one critter so far, I called it "Cave Pig".


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 13, 2016)

How do you save? Or do you have to let the game do it automatically? When I resumed playing today I was put back an hour - i.e. my last hour of play from last night had been lost. I also lost lots of new discoveries.

My first planet was a nightmare. Toxic rain and a useless tool which couldn't mine the thing I needed to fix my ship. I couldn't see how I was ever going to fix the ship and go anywhere so I just started fighting sentinels in the hope that something would happen. (I died a few times but I've killed 39 now, sometimes you get really useful things from their wreckage. My tool is much beefier now, so hopefully no sentinels will be able to kill me in future.) After aaaages I found a trading post thingy and twigged how important buying and selling is.

Btw, when you meet your first Gek, pat it on the head - it will love it and give you a special endorsement for future Gek encounters.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 13, 2016)

It should save every time you exit your ship or at last check point you interact with.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 13, 2016)

Can you set a waypoint or see a map for places already discovered on a planet?


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

Also, the point-of-interest question-marks often lead to those transmitter things that enable you to save.


----------



## Cid (Aug 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Grenades are great for breaking down the doors of manufacturing plants. You can usually get in before the sentinels strip away too much of your shield.
> 
> Grenades are just awesome period. I got lost in a cave yesterday and blasted my way out.
> 
> I'm a fucking monster. Imagine if some alien turned up here and started doing that?



I need a new weapon. In about 8 hours of play I've managed to find 1. Loads of money, no boom. Also how do you feed animals on PC?


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

Cid said:


> I need a new weapon. In about 8 hours of play I've managed to find 1. Loads of money, no boom. Also how do you feed animals on PC?



Get as close as you can while pressing square.


----------



## Cid (Aug 13, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Get as close as you can while pressing square.



PC as in not using a controller.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Get as close as you can while pressing square.



Or E if on PC


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

Cid said:


> PC as in not using a controller.



Try the same as you use to enter your starship.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

Actual lol <3


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

Cid said:


> PC as in not using a controller.



Ah, assumed PC as in Playstation Console.


----------



## Cid (Aug 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Actual lol <3





<wipes tear from eye>


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2016)

is this a Motor Head thing?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 13, 2016)

So what's the strategy regarding ship upgrades? Is it better not to spend money on upgrades until you have a really big ship? Or can you carry over your upgrades when you buy a new ship?

I think I'm hooked on this game now. I like the fact that there are no missions and that everything is different for everyone. It really does feel as I have my own universe.


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

Omg a new star system has appeared in my Discoveries tab, one I haven't visited, it's called Loudestaat-Urs X and I'm being asked if I want to report it as offensive!?!?!?


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> So what's the strategy regarding ship upgrades? Is it better not to spend money on upgrades until you have a really big ship? Or can you carry over your upgrades when you buy a new ship?
> 
> I think I'm hooked on this game now. I like the fact that there are no missions and that everything is different for everyone. It really does feel as I have my own universe.



You can't transfer them, so I guess it's best to wait.  But then again, fuck it, it's not the kind of game where you need to think like that.  Just do what you want.

I agree with you totally on the second bit.  That's the great thing about it.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 13, 2016)

Just seen a 12.25m unit ship. Want.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2016)

I've still got the base ship, but I've got a decently sized exosuit now. My next upgrade for it will cost 100K, so I'm stopping with that and saving for a ship. Although I'm making my way to a distress beacon at the moment, where there is a downed ship. If it's half-way decent I'll patch it up and switch over. I've added no new upgrades to my current ship so I'm losing nothing.

I just got given the tech to build underwater breathing gear 

I love this game. My favourite bit about it so far is naming animals. My favourite on my current planet is the Finnebar Ermahgerd.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 14, 2016)

They could make a game just called mining simulator and i would be hooked.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2016)

There are already cheats. Infinite everything (money, resources, warp, pulse, etc). I'm interested in the visual cheats (removing the vignette and scanlines, and providing a toggle for HUD) but I'm going to wait a while until it's certain they won't ban anyone for using Cheat Engine.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2016)

The game crashed as I was going back to my ship on the space station. After that, it wouldn't open again. It'd get to the Hello Games logo then shut down. 

I followed all the various 'fixes' I could find. Finally I decided to update my driver (I was using one from last year). And somehow I managed to fuck up my entire computer in the process. I've only just got it working again. OH MY GOD.

Haven't tried if the game's working yet. PROBABLY NOT.

*falls over in a heap*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2016)

PC gaming master race at it's finest


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2016)

It was ReShade. 

I was using ReShade with no problems for 16 hours, then boom! it won't load with it installed. As soon as I take it out, it works just fine. 

That's a fucking curious one, that.



> PC gaming master race at it's finest



I didn't sign up for this T_T


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I didn't sign up for this T_T


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The game crashed as I was going back to my ship on the space station. After that, it wouldn't open again. It'd get to the Hello Games logo then shut down.
> 
> I followed all the various 'fixes' I could find. Finally I decided to update my driver (I was using one from last year). And somehow I managed to fuck up my entire computer in the process. I've only just got it working again. OH MY GOD.
> 
> ...




The pc version does seem to be having some pretty big issues 

'No Man's Sky' Is Having All Kinds Of Problems On PC

Think that's me decided to get a ps4 next week, save my pennies and get my monster rig at the end of Sept


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 14, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> They could make a game just called mining simulator and i would be hooked.


Ummmm....


----------



## agricola (Aug 14, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> The pc version does seem to be having some pretty big issues
> 
> 'No Man's Sky' Is Having All Kinds Of Problems On PC
> 
> Think that's me decided to get a ps4 next week, save my pennies and get my monster rig at the end of Sept



If its any help, I have a not especially tip-top gaming PC and haven't had any problems* at all.  

* not counting addiction


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 14, 2016)

I saw a ship with 38 slots for 13 million. That's a lot of moolah. There must be other ways of making big money, without mining. Don't tell me though.

I was killed by pirates . They scanned my ship and discovered valuable cargo. Perhaps players can acquire this scanning ability?

What's the best controller for the PC game? I'm using K and M, with home made stickers all over the keyboard.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2016)

They've released an 'experimental branch' on steam trying to solve some of the problems people are having. If all goes well it'll be pushed to everyone next week.

It contains better shader caching (part of what causes some of the micro-stutters and lag and hitching), G-Sync off by default (you can turn it off yourself in the settings file in the meantime), better support for AMD Phenom (far and away where most of the error reports are coming from) and probably a few other issues. I expect they'll continue working on it in the future. They don't seem like the types to say fuck you.

Much respect to them, by all reports they haven't been home yet since release.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2016)

Anyway, the game works just fine for me in 4K - with the odd bit of hitching now and again - but I'm confused as hell why it suddenly doesn't like ReShade's opengl32.dll when it was fine with it before, and everyone else still seems to be able to run it no problem.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2016)

Mah screenshots are here, and will keep being updated, obv.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 14, 2016)

Great pics


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 14, 2016)

Cid said:


> <wipes tear from eye>



Yeah, I got that today 

I also named an animal "HateGoat" after it tried to kill me, the twat.


----------



## Cid (Aug 14, 2016)

I like it, but it's not without its flaws. Some gripes:

Space. Space is shit: The galactic map is _really_ shit. Combat is shit. Mining asteroids is a good way of making money but that hardly redeems it.

General interface: Shit. I mean why can't I go into my discoveries, click a location and waypoint it? Some form of notes would be nice, I've been reduced to naming planets things like Alunic (abundant aluminium and nickel). Not too fussed about crafting and inventory management, not great but perfectly usable.

Trade: trade is rendered somewhat meaningless by the above. If you want your game to have a trading element it's absolutely essential to have some means of monitoring trade values. But before you even get to that it's really nice to be able to actually find a system you've visited before (see galactic map/interface is shit).

Planets are mostly good: Locations lack significance and navigation is shit. The anti-crash/easy landing mechanic is fine by me...Terrain. Cover it in colourful things as much as you want, but it's basically hills and caves - generic heightmappy type stuff.

Stuff like slightly boring terrain I can cope with - lots of pretty things around to decorate it. And I suppose I don't mind using space as purely an a-b thing; I always saw this as an exploration game. The interface stuff (especially the galactic map) is actively annoying though and less easy to ignore.

Work of genius in some ways, don't regret buying it for a moment. In others, a bit broken.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 14, 2016)

This guy is livestreaming his attempt to get to the centre. He's been at it 15 hours so far. I think he's close.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2016)

Sans helmet effects:







Not the best picture but you get the idea. It's on a toggle, so I can use them when I want, remove them when I want. FOV is bound to hotkeys as well, as is full removal of the HUD.

I have the link if anyone is interested. Table also comes with cheats for infinite this and that, but obviously use at your own risk (I'm not using any of those - this is one game where cheating just doesn't feel right at all).


----------



## agricola (Aug 14, 2016)

Found a wrecked ship today that has one slot more than the starter one (albeit four slots were taken up by needless combat modifications).  Spent about twenty minutes fixing most of it up, then flew it to a nearly outpost that had five knowledge stones around it, and which taught me two more words after cracking the code.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 14, 2016)

35 slot suit and 26 slot ship, both with minimal mods. The novelty of mining my way to millions has worn off by the time its all full.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 15, 2016)

I just found 2 huge deposits of that E one (emeril?) and got nearly 150k for 4 minutes work 

I have my first new ship! Paid far less than I was intending for my first upgrade. I bet it's only about as good as the dlc ship (which I haven't redeemed yet, so I don't know its stats). But it's red and looks a bit Star Wars and I luffs it.

I wish we could rename ships and also paint them.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2016)

Thought this was a space game too. 

However thanks to the fast forward options time spent in space is bare minimum. It's really more of a explore a planet game and so far very rince and repeat.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 15, 2016)

I was going to give it a shot, and then I learnt that it doesn't work with Phenom II CPUs. So not for now, eh!


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm loving it.  Spent the weekend mining away in my home system, explored every planet and got up to about 2mill in credits.  Now I'm ready to move to the next system and see about spending some of that cash.  

Gutting to come back up to London for my three days/two nights and not be able to play.  Good news is the missus is going away on a walking holiday with her mum this week so I'll have uninterrupted play when I'm back in Bristol...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 15, 2016)

I completely understand the reviews saying No Man's Sky is very samey and repetitive, but thankfully for me I am the ideal audience for its reward loop. The same thing that drives my glee at mindlessly playing Diablo III four times in a row is what keeps me heading over that ridge to check out that next question mark, even though I know what's there will be what was at the last question mark. The added bonus is the romantic setting, because there's nothing more romantic than Space: The Final Frontier.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 15, 2016)

Of course, I can spend weeks 'playing' Space Engine, which is literally just flying around in space looking at planets and stars.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 15, 2016)

When you add a new tech to your suit can you then remove the lower tech version or do you have to keep it? I have Toxin Surpressor Sigma and Tau installed.


----------



## golightly (Aug 15, 2016)

I've just discovered that you can feed the animals as well as blast them into their constituent molecules.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 15, 2016)

And when you feed them they poop rare minerals in return


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 15, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> When you add a new tech to your suit can you then remove the lower tech version or do you have to keep it? I have Toxin Surpressor Sigma and Tau installed.



Yeah, you don't need both. Not sure if it stacks though. Some of the multitools I've had came with a couple of levels of the same tech installed sometimes. If it stacks, that's quite nice.


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 15, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, you don't need both. Not sure if it stacks though. Some of the multitools I've had came with a couple of levels of the same tech installed sometimes. If it stacks, that's quite nice.



Yeah they stack.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh my. This is a beautiful article: No Man's Sky is a theater of processes - Kill Screen


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2016)

omg, I love love love the game but this is hilarious:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2016)

I could watch that over and over 

*wipes a tear of laughter from her eye*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2016)

The Majesty!*





*Specifically Charles II of spain


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> omg, I love love love the game but this is hilarious:




What's even more hilarious is the salty arseholes using this to get really angry that "SEAN LIED TO US"

Please excuse me while I roflcopter across my current beautiful planet.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 16, 2016)

A few tips - stop reading if you prefer to find things out for yourself:

1) Crashed ships: you can find them if you feed Bypass chips to a transmitter thingy (easy to find when flying low cos it has the orange beam pointing skywards). Choose Transmission until you get a Transmission Tower. (This might take 3 or 4 interactions, so construct a bunch of chips in your suit). Go to the Tower, pass a test and receive the distress signal. Land next to crashed ship. Transfer your cargo to it and Accept it. If you like it, perhaps because it has an extra slot, keep it. If not, dismantle the upgrades (which gives you the minerals they are made of), go back to your old ship and swap back. (Don't forget to transfer the cargo again before you Accept.) Crashed ships only ever seem to have one more slot than your current ship. But it's a free way to get a ship upgrade, and theoretically you could keep doing it until you end up with the max slots, which is 48. And all without spending any money. You can also go back to your former ships, which will be where you left them, and take their upgrades for scrap.

2) Playing the market: check the Buy prices at a space station. High prices have a gold star. Buy from all the pilots, who are mostly selling at average prices. Then sell at the space station terminal. An easy way to make 200k units in 20 minutes.

3) If lost in a cave you might be able to blow a hole in the roof with grenades.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> What's even more hilarious is the salty arseholes using this to get really angry that "SEAN LIED TO US"
> 
> Please excuse me while I roflcopter across my current beautiful planet.



Tell us a story please, since my peasant-box crapped out (three to four weeks until replacement arrives) it's Space Engine all over again, living my life vicariously through others.

I loved the eight hours or so I got to play before The Great Disaster, sadly I can't recall much of it though because I was very stoned at the time, a great state to be in when noticing moving slime on alien tree things for the first time as night fell and the stars came out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2016)

I found a moon today. I'm still in my starter system, and I thought I'd found all the bodies in there. I went into the galaxy map for the first time, and lo! It told me my system had 4 planets... AND A MOON! It took me a lot of zipping around in space to find it. I wish there was something in your log that told you how many planets are in your current system. Anyway, this moon has those rock formations that rise and fall like undulating bridges. And most of the life seems to be made up of bouncing fungi. This is my first time finding gold. Lots of titanium as well.

I found a new multitool with 18 slots, but it cost me 130K. I have quite a bit of exosuit space now, as well, but my spaceship holds me back.

I'm going to leave this system today. I've had a decent range of planets here, and even one with lush grass, but surely the galaxy must hold far more wonders than this, and I'm excited to find them. But I admit, I'm already feeling a sense of loss at what I've not seen and never will see. Flying away from it all, heading ever forwards, never looking back, but knowing you're leaving it behind. Maybe no one else will ever see what I've seen. Maybe no one will ever land on those planets to see the things I never got a chance to see for myself. Those things lost forever. That's quite sad.

But I must move forwards.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 16, 2016)

I cheated earlier and I'm slightly regretting it. I landed in a hole and the ship fell into a cave. I couldn't take off because the ship kept hitting the cave roof. I got out of the ship - there was only just enough room to stand, because the hole was only slightly bigger than the ship. It was also too deep to jetpack out of. I tried to enlarge the hole with grenades by throwing them at the edge. But it was a bit too high - 20 grenades made negligible difference. So I quit and loaded a saved game. But I should have found another way. Maybe I could have found the right minerals in the cave to upgrade the jetpack. Or blasted a ledge half way up the side of the hole with grenades, so I could jetpack out in stages. Maybe I could have explored the cave, blasting out of it with grenades, and gone off on foot to find a crashed ship. That's what Luke Skywalker would have done. But I've played too much since so I can't go back now. If only we could save more than one game.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I found a moon today. I'm still in my starter system, and I thought I'd found all the bodies in there. I went into the galaxy map for the first time, and lo! It told me my system had 4 planets... AND A MOON! It took me a lot of zipping around in space to find it. I wish there was something in your log that told you how many planets are in your current system. Anyway, this moon has those rock formations that rise and fall like undulating bridges. And most of the life seems to be made up of bouncing fungi. This is my first time finding gold. Lots of titanium as well.
> 
> I found a new multitool with 18 slots, but it cost me 130K. I have quite a bit of exosuit space now, as well, but my spaceship holds me back.
> 
> ...



Onward and upward... and occasionally if anything like my life- backward, why not... there's that thing that deserves a closer look back on that planet of the things with the thing. Seriously though, there was a planet where the drones were super-hostile, so we bugged out of there sharpish. Now I know that means there's something really valuable on that planet, so will return for a closer look as soon as that black-box appliance I bought for some reason is returned.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 16, 2016)

I plan to go back to my first planet to see what I missed. It's only one hyperjump away.


----------



## moon (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes I need to go back to my first star system and find a cargo ship, my 2nd only seems to have explorers and geologists with tiny planes, I need to find the guys who were mining gold!


----------



## Supine (Aug 16, 2016)

Hmmmm, cant decide whether to get this or not.

Any evidence of real multiplayer action yet?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2016)

Supine said:


> Hmmmm, cant decide whether to get this or not.
> 
> Any evidence of real multiplayer action yet?



Multiplayer in so far as you can be aware of other people existing in the galaxy. There are a few stories now on various NMS reddits of people being in the same system as each other. I don't know if any have managed to meet yet. I read one where they became aware someone was in the system with them, and named two of 'their' planets and it made me think about what it is to claim a planet as your own. Would I feel cheated and cross if someone came into 'my' system and started discovering 'my' stuff before me? I think I might, you know. And yet it's no more mine than it's theirs. No Man's Sky.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 16, 2016)

Supine said:


> Hmmmm, cant decide whether to get this or not.
> 
> Any evidence of real multiplayer action yet?


No, forget about it. There's no way the developers could synchronise all the players. Maybe they'll add a token multiplayer function - meet your mates at a space station for instance. But teaming up with your mates to fight pirates - never going to happen.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> There are a few stories now on various NMS reddits of people being in the same system as each other. I don't know if any have managed to meet yet.


Meeting is impossible even if you stand next to each other, because the two of you would have to be synchronised in time. The game can't do that. And if they added that function they'd have to synchronise all players, all the time. They'd need a bigger server farm than Google.


----------



## snadge (Aug 16, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Meeting is impossible even if you stand next to each other, because the two of you would have to be synchronised in time. The game can't do that. And if they added that function they'd have to synchronise all players, all the time. They'd need a bigger server farm than Google.



Other games use Google Cloud for multiplayer.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 16, 2016)

snadge said:


> Other games use Google Cloud for multiplayer.


But other games are not infinite. I don't see how you can combine near-infinite procedural generation with multiplayer. One or the other. The maths of combining the two are mind boggling. Each of us would need  a supercomputer.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2016)

The game was coded in order to bring people together in 'lobbies' of sorts, if they ended up close in location to one another. The reason it didn't happen in the high profile day one case was apparently due to extreme server load.


----------



## snadge (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't think you know how procedural generation works, each planet has a string of seed numbers, same as the solar systems, all the way up to galaxy level, at galaxy level, you do not need to know each planets seed, nor each solar system seed when at that level, as you hyper to a star, you do not need to know the galaxy seed or the planets seeds, only that particular number for the solar system, same as planets, you would be surprised how little space this takes up but it does take gpu and cpu grunt to work out those calculations which are done on the players machine, all the server needs to know is your postion to feed the seeds when and where to your machine, those seeds stay the same for each planet for all players.

Elite Dangerous is multiplayer and uses same sort of generation albeit far more realistic settings and Star Citizen is also using the same technology.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Multiplayer in so far as you can be aware of other people existing in the galaxy. There are a few stories now on various NMS reddits of people being in the same system as each other. I don't know if any have managed to meet yet. I read one where they became aware someone was in the system with them, and named two of 'their' planets and it made me think about what it is to claim a planet as your own. Would I feel cheated and cross if someone came into 'my' system and started discovering 'my' stuff before me? I think I might, you know. And yet it's no more mine than it's theirs. No Man's Sky.



Frankly I don't get this strange insistence on multiplayer, you'd think a game isn't allowed to be a game if no multiplayer, and anyone who sez their game isn't really multiplayer is a LIAR!!1!

Fuck this twitter-generation bullshit where everything has to be social and shared and pvp. You stay off my Star Cluster ya damn kidz!! >:- (


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2016)

snadge said:


> I don't think you know how procedural generation works, each planet has a string of seed numbers, same as the solar systems, all the way up to galaxy level, at galaxy level, you do not need to know each planets seed, nor each solar system seed when at that level, as you hyper to a star, you do not need to know the galaxy seed or the planets seeds, only that particular number for the solar system, same as planets, you would be surprised how little space this takes up but it does take gpu and cpu grunt to work out those calculations which are done on the players machine, all the server needs to know is your postion to feed the seeds when and where to your machine, those seeds stay the same for each planet for all players.
> 
> Elite Dangerous is multiplayer and uses same sort of generation albeit far more realistic settings and Star Citizen is also using the same technology.



Was this at me?

The server issue is what Seam Murray said. I guess he knows his game better than the rest of us.

Or was it directed at David?

As I understand it, what you're saying applies to what David was saying - it doesn't matter how big the universe is because it's a bit schrodinger - it exists and doesn't exist at the same time: like you said about the seed info, it's just a series of seed numbers that your computer makes sense of and generates information from when it needs to and throws it away when it doesn't, but the same information persists because the seed remains the same and is recalled when you revisit and when it is needed.

The server stuff I was talking about was simply just x million people all connecting to their servers at the same time. Murray commented, for example, that it was a wonder discoveries were working at all considering the huge amount of traffic in the first 24 hours. The seed information may be computed by your personal system, but the act of sending different types of information to and from the central servers still takes capacity, and that capacity is as finite as whatever they've accounted for. It doesn't matter if the game only produces 150 gigapeoples of traffic (I made that up, can you tell?) if they only built their server systems to handle 100 gigapeoples of traffic.


----------



## snadge (Aug 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw, mainly posted for David Clapson


From what I have seen and read of NMS and to tell the truth I had been tempted to buy it but I don't think I will, at the heart of it, it is just a basic crafting survival game with no depth and that sort of game gets pretty tiring for me quickly. You can kill/feed creatures but can't ride them etc, I think the game was rushed out to meet the deadline with a LOT of desired features missing, hopefully they will come in future patches.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2016)

http://nomansskymods.com/mods/


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 16, 2016)

I did good in this game today 
Going to start heading to the centre properly now.


----------



## moon (Aug 16, 2016)

i was watching a late night twich stream and thought I saw someone mining a planet from space! He seemed to be sucking up clumps of minerals with some sort of ship upgrade, I was half asleep though..


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh shit, this is a "Oh shit, it's half past midnight" kind of game isn't it?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2016)

owch

Asperger’s, Obsession and Quitting No Man’s Sky


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 17, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> owch
> 
> Asperger’s, Obsession and Quitting No Man’s Sky


I can certainly relate to that. With most games, I can manage 1-2 hour sessions before I have to stop playing. With NMS, I have been playing up to 12 hours at a time, and it's only due to other commitments (my wife and cats ) that has stopped me playing for longer sessions. Although unlike the writer of that article, I can see myself playing NMS for quite a while longer.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 17, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> I can certainly relate to that. With most games, I can manage 1-2 hour sessions before I have to stop playing. With NMS, I have been playing up to 12 hours at a time, and it's only due to other commitments (my wife and cats ) that has stopped me playing for longer sessions. Although unlike the writer of that article, I can see myself playing NMS for quite a while longer.


I coincidentally had a week off from work from last thursday, booked ages ago no real reason and like yourself, there have been some heavy 12hr sessions. I would hate to see how much of that time has been spent just mining.

The more money I have in the bank the more expensive the ships I see. Seen a 34m one earlier with 48 slots. I nearly have 10m in the bank for a 30 slot ship but the effort required for that many million would be immense.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2016)

I have had my first death! At the hands of my first space pirates. I read somewhere they were meant to be quite easy to take down, but I did not find that to be the case. I dispatched two of them but there were four in total, and sadly my shields were long gone and I didn't stand a chance. And my grave was 5 whole minutes away from the space station.

I do not like pirates.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 17, 2016)

I've been playing for 18 hours. No sleep. What do I do now? Go to bed or go out and drink n coffees?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 17, 2016)

getting a ps4 with turtlebeach headset and 4 games for £240 on Monday, then off to trade some of the games in to get this, cant wait


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 17, 2016)

The developers have some news about patches:



> *UPDATE: AMD Phenom Support*
> Thousands of lines of assembly have been rewritten to support AMD CPUs. The game code no longer relies on anything above SSE 2,
> Havok Physics has also now created new libs. Game is now confirmed working on Phenom CPUs.
> 
> ...



UPDATE: Experimental Branch :: No Man's Sky Landing Page


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have had my first death!



I've been killed by pirates twice, fallen off a cliff into the water and drowned and been killed about ten times by sentinels. But I've killed 174 of them. If you kill 45 of them you earn the title of 'Legend'. After that you don't get any more recognition. Oh well. As well as a Legend I am also a Magnate. That's the top money ranking which happens when you have 2 million in the bank. I have 4.2 mill, with nothing to spend it on.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 17, 2016)

My son is enjoying this.

When's the patch out?

It's stutters like no other game on my PC, and I alt-tabbing fucks it up.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> My son is enjoying this.
> 
> When's the patch out?
> 
> It's stutters like no other game on my PC, and I alt-tabbing fucks it up.


If you use the Experimental Branch, it's available now.


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2016)

Notes Man’s Sky

Kind of sums it up for me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 17, 2016)

Crispy said:


> If you use the Experimental Branch, it's available now.



How do you switch to the experimental branch then?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> How do you switch to the experimental branch then?


From UPDATE: Experimental Branch :: No Man's Sky Landing Page


> Here is how you access it
> To access the Experimental branch right-click on the game from the library page and select "Properties". Among the available tabs will be the "BETAS" tab.
> 
> Your new branch should be listed in the dropdown menu under "Select the beta you would like to opt into:"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2016)

I've been using the experimental branch since last night. You'll get a lot of hitching during the star field at the beginning, but that's the trade off for a smoother experience more long term.

I'm getting the odd crash, and it seems to be when I go into certain buildings. I can be fine for ages, and then I'll crash as soon as I go into a building, and if I load back up that building will forever crash for me. But if I jet away I'm fine. This started before I downloaded the beta, and has persisted.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2016)

The beta wasn't listed automatically for me. I had to enter their code into the box below, and then it appeared in the list. The code is something like 3xperimental - it's on that page Crispy linked to.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2016)

I've never had crashing or terminal freezes when alt-tabbing, but it would hang on a black screen for a second or two and make me thing everything had gone to shit. The experimental branch hasn't changed this behaviour for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2016)

Some people have said they get better performance when playing in borderless window mode, and certainly that will solve problems with alt+tabbing (it always does). Not an option for you if you're using a custom resolution though, as you need to be in fullscreen for it to apply.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 17, 2016)

Its being very glitchy on the ps4 today. Has crashed 5 times. Sods law this happens when im on a planet filled with Murine.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 17, 2016)

tommers said:


> Notes Man’s Sky
> 
> Kind of sums it up for me.



I enjoyed that, it's a good read. And sensible. I'm baffled by all the people shouting that NMS should be a completely different game. It really captures my imagination. It's uplifting and therapeutic and relaxing and often beautiful and artistic. I think it captures my imagination because it seems very realistic in lots of ways. For example, trying to land a spaceship is never going to be like trying to land a plane, so all the comparisons with flight sims are missing the point. The creaking and the wobbling actually remind me of learning to glide in an ancient open cockpit thing when I was an air cadet. You get buffeted around, the wires and the struts sound like they're about to part company, you try to get it down straight and level and on target but you're at the mercy of every little bubble of turbulence. 

The more I play, the more I appreciate the little touches which are there to be discovered. For example, if you go hunting for a crashed ship, after you hear the distress signal you have to be fairly quick off the mark. If you faff around too much, when you get to the crash site there's no fuselage, just debris and a dead homing beacon. Some other scavenger has beaten you to it! It's not explained, there are no messages or warnings. But it's logical, so I hope it's not a bug or an oversight. And it makes me wonder what other little surprises the game has up its sleeve.

And the music is fantastic! The rush you get when you're hurtling through the upper atmosphere and the music is building and you're waiting to see if the pirates are coming for you...it's better than real life! And all for forty quid!


----------



## camouflage (Aug 17, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Oh shit, this is a "Oh shit, it's half past midnight" kind of game isn't it?



Oh shit... birdsong, oh shit... sunlight.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2016)

I only just realised the opening trading screen contains the stats and information from your journey so far


----------



## ffsear (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm stuck!!	I found a large lump of copper.  I drilled into it with my mining tool,  then I started drilling directly down.  I must gone down about 100ft.  So deep that i can't jump out with my jetpack,  I i decide to see if I can mine out sideways.   I've now created a labyrinth of underground tunnels  (like my actual mine)  which I can't get out of.   Albeit it, pretty cool, but i should have thought it through! 

Just gonna have to wait to die i guess


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2016)

There's usually a way out. 

Got any jetpack upgrades you can craft? 

Are there any ledges you can jump to? It's pretty forgiving about being able to stand on cliffs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2016)

You can use your jetpack continuously if you are pushing against something. So if the wall of the hole is sheer and steep, just keep your finger down on that jetpack and push up and forward against the rock and you'll make it out. It's a feature, apparently.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2016)

If you're lost in your labyrinth and can't retrace your steps to the hole:

1) see if you can craft grenades and blast a hole in the roof wherever you are right now; or
2) wander around until you find somewhere you can create a hole in the roof with your mining beam; then
3) do what I said in the last post


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2016)

And 4) don't dig yourself into a hole


----------



## camouflage (Aug 18, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> You can use your jetpack continuously if you are pushing against something. So if the wall of the hole is sheer and steep, just keep your finger down on that jetpack and push up and forward against the rock and you'll make it out. It's a feature, apparently.



Yup, it's 'climbing' basically.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 18, 2016)

tommers said:


> Notes Man’s Sky
> 
> Kind of sums it up for me.


I haven't played this game (still can't, AFAIK). However, a lot of people including this guy seem to be pinning a fair bit of their hope on it evolving into something better over time. Call me pessimistic but this basically never happens, at least not to major titles and not in a 'restorative' way. You can only judge them on what they are at release, and hoping for more usually leads to a fixated kind of disappointment.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2016)

Patch is officially out now for PC. PS4 is awaiting verification apparently.


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I haven't played this game (still can't, AFAIK). However, a lot of people including this guy seem to be pinning a fair bit of their hope on it evolving into something better over time. Call me pessimistic but this basically never happens, at least not to major titles and not in a 'restorative' way. You can only judge them on what they are at release, and hoping for more usually leads to a fixated kind of disappointment.


I dunno.  I read it as "it might change, it might not, either way I like it". 

It's something different.  It's not a standard AAA game, which I think is why some people are annoyed.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 18, 2016)

ffsear said:


> I'm stuck!!	I found a large lump of copper.  I drilled into it with my mining tool,  then I started drilling directly down.  I must gone down about 100ft.  So deep that i can't jump out with my jetpack,  I i decide to see if I can mine out sideways.   I've now created a labyrinth of underground tunnels  (like my actual mine)  which I can't get out of.   Albeit it, pretty cool, but i should have thought it through!
> 
> Just gonna have to wait to die i guess



You've emulated my life in a computer game.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 18, 2016)

I dug down into a huge egg of emeril. The sentinels objected but they couldn't see me because I was right inside the egg. There were 4 of them buzzing around staring at the egg but they didn't look in the hole at the top. Stupid twats. So I bobbed up with the jetpack and lobbed grenades at them. I love grenades. 

I've had a couple of encounters with the huge walking sentinels. They didn't end well. Those things are tough and they can fire from a distance. I need much better weapons but I'm short on multitool slots and I'm only ever offered new multitools with fewer slots. Maybe I need to put more effort into sucking up to aliens?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 18, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Yeah they stack.


Could somebody explain this to me please? Maybe I can free up some slots!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2016)

My multitool has 24 slots. I'm not sure if that's it now. I know it's 48 for suit and ship. My suit has 33, and my poor little ship only has 18.


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Could somebody explain this to me please? Maybe I can free up some slots!


They're saying that if you have beam coolant (or whatever) +1, +2 and +3 then they get to +6.

Guess it's quite easy to test with something like the one that increases your boltcaster magazine. 

Let me know the results.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2016)

Me: Ooh, aluminium! I need some of that.
Me: I'll just land next to it.
Me: ...
Me: Mining it anyway.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2016)

So, week in; how is everyone finding it?


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So, week in; how is everyone finding it?
> 
> 
> .



Calming. Addictive. Beautiful. Curious.


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So, week in; how is everyone finding it?
> 
> 
> .


I'm starting to get a bit bored with the mining but otherwise what VP said.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 19, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So, week in; how is everyone finding it?
> 
> 
> .


Still good. Have achieved a big thing, need to get a better ship still (am on my third but need one with more storage space), heading towards the centre now too.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 19, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So, week in; how is everyone finding it?
> 
> 
> .


I love it. I've been on one extreme planet. I've been killed by pirates and drones. I'm currently on a planet that is earth-like with shit loads of animals and plants. Wish I had a computer that could display it in all it's glory. I've played for 38 hours so have had my £1 per hour of play, I can see me playing this on and off for a very long time.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 19, 2016)

This is a great article: No Man's Sky is Elite for the 21st century. Pointless? Maybe – but also sublime


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is a great article: No Man's Sky is Elite for the 21st century. Pointless? Maybe – but also sublime



Brilliant.  Elite is the best game that has ever been made.  And that's a fact.

I was shouting at my workmates about how NMS is a modern version of it yesterday.  You can ask them if you don't believe me.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 19, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So, week in; how is everyone finding it?



I absolutely love it. It feels like my second home. It actually provides lots of things which are lacking in my real life. (Perhaps that's sad, you tell me!) Occasionally I worry that once I've got the max slots and all the upgrades and have been to the centre there won't be enough left to do. Which is what the negative reviews say. But actually those reviews are bullshit..they don't apply to anyone with an imagination who enjoys daydreaming. I reckon I will never, ever run out of adventures, because NMS engages the part of my brain which creates my own adventures. That's the joy of the game...it gives you freedom to have fun, to take risks, to try out lots of random things which nobody else has attempted. You're not a slave to a list of missions or a body count or a wealth target. From what I've read, Minecraft might be a bit like that? I've never played it, it just doesn't appeal. For a start, it looks like shit to me, visually. Maybe it's fair to describe NMS as Minecraft On Stilts? (You can make things in NMS if you feel like it. I sculpted an emeril rhinoceros the other day.)


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2016)

Minecraft sarcastically included an Endgame with Endermen and the Enderdragon. 

This centre of the universe stuff feels slightly like that but without the sarcasm. Let's throw an objective in just to keep some peeps happy. 

To be honest I wish it was more like Elite with a proper trading platform. Instead I made 3mil units without leaving a space station by Buying and selling Dynamic resonators over and over. 

Then I learnt the duplication bug and duplicated 60mil units worth of stuff. 

Bought a 41 inventory ship. Duplicating a load of warp cells and will blitz my way to the centre just to get it over and done with. 

Then I think I'll be able to relax and just explore.


----------



## moon (Aug 19, 2016)

I had a bit of a break but last night I bought a new ship!!!
Its not as big as I wanted with only 25 slots, I waited at the space station for ages hoping for the huge muther f*** even walking right to the edge of the opening to look out into the starry abyss.
Finally a baddass geologist/trader turned up with one of those huge ugly red cargo ships and I snapped it up after checking it had a hyperdrive 
I've left my nifty little jet in the space station of my first star system so hopefully I can always find it again should I need to 
Now that I've got loads of slots I'm going exploring around the outer galaxy, I'm hoping to see lots of new and interesting plant species as well as landscapes etc.

Has anyone ever used the 'call starship' feature at the a trading station? I'm not sure why you would do this as the trading station already has an interface????


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 19, 2016)

moon said:


> Has anyone ever used the 'call starship' feature at the a trading station? I'm not sure why you would do this as the trading station already has an interface????



I've used it a couple of times. When I'm ship farming I sometimes screw up and have to go for long walks because my new ship won't fly. The call starship feature works even when the ship can't fly! I suppose that's a bug, but it's dead handy!


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 19, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Then I learnt the duplication bug



What is it? Or shouldn't I know...does it spoil the fun by making life too easy?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> What is it? Or shouldn't I know...does it spoil the fun by making life too easy?


Easy found via Google. It duplicates your entire ship's inventory. 

Your choice but yes like all cheats it will seriously reduce your playing time which is either a good thing or a bad thing depending on your perspective.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 19, 2016)

Just discovered my first lethal planet. Sentinels shoot on sight, wildlife is angry as hell, toxic storms roll in frequently, but it's got the most lushly beautiful purple grass and is littered with grav balls. I need to get some more plutonium for my launch thrusters, and then I'm going to farm balls all day


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 19, 2016)

I've ditched my boltcaster and am working towards all the very best upgrades for the mining laser and the plasma grenades. I can kill the normal flying sentinels in about a second with my laser at the moment, and I really don't like the way the boltcaster feels, so I figured I'd go all in. Always on the lookout for a prettier multitool, but I got to 24 slots really fast. I've got 36 suit slots now, and I've just bought a new ship which brings me to a paltry 20 ship slots. It's not enough! I want to know whether it's worth focusing just on the mining laser on the ship as well, since it doesn't have the drift like the cannon does, and it'd mean having to use fewer upgrade slots.

I want to build something with a grav ball so I can get the stack glitch thing (if you build something that requires a unique item, like grav ball, neutrino thingy, cube or whatever, and then deconstruct it, the grav ball etc that you get back will form 1/? of a stack, saving you no end of space in the long run, as long as you always keep that 1 in your inventory when selling you'll always keep the ability to stack - I don't know if this is a glitch or intended). I think I have one recipe I can build... but I don't have the other materials.


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> What is it? Or shouldn't I know...does it spoil the fun by making life too easy?



Remember that, in the end, you're only cheating yourself.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2016)

I know grass is the thing everyone's searching for, but I really love these rocky desert-style worlds. You can't beat a good dusty sunrise.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2016)

This system is a goldmine. Another planet is covered in those albumen pearl things. Bonus over the grav ball planet is that the sentinels are passive, so they leave you alone until you take a pearl. A shit ton of emeril on there as well. 

Haven't had a crash for a couple of days, even though I'm pushing it really hard (playing at 5K most of the time - it struggles near water though). I can't get ReShade (the shader suite that lets you do all sorts of things like add really good but cheap anti-aliasing, amongst other things) to work. It was working for nearly 20 hours, then I got an opengl tdr crash, and it hasn't worked since. I've heard of one other person who's had the same problem, but it's working fine for everyone else. I can't work it out. I've reinstalled the game, updated drivers, repaired/reinstalled vcredist packages, but that crash seems to have written something somewhere out of reach that's making the game terminate at the Hello Games splash screen whenever I've got ReShade in now. Weird.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey guys, can anyone help me with 3 questions please?

1) How do I do a quick screenshot without pausing the game, and save a whole bunch of screenshots on the fly without having to stop to name the files?   (At the moment I'm using Ctrl PrtScr and Paint.) 

2) I suspect I need a monitor upgrade. My current one is only 1920 x 1080. It's an ancient Dell 2409W. What spec should I look for? I have Win 10 64 bit, AMD Radeon 7900 with 3GB of graphics memory and "880MHz core clock speed". Plus I have an AMD Fx 6300 six core 3.5 GHz CPU and 8 GB RAM.

3) The game is installed on a HDD. Would it be better if it was on my SSD? (I wish I'd thought about this when I installed it!)


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 20, 2016)

tommers said:


> Remember that, in the end, you're only cheating yourself.


OK Dad!


----------



## snadge (Aug 20, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Hey guys, can anyone help me with 3 questions please?
> 
> 1) How do I do a quick screenshot without pausing the game, and save a whole bunch of screenshots on the fly without having to stop to name the files?   (At the moment I'm using Ctrl PrtScr and Paint.)
> 
> ...



I can answer 2 &3 for you, a better monitor would need a better graphics card, 3gb of vram isn't really enough for 4k or even 2560*1440 gameplay, as for putting game on SSD, it should be better but being procedural it probably won't make any difference


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 20, 2016)

snadge said:


> a better monitor would need a better graphics card



Oh bugger.  But thanks. Where do I start when choosing a card and monitor combo? I want to get the best out of the game. 

For a 40 quid game NMS is starting to look hellishly expensive.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2016)

If you want to go higher then Full HD then the main thing to look for is a bloody expensive one.


----------



## snadge (Aug 20, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Oh bugger.  But thanks. Where do I start when choosing a card and monitor combo? I want to get the best out of the game.
> 
> For a 40 quid game NMS is starting to look hellishly expensive.



Hmm does NMS support VR? that may be a better route.

If not the new R9 390 looks amazing value, or maybe a second hand 980Ti as they are cropping up a lot on Ebay with the upgrade to 1080 crowd getting rid, the 1080 is too rich for me and a 980Ti is faster than the 1070.

Monitors, well whichever brand you are happy with really but 60mhz is a bare minimum, higher the better, some cheaper 4k monitors refresh at 30mhz and can impart motion sickness.

Here's a decent article on things to look for.

4K monitors: Everything you need to know about UltraHD PC displays


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Hey guys, can anyone help me with 3 questions please?
> 
> 1) How do I do a quick screenshot without pausing the game, and save a whole bunch of screenshots on the fly without having to stop to name the files?   (At the moment I'm using Ctrl PrtScr and Paint.)
> 
> ...



1) If you're using Steam then you can use the Steam screenshot function. The default button is F12, but you can change it to whatever you like. By default it saves in jpg to an obscure folder buried deep in a confusing place on your computer but you can change that as well:


Open Steam
Click on 'Steam' in the top left corner
Click on 'Settings'
In the window that pops up, click on 'In-Game' on the left
Change 'Screenshot Shortcut Key' if you want to, or leave it as default
Click on 'Screenshot Folder' if you want Steam to save your screenshots somewhere you can actually find them
Select 'Save an uncompressed copy' if you want Steam to save your screenshots in your new location as high quality lossless png instead of lower quality lossy jpg
Your jpg version will be saved as normal in Steam's impossible-to-find folder, which is:

Steam > userdata > 'randomnumberdifferentforeveryone' > 760 > remote > 'numberofgameIDwhichinNMS'scaseis275850'

2) There is nothing wrong with a 1080p monitor. As said above, the most important thing when it comes to image quality is your GPU. If you have a good GPU (and, of lesser importance but still important to avoid bottlenecking, CPU) then you can downsample on many monitors, making it so that you're effectively playing at 4K (or higher or lower) on your 1080p monitor. You can achieve this through lots of different means depending on the game you're playing. The easiest way if you have an nvidia card is via DSR (dynamic super resolution), whereby you tick a couple of boxes in the nvidia control panel and it lets you choose larger resolutions in many games, which are then shrunk back down to fit on your monitor. So, for example, you can have a 1080p monitor but set you DSR so that you can play games in 1440p and it'll automatically look sharper on your monitor. Compatibility will vary from game to game, and is of course dependent on your hardware being able to handle it.

You can also set up custom resolutions directly via your graphics driver. It's a more involved process, but is easy enough once you've done it the once. DSR avoids the need for that though, unless you want to set up a very specific resolution.

In some games you can also use specific tools that have been made just for downsampling or hotsampling. None of these work with NMS at the moment, unfortunately.

tl;dr - if you're going to spend money on anything it should be your gpu

3) Ordinarily a game can be a little quicker if installed on an SSD, but it generally only affects loading times rather than having any impact on framerate. It can potentially help with micro-stutters and hitching as the game accesses textures, but it varies from game to game. However, I have heard that in the case of NMS people are getting better performance from having the game on HDD rather than SSD.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2016)

I would always advise going with a lower res monitor over a 4K monitor. 

1) you can downsample via DSR and so play in 4K whenever you want

2) games are going to continue to get more and more performance-intensive, and if you have a 4K monitor you're going to have to keep upgrading your other hardware to be able to run games at 4K for the foreseeable. Having a 1440p monitor or even 1080p gives you more leeway. You can scale a 4K monitor down but you won't always get very pleasing results.

I have a 1440p monitor and I'm playing NMS in 5K. I have the flexibility to choose whether I want gorgeous graphics or a super smooth framerate. With a 4K monitor you're not always going to get a good result from scaling down, so you're left with less flexibility. I wouldn't get a 4K monitor until they become the norm. 

(I have a 980Ti Classified.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2016)

You can't go wrong with Dell, btw. For monitors, that is. I have the U1525H - Ultrasharp 25" 1440p.

You'll see a lot about refresh rates. 60hz is all you need, and indeed preferable if you intend to mess around with DSR and driver downscaling. There are two different camps, if you like: those who go gaga over smooth framerates, and those who go gaga over IQ (image quality). I'm in the latter category.

If you're in the former category, higher refresh rates is where it's at. You also will probably want to be looking at a TN panel because they have slightly less lag.

If you're in the latter category, a refresh rate of 60hz will give you the greatest compatibility for downscaling. You will also want to be looking at an IPS panel for far better IQ.

There may be one or two monitors available that are the holy grail of being IPS but with higher hz and no lag, but you'll be paying a grand or more.

Either way, a monitor is nothing without a good GPU behind it.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 20, 2016)

I had a go at this today, now that it works on my CPU. Haven't paid for it yet though, FWIW.

If I had to summarise, it's that my expectations of what would be bad/annoying and what wouldn't matter were both way off.

The user interface and control system is crap - a very cheap port - but can be overlooked. The stuff like not being able to land manually,  not great but meh.

But the graphics are actually quite poor, ten years old poor in places. Does it even have bump mapping, for example? The gameplay is loaded in a bunch of annoying ways - the cost to takeoff, for example - and it makes you trudge through various kinds of tedium that are totally unnecessary. I've only been at it a couple of hours and I can see how certain things are going to be annoying, at least if they aren't completely changed by upgrades etc.

Overall I'll plod on with it for a little longer and see if I warm to it, but it certainly doesn't feel like a £40 game right now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2016)

There are mods and cheats, if you want to make certain parts of it less tedious.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2016)

Whatever patch 3 did seems to have increased my performance quite a bit. Could also be that I've turned off Steam overlay now though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2016)

“And there he stood, the mighty Emeril, looking down o’er his Kingdom. ‘It is good,’ said he.”


----------



## Cid (Aug 20, 2016)

PCgamer review about sums it up for me.

And it is disappointing. They did lie to us... Benignly, optimistically and blindly perhaps (Murray doesn't strike me as a malicious customer-exploiting type), but it's not the game they wanted to release. I don't mean I expected expected everything to be brilliant. I certainly didn't expect multiplayer. But I thought it would at least come close to the sodding trailers. 

Total biscuit has a good, long rant on the hype. He rage-quit on his live stream (mostly over tech issues I think), but his run-down of the history and hype in general is good:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2016)

I haven't seen anything I didn't expect. I guess it all comes down to whether you took things at face value, whether you thought for a moment about what it would be realistically.

I believe I made a post before its release outlining what I expected it to be based on the trailers and interviews from the past couple of years. I was right.

I'm finding it difficult to work out what all these lies are meant to be.

I have no intention of watching a TB video about it. I love the game. I'm sorry not everyone does. 100% were never going to.

Edit: this takes considerably less of your time to read: All That Is Solid ...: No Man's Sky and the Political Economy of Hype


----------



## Cid (Aug 20, 2016)

I wasn't particularly disappointed at first (except with interface stuff), but got a bit bored of mining and looked at the early trailers. That made me disappointed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> That's what you do.
> 
> There might be things they aren't telling us, but if there are I doubt they will involve massive gameplay elements.
> 
> ...



Here is one of my 'what will this game be' posts, this one from the beginning of July.

How anyone read anything other than that into the game from what they saw in trailers and demos and interviews is beyond me. 

I hung off every word Sean said over the past couple of years. I hoovered up every 3 minute snippet from the month-long IGN stuff from last year. I had a tab permanently open in my browser set to a 'no man's sky' youtube search for any and all footage that was uploaded. But not once did I think it would be anything other than what it is. Anyone who did really only has themselves to blame (and by 'anyone' I also mean journos and youtubers and various others who were responsible for creating their own hype).


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 20, 2016)

Cid said:


> PCgamer review about sums it up for me.
> 
> And it is disappointing. They did lie to us... Benignly, optimistically and blindly perhaps (Murray doesn't strike me as a malicious customer-exploiting type), but it's not the game they wanted to release. I don't mean I expected expected everything to be brilliant. I certainly didn't expect multiplayer. But I thought it would at least come close to the sodding trailers.
> 
> Total biscuit has a good, long rant on the hype. He rage-quit on his live stream (mostly over tech issues I think), but his run-down of the history and hype in general is good:




I don't quite know what to make of this fellow. "Started drinking their own Kool Aid".
Where is he from? He sounds kind of Brit for the most part. Am very confused.

This while watching my partner play this game and trying to look happy about it because I played it earlier and it's her turn and I'm not jealous.


----------



## Cid (Aug 20, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Here is one of my 'what will this game be' posts, this one from the beginning of July.
> 
> How anyone read anything other than that into the game from what they saw in trailers and demos and interviews is beyond me.
> 
> I hung off every word Sean said over the past couple of years. I hoovered up every 3 minute snippet from the month-long IGN stuff from last year. I had a tab permanently open in my browser set to a 'no man's sky' youtube search for any and all footage that was uploaded. But not once did I think it would be anything other than what it is. Anyone who did really only has themselves to blame (and by 'anyone' I also mean journos and youtubers and various others who were responsible for creating their own hype).



It's not the mechanics of the game that disappoints me... Well, except the bad port stuff and the populated nature of unexplored places, both of which I can mostly live with. Space is pretty crap, but if I wanted space fights I'd play Elite. It's the fact that 90% of the time the animals look stupid (did have a moment of wonder with flying Chinese dragon things, but that's about it), that the terrain is generally quite samey. The graphics being more cartoony than sci-fi covery (views of worlds from planets look impressive mind). I don't get an exploration feel because I keep getting deja-vu. Partly I may have been unlucky (think I've been to maybe 15 planets), but things are starting to blur into one. I don't have many moments where I think 'remember finding that, that was amazing'. I have no trouble role-playing, but my character is increasingly starting to think the universe he inhabits is some kind of bizarre joke. He's worrying that Atlas is a 6 year old who's spent too much time around rock pools and has a mix and match game that lets it put a squid's head on a giraffe.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2016)

Cid said:


> It's not the mechanics of the game that disappoints me... Well, except the bad port stuff and the populated nature of unexplored places, both of which I can mostly live with. Space is pretty crap, but if I wanted space fights I'd play Elite. It's the fact that 90% of the time the animals look stupid (did have a moment of wonder with flying Chinese dragon things, but that's about it), that the terrain is generally quite samey. The graphics being more cartoony than sci-fi covery (views of worlds from planets look impressive mind). I don't get an exploration feel because I keep getting deja-vu. Partly I may have been unlucky (think I've been to maybe 15 planets), but things are starting to blur into one. I don't have many moments where I think 'remember finding that, that was amazing'. I have no trouble role-playing, but my character is increasingly starting to think the universe he inhabits is some kind of bizarre joke. He's worrying that Atlas is a 6 year old who's spent too much time around rock pools and has a mix and match game that lets it put a squid's head on a giraffe.



But, I mean... didn't you know it was going to be like that when you looked at the coverage beforehand?

The graphics have been well documented. It's obvious that when there is a pool of 'parts' to draw from that sometimes things will look ridiculous, sometimes they'll look cool, and since those parts are finite you'll see them over and over.

If you don't like any of those aspects, then why did you get the game? There's a lot of buyer's remorse going on since release, but all the information was there to be had. It's an incredibly simple game - content-wise - and as such it was incredibly simple to showcase. I suspect that's partly to blame for why many are unhappy - they/we are just not used to WYSIWYG. I wonder therefore if a lot of the frustration (not specifically from you) actually comes from within and should be directed at the self for letting imaginations run away with themselves, and instead is being focused outwards towards the developers and whoever else said good things about the game before it came out.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2016)

I discovered low altitude dogfighting. It's hilarious! I didn't think it was possible, because until today the pirates haven't followed me from space into the atmosphere. I wasted 6 of them. They crashed on the planet very prettily but sadly I couldn't go and claim the wrecked ships or summarily execute a wounded pirate trapped in his cockpit. I'm going to add that to the list of suggestions I'll be sending to Mr Murray.

I also followed one of the friendly alien pilots in my system when we both happened to visit the same trading post. I've traded with him a lot at the space station. He's called Hunter Nosedgui. Following him was brilliant, we were doing 100 at low level, swooping in and out of valleys. After a while I got right up his exhaust. Then I shot at him, to see what would happen. I didn't think the game would allow combat between a player and a NPC.  But it did! We had the exact same type of ship so we had a looong dogfight, both turning as tightly as possible, trying to get a shot. Just like Top Gun!  Eventually I worked out how to get him. Flying sentinels were supposedly launched in answer to his distress call, but they never appeared. (Unfortunately I think they are probably limited to spaceflight only.) I went back to the space station to see whether the game had killed him off. But no. He flew in as usual and we traded as usual.

If anyone wants to know how to win low level dogfights, just ask!


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2016)

For my part I didn't really read anything before release. There's so many hyped early access etc games which never amount to anything that I try not to bother, plus it's not immediately amongst my genres of interest. I'm playing it now because of the _post_-release hype which is roughly equally polarised.

On that basis I mostly agree with Cid. It's a sort of sparsely-implemented concept that requires a dose of imagination and several layers of projecting what you want it to be on top of what it actually is. That's no bad thing in itself. Lots of games are sandboxes or frameworks, and lots more require you to superimpose elements of a character (e.g. violent vs non-violent playthroughs). It can work better than meting out every last detail.

But, for that to succeed, for less to be more, the game has to not stumble into your path and incongruously ruin the moment. It can't hand you paperwork and obstacles. You build your spaceship out of cardboard boxes, you set yourself up as the last great explorer, the universe as your canvas and then the game says, oh, hi, change of plan, today we're going to play _Barney and Friends_ and by the way here's a list of errands to run before we begin.

The trouble with less-is-more is actually making sure there's consistently less. When you've got 8-bit graphics and some tight limitations this isn't so bad, which explains Elite and in large part explains Minecraft. To do that with richer contemporary graphics is harder. Some abstraction like cell shading might help, for instance. NMS somehow gets this right part of the time and then wrong for the rest, which I can't really fathom.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I absolutely love it. It feels like my second home. It actually provides lots of things which are lacking in my real life. (Perhaps that's sad, you tell me!) Occasionally I worry that once I've got the max slots and all the upgrades and have been to the centre there won't be enough left to do. Which is what the negative reviews say. But actually those reviews are bullshit..they don't apply to anyone with an imagination who enjoys daydreaming. I reckon I will never, ever run out of adventures, because NMS engages the part of my brain which creates my own adventures. That's the joy of the game...it gives you freedom to have fun, to take risks, to try out lots of random things which nobody else has attempted. You're not a slave to a list of missions or a body count or a wealth target. From what I've read, Minecraft might be a bit like that? I've never played it, it just doesn't appeal. For a start, it looks like shit to me, visually. Maybe it's fair to describe NMS as Minecraft On Stilts? (You can make things in NMS if you feel like it. I sculpted an emeril rhinoceros the other day.)



Heh I like your comment about it feeling like a second home, this is spot on.

I'm still thoroughly enjoying it! Every time I think 'hmm I haven't seen X' I land on a planet with an abundance of it![emoji16]


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Minecraft sarcastically included an Endgame with Endermen and the Enderdragon.
> 
> This centre of the universe stuff feels slightly like that but without the sarcasm. Let's throw an objective in just to keep some peeps happy.
> 
> ...



I can't be bothered with the cash cow approach myself but I'd like a dynamic economy and there's a hint some changes are coming there. They've said a deeper economy is coming...


.


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2016)

"You have learned the Vy'Keen word for 'hirk'"...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2016)

I've been enjoying learning Vy'Keen lore more than Korvax so far. I'm yet to visit a Gek system but I hear their lore is hilarious/terrifying.

I'm interested to know what the Gek think of the sentinels. I expect that they consider them to be a bit of a nuisance but probably a useful police force. The Vy'Keen fucking hate them and vow to destroy them, it seems. The Korvax are all about worshipping tech and stuff so their opinion is the exact opposite.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2016)

I think it might have terminally annoyed me. I did the whole look-for-all-the-species thing. I found 15 out of 16. I've looked in caves, the sea, the sky, halfway around the planet, etc - nothing, not even sub-species now.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I think it might have terminally annoyed me. I did the whole look-for-all-the-species thing. I found 15 out of 16. I've looked in caves, the sea, the sky, halfway around the planet, etc - nothing, not even sub-species now.



If you don't find that last species, who cares? Just take some time out to enjoy flying. In space or over new planets, whatever. Relax and enjoy the view.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2016)

I care. It was supposed to be 400,000 units, and it took me ages.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2016)

mauvais said:


> If you're using Steam then you can use the Steam screenshot function. The default button is F12.



Thank you, that's brilliant.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> downsample and custom resolutions


 Thank you again, this is priceless info.  The guy at my local game shop said I would need a pair of 1080 cards for smooth scrolling at 4k and 60fps. With a big new monitor the bill would be £1500+, which is lottery money to me. I did shell out £3.99 on a mouse mat though - a big help when flying, much better than the leg I was using previously.

The game shop has a 2nd hand R9 Fury for £325 and a GTX 980 for £250, both with a 2 year warranty, and returnable within 48 hours if you fit them and change your mind. Tempting, but he put me right off them.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I care. It was supposed to be 400,000 units, and it took me ages.


Are you sure you're not just looking for a reason not to buy?  400k units is 10 minutes of Emeril mining at my planet before last. The deposits are as big as houses, just sitting there on a bare surface. You can see them on my shitty monitor even when flying at 100 clicks.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2016)

mauvais said:


> it makes you trudge through various kinds of tedium that are totally unnecessary



With experience you will learn how to cut the trudging by 90%.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2016)

No, I don't really care about buying it or not. If it turns out to be something I want to persist with then it makes much more sense to buy the thing, which is no big deal.

It doesn't matter whether I could make more credits some other way (FWIW this would nearly double what I have). The point is the game told me I could do this, and I nearly did do it, but it's hit a brick wall. And then, something specific to this game, short of getting a disassembler on it, I can't find out if the game is broken or I just haven't found something yet. No way to tell.

No maps, no clues, a bunch of mechanics that stand in the way of figuring it out - it's all pretty annoying. 'Play it a different way' is pretty poor too.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2016)

Could the lost species be in caves or water or under rocks? Maybe with scanner upgrades you could search more efficiently. Perhaps you should leave the planet and come back one day when you have better equipment. It sounds like you don't want unexplained mysteries. The game is full of them.  If you get more and more upgrades and talk to more aliens and experiment with your tools and weapons, you get answers. Occasionally the mystery is bug-related, but more often it's just a valid part of the game which isn't obvious. Don't you want mysteries? I think mysteries have deliberately been inserted everywhere. They're not signposted though. Reviewers don't seem to be aware of them, they have to write reviews fast so they tick the boxes and pronounce judgement based on not nearly enough time in the game.  They look for clear, logical payoffs, like you do. But the mysteries make the game much more true to life. I'm wrestling with at least 3 mysteries at the moment. I might not find the answers for months or even years. I think this may be a game which you play for life.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Thank you again, this is priceless info.  The guy at my local game shop said I would need a pair of 1080 cards for smooth scrolling at 4k and 60fps. With a big new monitor the bill would be £1500+, which is lottery money to me. I did shell out £3.99 on a mouse mat though - a big help when flying, much better than the leg I was using previously.
> 
> The game shop has a 2nd hand R9 Fury for £325 and a GTX 980 for £250, both with a 2 year warranty, and returnable within 48 hours if you fit them and change your mind. Tempting, but he put me right off them.



Well, I have one 980Ti and I can play at 4K with no problems at all. AF (anisotropic filtering) seems to cause slow-downs for some people on planets with water, and if you are running at a high res you'll feel that even more. I am happy to sacrifice fps for good image quality, and don't feel the need to have 60fps all the time (indeed, I've capped it to 30 in NMS), and I don't monitor it, but 4K feels smooth with my card. 5K is doable but the slowdowns on water planets are very annoying. It's like playing 20fps Skyrim+ENB on my macbook all over again. But dat IQ.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2016)

There is a system to how species are listed that indicates in which general habitat you'll find them.

Starting in the left column going down, and then onto the right column going down, they appear in this order:

Land > Air > Cave > Sea

With a bit of deduction if you've only got 1 left to find you can at least work out where you should be looking.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2016)

Ta, first time I've seen that. I heard similar elsewhere but when I looked into it, assuming L to R and then down, it didn't check out.

I'm missing the first one so perhaps need to check some other biomes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2016)

Well, I think it's left column down, then right column down... I can't remember where I saw the info - somewhere on reddit I expect.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't think it's true either way, unfortunately. Got flying things in both columns, but the rest doesn't add up.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2016)

Here's my list of NMS wants and mysteries/bugs:


Some ruins in water aren't there

The big rolling ball at some ruins seems to have no payoff. But you can roll it forever. Maybe I should roll it to a shelter? 

When I launch from planet surface by pressing W briefly, ship sometimes shoots backwards at high speed into space 

Pirates who crash on the planet when I shoot them down: I don't get their cargo. They do not leave wrecked ships or survivors to interact with. I want to execute/fight/ransom them.

The same with crashed friendly alien pilots after I shoot them down. Also, no consequences for species relations. And the pilot lives on and still visits the space station

Atlas stone asking price varies by up to 100x and is not labelled correctly at space station

Some species can't be found, says Mauvais

Sometimes when I follow a crashed ship's distress beacon, the ship has been taken and I can't interact with the beacon. It's not explained. Is it because I am too slow and someone else has taken the ship? Shouldn't there be a message? Or maybe this is a bug? 

I want to save waypoints for navigation on planet surface. Especially locations with trading terminals


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Land > Air > Cave > Sea
> 
> With a bit of deduction if you've only got 1 left to find you can at least work out where you should be looking.


I think this is actually true, but as I originally thought, in reading order (L->R then down). It's complicated by some things being happy in caves or on land. Still haven't found the damn thing though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> The big rolling ball at some ruins seems to have no payoff. But you can roll it forever. Maybe I should roll it to a shelter?



The rolling what now?

I've seen the ruins that have a big round metal ball, or rather the monoliths that do. This. Is that what you mean? And you can roll them? Eh? Or another round thing? Take a screenshot. I'm confused!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I want to save waypoints for navigation on planet surface. Especially locations with trading terminals



Oh god, very much this. They have said they are going to be improving waypoints in a future patch. But I don't know what that means. I really, really, really want to be able to make my own waypoints and annotate them, and be able to mark them on my radar for when I want to return. Be it trading posts, interesting monoliths, or just pretty scenery I'd like to return to.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The rolling what now?
> 
> I've seen the ruins that have a big round metal ball, or rather the monoliths that do. This. Is that what you mean? And you can roll them? Eh? Or another round thing? Take a screenshot. I'm confused!



It's a similar size and gold in colour. You can't interact with it, it just sits there on a broken plinth. I jetted on top of it out of curiosity and it wobbled, so I got down and started pushing it around. The ruins (two similar ones I went to) had arches and a ramp. So I pushed the ball through the arches and down the ramp, hoping that it was all a sort of giant pinball machine. But nothing happened. There just has to be a payoff somehow! I'm trying to think what else I could do. Weapons have no effect, but perhaps they would if I had more upgrades. But the fact that it rolls endlessly is very intriguing. Perhaps one needs to push it to a shelter or an animal or a cave...I don't know. I can't remember what race built the ruin or what the message was when I interacted with the ruin - I should have taken notes. Don't tell anyone. but I've ordered the Explorer's Edition, which comes with a special NMS notebook and a space pen.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I really, really, really want to be able to make my own waypoints and annotate them



I'm wondering whether there might be a navigation method which nobody's worked out yet. It's such an obvious need, the developers must be well aware of it.  It seems they didn't put nav aids in the ships. The naysayers will be saying "that cunt Sean promised a nav system but didn't deliver." But what if he's chuckling to himself waiting for us to work out how to construct some kind of high viz beacon thingy? Sometimes I try to navigate by looking at the orange trails left by ships when they go to the space station. I think that method allows you to find a shelter with a landing pad, and therefore a trading terminal.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2016)

Another thing - how do you backtrack on your journey? Is it possible? I haven't got to grips with the space map functions yet. But I want to go back to my first ship, two systems away, and scrap it. Then go to my first planet and run amok with my super duper multitool. (A Korvax finally gave me one with two more slots. I was getting really pissed off with being offered one with fewer slots. It must have happened 20 times.)


----------



## Crispy (Aug 21, 2016)

The galactic map is a UI trainwreck. Ghastly.

Having compulsive fun with this. My last planet had land clams with valuable pearls, the theft of which would bring the sentinels running. I recently had a +2 stamina upgrade installed, so I'm able to outrun them lol.

Inventory management is a pain in the balls.


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2016)

I've found the galactic map to be basically unusable unless you're following a quest path.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I'm wondering whether there might be a navigation method which nobody's worked out yet. It's such an obvious need, the developers must be well aware of it.  It seems they didn't put nav aids in the ships. The naysayers will be saying "that cunt Sean promised a nav system but didn't deliver." But what if he's chuckling to himself waiting for us to work out how to construct some kind of high viz beacon thingy? Sometimes I try to navigate by looking at the orange trails left by ships when they go to the space station. I think that method allows you to find a shelter with a landing pad, and therefore a trading terminal.



I learned today that you can set markers, sort of. But it's not intuitive, happens by accident, and I can't find a way to turn them off again.

I think it happens when you use your visor over a point of interest icon. So, say there's a drop pod in the distance and you can see the icon as you're wandering around the world. If you use your visor and hover over it, it kind of tags it. You get this little round white bullseye in the middle of it that is always there, even after you've discovered it. I read you can only tag 4 things at once. I don't know how you can un-tag things.


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I learned today that you can set markers, sort of. But it's not intuitive, happens by accident, and I can't find a way to turn them off again.
> 
> I think it happens when you use your visor over a point of interest icon. So, say there's a drop pod in the distance and you can see the icon as you're wandering around the world. If you use your visor and hover over it, it kind of tags it. You get this little round white bullseye in the middle of it that is always there, even after you've discovered it. I read you can only tag 4 things at once. I don't know how you can un-tag things.



Quick test: yeah, it's scanning the bit where you activate discovery. Although when I did that (at a trading post/observatory) I got a tag for each of the main buildings. So maybe you scan a building. Dunno how it stands up going into space, travelling long distance. Check tomorrow, don't want to start another sessions now (inevitable bed at 4am).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2016)

Who understands technical shit?

I was using ReShade (shader suite), until one night the game crashed and I can't use it anymore. If I load NMS with ReShade installed it closes to desktop at the Hello Games screen. (It runs fine without ReShade installed.)

No one else seems to be having this problem and are making me jealous with their superior anti-aliasing. Bastards.

I've reinstalled the game, reinstalled (and updated) my drivers, repaired/reinstalled vcredist, to no avail.

I was rummaging this evening, and found that opencl.dll was modified in both system 32 and syswow64 at the time of the crash, and hasn't been modified since (updating my drivers didn't modify them... not sure if it was supposed to, so that might be beside the point).

That seems like a bit more than a coincidence... the exact time I crashed...

So, I apparently have a restore point version of the dll I can roll back to if I desire. The restore point version is dated, however, to 2 months before my PC was built...

Do I pull the trigger (backing up the current opencl.dll beforehand of course)? What might I break? Will my computer explode? Will I die? Will I solve world hunger? What are the implications to this incredibly elite level shenanigan?

I will start a new technical thread...


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Who understands technical shit?
> 
> I was using ReShade (shader suite), until one night the game crashed and I can't use it anymore. If I load NMS with ReShade installed it closes to desktop at the Hello Games screen. (It runs fine without ReShade installed.)
> 
> ...


The opencl.dll files are installed with the latest nvidia drivers. The game doesn't use opencl (it uses OpenGL) - so they are most likely a red herring.

It's possible that when the game crashed, that either the game shader cache or the reshade shader cache were corrupted. You could try deleting the game's shader cache file. If you have the steam version then they will typically be stored here:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\No Man's Sky\GAMEDATA\SHADERCACHE\

I don't know where reshade stores its settings, as I haven't installed it for NMS.

Edit to add:

The current Nvidia WHQL drivers are at version 372.54. Are yours up to date?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 22, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> The opencl.dll files are installed with the latest nvidia drivers. The game doesn't use opencl (it uses OpenGL) - so they are most likely a red herring.


Are you sure? OpenCL is for GPU concurrent processing, not an alternative to OpenGL.

It sounds to me like the drivers were updated mid-game, by either the nVidia app or Windows Update, which would crash the game, and possibly break compatibility with ReShade.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2016)

The Vortex Boxes very lucrative eh? If you find a planet with them on collect every goddamn one, although the non-marking thing as specified above is a bit of a pain, as it can be hard to locate the trade terminals.

The problem is it makes the mine-grinding seem even more dull.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2016)

What size ship are people rocking? I am still in the original one cos i panicked and overfill;ed the hyper drive, so wanted to use all me leaps before i sold it - plus i have about 3.5m quid now so want to spend it all on a ship. That said, i've only seen one that cost that much with 28 holds - i'll just have to sit on the space station and wait for it to come back i suppose.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 22, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Are you sure? OpenCL is for GPU concurrent processing, not an alternative to OpenGL.
> 
> It sounds to me like the drivers were updated mid-game, by either the nVidia app or Windows Update, which would crash the game, and possibly break compatibility with ReShade.


I've just checked with process monitor while running NMS, and there was no usage of opencl (not conclusive, I know).


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 22, 2016)

D'wards said:


> What size ship are people rocking?  I am still in the original one cos i panicked and overfill;ed the hyper drive, so wanted to use all me leaps before i sold it - plus i have about 3.5m quid now so want to spend it all on a ship. That said, i've only seen one that cost that much with 28 holds - i'll just have to sit on the space station and wait for it to come back i suppose.


I'm on 31 slots. I bought a 22 slotter then salvaged a dozen crashed ones. I won't buy again. Salvage is great fun and buying is too expensive with the bigger ships. If I buy a 42 slotter now, it's 50 or 70  mil I think. And you may need to save your money for more suit slots - the price goes up by 10k for each one - my last one cost 160k. (The price may be lower for you, but not by much. I think it might be influenced by alien relations.)

If you dismantle your hyperdrive, will the warp cells be returned to you? It's easy to try it and reload a saved game if it doesn't work. When I dismantle an undamaged upgrade I'm pretty sure I recover all the components used to install it, with no wastage. But a warp cell is consumable fuel, so maybe it's not recoverable.

If you want to wait for the 28 slotter it will only take 10 mins. The ships rotate through the space station v fast.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2016)

Has anyone seen any of the huge Dipoloducus style dinosaurs yet?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 22, 2016)

The double album No Man's Sky Vinyl Soundtrack 2xLP is the number 1 download on the private torrent site I go to. I was thinking about buying it, but it's only on vinyl and getting up to change a record every 20 minutes is too much like hard work. Anyway I have the FLACs on my PC now. 

But I still kind of want to buy the album so I don't cheat 65daysofstatic. I could just admire the sleeve and sniff that new vinyl smell. 

This is a good read and a good listen: No Man’s Sky: how a cult band created the game’s endless musical universe


----------



## Cid (Aug 22, 2016)

The soundtrack and the way its been proceduralised (word/not word?) is truly excellent, one thing I can't find fault with.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 22, 2016)

People complain about the endless suit warnings...there's a popular mod to turn them off. Haven't they twigged that you can turn the sound effects down and the music up?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 22, 2016)

Both the Independent and the Express have big stories today solely about the patch! Have the mainstream press ever been this nerdy about a game before? (This is a revelation to me - games have never been my thing. Just a bit of Red Alert 2 and Civ 5.)

No Man’s Sky has received yet another update. And nobody knows what’s in it

No Man’s Sky 1.05: The biggest No Man’s Sky patch notes revealed as new update goes live


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 22, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I'm on 31 slots. I bought a 22 slotter then salvaged a dozen crashed ones. I won't buy again. Salvage is great fun and buying is too expensive with the bigger ships. If I buy a 42 slotter now, it's 50 or 70  mil I think. And you may need to save your money for more suit slots - the price goes up by 10k for each one - my last one cost 160k. (The price may be lower for you, but not by much. I think it might be influenced by alien relations.)


I am also on a 31 slot ship, was a hard slog mining 13m. I have maxed out my suit too, think the last and final upgrade was 380k.

But it dawned on me the other day I have not seen any crashed ships in the last 30 or so planets. The ones I did see at the start were only on vy'keen planets too. Need to rectify this.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 22, 2016)

Got my ps4 went to get it and it's sold out everywhere on this island , back to the uk tomorrow though so shall try again


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm seeing lots on a frozen Corax moon today. (I've just bagged a beautiful 32 slotter.) Do you search for them, or just wait for them to fall into your lap?

30 planets is a lot of travelling, I've only been to 6.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I'm seeing lots on a frozen Corax moon today. (I've just bagged a beautiful 32 slotter.) Do you search for them, or just wait for them to fall into your lap?
> 
> 30 planets is a lot of travelling, I've only been to 6.


Okay tutorial on crashed ships. 

Find a transmission building, solve the puzzle inside and you'll be given co-ordinates of a downed ship. There is a 50/50 chance it will be one slot higher than the one you have or one slot less. 

If you take the ship it is still possible to be given co-ordinates back to the same crash site. You think hey where's the ship. You're in it or you abandoned it somewhere. That's where it is. 

Finding transmission buildings?
Use a bypass chip on a yellow beam and search for transmissions. If you get a beacon or I forget what else keep using chips till you get the target you need. Once again you can still be directed to places you've already solved so move vast distances across the planet or even shifting planets is advisable before looking again.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh I progressed from 24 to 32 using this method over and over and only repairing launch and pulse....

Before getting bored and trading my way to millions to just buy a bigger ship.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 22, 2016)

I could never get bored of the ship salvage racket. I suppose I'm easily pleased! I'm studying the finer points of dismantling and upgrades and blueprints. I'll submit a really nerdy tutorial in due course. 

If you want to live dangerously, try outrunning pirates when nothing on your ship works.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> The opencl.dll files are installed with the latest nvidia drivers. The game doesn't use opencl (it uses OpenGL) - so they are most likely a red herring.
> 
> It's possible that when the game crashed, that either the game shader cache or the reshade shader cache were corrupted. You could try deleting the game's shader cache file. If you have the steam version then they will typically be stored here:
> 
> ...



I uninstalled the entire game and reinstalled it. That didn't solve it. I tried numerous versions of ReShade, installing from scratch, and that didn't solve it. I updated my driver the night it happened, and it didn't replace the opencl.dll file, which is interesting. It's dated as modified at 4.27am, which is when I crashed. I updated my driver at ~6am. Either way, it didn't solve it. 

ReShade installation is as simple as pasting a folder and 2 files into your game folder, and uninstallation is as simple as deleting them. It creates no extra files or entries in registries or anything like that. It uses a dll to hook into the game engine. You rename the dll depending on the game architecture - dx9, dx11, or opengl - so for this game you rename it to opengl32.dll. Anyway, the log shows ReShade compiles as it should, and throws out no exceptions or errors. The game just closes.

When uninstalling NMS, presumably everything in the No Man's Sky folder will have been deleted, yes? I verified the cache before I uninstalled, which presumably would have redownloaded anything that had gone awry. When that didn't work, I did a full uninstall. I used Steam's uninstall option (delete local files). Perhaps there's a more thorough way? I would have thought Uninstall Programs would have done the same thing, effectively.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Are you sure? OpenCL is for GPU concurrent processing, not an alternative to OpenGL.
> 
> It sounds to me like the drivers were updated mid-game, by either the nVidia app or Windows Update, which would crash the game, and possibly break compatibility with ReShade.



Automatic Windows updates are disabled. GeForce Experience driver updates are disabled (I update manually - I've been burned by GeForce Experience updating). 

It started with a crash to desktop, which threw me an opengl tdr error. I figured since I was pushing the game hard I'd pushed it just that little bit too hard (although I was doing nothing intensive at the time, merely walking down the corridor returning to my ship after selling things at the space station). Trying to open the game straight after and it closed to desktop, no error. Until I removed ReShade, and it's been almost flawless since (I think I've had 3 crashes, all when going into buildings, but I haven't crashed for 3 or 4 days now since the last 2 patches - ReShade still won't work though).

When it first happened, I was googling opengl tdr no man's sky, and I saw something about opencl, but I can't for the life of me find it again now, and I took little notice because I wasn't looking for that. It was purely on the off-chance I was looking through system32 and saw that opengl32 seemed all present and correct but seeing opencl jogged my memory that I'd seen that post or thing somewhere or another, so I took a closer look and saw that its time of modification was, to my recollection, pretty much spot on to when the crash would have happened. That seemed like an awful coincidence.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2016)

On ship upgrades:

if you find one that you don't like, you can accept it anyway, dismantle all its hardware, then go back and get back in your old ship and keep the spoils. Make sure you land proper close to it though, because once you accept the new ship you'll lose the marker for your old one. This is currently my only method for finding chrysonite or whatever it's called. I found a deposit of it on one of my first planets and have never found any since. I can't remember what it looks like. Blue crystals is it, I think the tool tip says? I've never seen any since.


----------



## Cid (Aug 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> On ship upgrades:
> 
> if you find one that you don't like, you can accept it anyway, dismantle all its hardware, then go back and get back in your old ship and keep the spoils. Make sure you land proper close to it though, because once you accept the new ship you'll lose the marker for your old one. This is currently my only method for finding chrysonite or whatever it's called. I found a deposit of it on one of my first planets and have never found any since. I can't remember what it looks like. Blue crystals is it, I think the tool tip says? I've never seen any since.



Yeah, blue crystals. I've also only found it on one planet - weird one, don't think it's supposed to be that rare, doesn't seem to be treated as a rare ingredient (I just buy it when I see it). Found a couple of planets with Murrine, 3ish with graviton balls but only one with chrysonite.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2016)

I've had graviton balls and albumen pearls in the same system. The first had frenzied sentinels, the second had totally chill sentinels. I'm still in that system and I think I have one more planet to discover. It's a nice system. Space is purple. The graviton/frenzied fuckers planet is lush and beautiful and I'd LOVE to be able to explore it at my leisure but I get shot at if I'm stood still for longer than 15 seconds.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2016)

Just seen my first NMS porn.

Surprised it took this long tbh.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 23, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I'm seeing lots on a frozen Corax moon today. (I've just bagged a beautiful 32 slotter.) Do you search for them, or just wait for them to fall into your lap?
> 
> 30 planets is a lot of travelling, I've only been to 6.


I have not being going to as many transmission buildings as I was in the beginning but I do see a lot of crash sites with smoking pods, just no ships.

Its probably about 40 planets in total.  I get bored with some planets pretty quickly, mostly the ones without animals. I got the 'Warped 15 Times' achievement yesterday as well   Following the atlas path and trying to get back to one of my first systems has gotten me completely lost. 

But I have become very lazy with some aspects of the game, for example I dont stop at shelters much now as I have all multitool tech so never anything new to find in the cabins etc.  Maybe need to have a few days away from it. Clocked about 85 - 90 hours already.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've had graviton balls and albumen pearls in the same system. The first had frenzied sentinels, the second had totally chill sentinels. I'm still in that system and I think I have one more planet to discover. It's a nice system. Space is purple. The graviton/frenzied fuckers planet is lush and beautiful and I'd LOVE to be able to explore it at my leisure but I get shot at if I'm stood still for longer than 15 seconds.


Shoot them back! 

Any time I have found albumen pearls they are mostly in caves so when the elite sentinels activate they never find me as the never venture far in. Also opening loads up before collecting them aids a speedier getaway if its near the mouth of a cave.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm literally just mining at the moment.	I always check the space station sales terminal,  see which items are expensive,  then go hunting for them.  Need to find something else to do, once i bought a bigger ship!


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 23, 2016)

I had a really pissed off half hour where landing had put the front part of my ship half in a pillar of some mineral and the steep side of the mountain I had landed "on" ... so used to landing in weird places I didn't even think anything of it ... then when I took off, my ship exploded.

Destroy pillar, get back in, repair ship, take off ... death. Rage quit.

Come back, destroy ground around ship, notice with despondency that I am still half in an indestructible layer of rock (presumably actually because that part was half made of my ship), get back in, repair ship, take off ... death. Rage quit.

Storm around house. Resolve to have one more go before officially complaining (yes, _officially_).

I take off.

Really, really, really fucked off about it at the time. Careful where you land in mountainous regions, people.

Now I'm trapped in the first system, as I've spent so long exploring and upgrading everything that I utterly didn't notice I'd thrown away the only power I had for my Hyperdrive and I don't have the recipe for antimatter. 

Oh and I refused help from Atlas right at the start if you were wondering. Yeah, sticking it to the man. By being trapped and having to farm Manufacturing plants until I get the recipe.   

Still loving it though


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2016)

Last night I took off and was catapulted several km straight upwards into space in less than a second. That's where I want to go anyway, but wtf.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 23, 2016)

fucthest8 said:


> I had a really pissed off half hour where landing had put the front part of my ship half in a pillar of some mineral and the steep side of the mountain I had landed "on" ... so used to landing in weird places I didn't even think anything of it ... then when I took off, my ship exploded.
> 
> Destroy pillar, get back in, repair ship, take off ... death. Rage quit.
> 
> ...




I took off and got caught in the landscape, until i blew up and died - then after repairing i found my ship was on a very hard to reach floating island. The jetpack wouldn't get you up there. I had to cut kind of stop off points in an aluminium column and jet and scrabble for my holes - took flipping ages

I still haven't got atlas card blueprint either and must have been to 12 planets


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 23, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Last night I took off and was catapulted several km straight upwards into space in less than a second. That's where I want to go anyway, but wtf.



That's happened to me really regularly, when I _don't_ want to go into space!


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 23, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I took off and got caught in the landscape, until i blew up and died - then after repairing i found my ship was on a very hard to reach floating island. The jetpack wouldn't get you up there. I had to cut kind of stop off points in an aluminium column and jet and scrabble for my holes - took flipping ages
> 
> I still haven't got atlas card blueprint either and must have been to 12 planets



Sorry to say but that makes me feel better about the whole thing. 

E2A: I did manage to find my original, starting crash site and then accept Atlas' help but frankly I think it was too late, I'm getting no fucking assistance at all


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2016)

fucthest8 said:


> I had a really pissed off half hour where landing had put the front part of my ship half in a pillar of some mineral and the steep side of the mountain I had landed "on" ... so used to landing in weird places I didn't even think anything of it ... then when I took off, my ship exploded.
> 
> Destroy pillar, get back in, repair ship, take off ... death. Rage quit.
> 
> ...





I landed too close to an overhanging something or another once. When I took off, since you don't go perfectly up but start moving slightly forwards it rammed me right underneath and just scraped along making a god-awful noise, and I could do fuck all about it. I just had to sit there, listening to the pain, watching my shield deplete, until I made it past the overhang.

And then go and make room for carite sheets to repair everything.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Last night I took off and was catapulted several km straight upwards into space in less than a second. That's where I want to go anyway, but wtf.



That happens quite frequently, I think. I suspect it's a framerate related thing? Or something? Like, there's a phenomenon in Skyrim/Fallout where the physics engine is linked to framerate. So if you have an insanely good framerate shit flies all over the place. It's like gravity is reduced or the game takes e=mc2 and says lol no. There's also the weird phenomenon of when you enter a building in Fallout where you've placed your own items on surfaces, they load before the surfaces do, before you get in the room, and so they fall through, a little more each time, until they're under the floor. But then, you know, _Bugthesda_. Anyway, it's going to be a weird thing like that. It amuses me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2016)

fucthest8 said:


> Sorry to say but that makes me feel better about the whole thing.
> 
> E2A: I did manage to find my original, starting crash site and then accept Atlas' help but frankly I think it was too late, I'm getting no fucking assistance at all



I once found a crashed ship and it had the atlas pod there and I got to accept its help all over again for a second time. It was really weird. But it made me think that all these crashed ships could have contained Travellers like me who never made it. That's


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2016)

If you end up with your ship in a really unfortunate place that you can't reach, you can set out on the long walk to an outpost/shelter and call it to you using the doodad they have there for just that situation.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 23, 2016)

Are we all heading for the centre of the universe?


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 23, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Are we all heading for the centre of the universe?


I am. It's taking ages.

Has anyone reached the centre yet?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 23, 2016)

And is the centre the same for everyone?

In other news there is no centre of the universe in reality, right trainspotters. I've read why but can't quite grasp it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Are we all heading for the centre of the universe?



I don't know what the fuck I'm doing, tbh. I'm just sort of heading from here to there. I'm vaguely following the Atlas thing, but idk. 

If you follow Atlas you get an ending, and if you go to the centre you get an ending. Can you follow Atlas, get an ending, and then go to the centre and get an ending? I don't want to read what the endings are (I don't expect them to be momentous or anything, I'd just rather experience it for myself), but I want to kind of know. But I don't. 

I want to find out more about my status as a 'Traveller' and what that means. In-game, I mean. I don't want to read about it on a website somewhere.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2016)

D'wards said:


> And is the centre the same for everyone?
> 
> In other news there is no centre of the universe in reality, right trainspotters. I've read why but can't quite grasp it.



You're headed to the centre of the Euclid galaxy, not the universe. There are multiple galaxies in the game, but we're all starting in the Euclid galaxy, and you're heading to the centre of that. I don't know how you get to the others. Presumably something to do with getting to the centre of this first one.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 23, 2016)

My black-box appliance for gaming peasants (on/off button and left-right/up-down pad) is on it's way back, yay! If it does break again, I will obviously not roll my sleeves up and see what the matter is, perhaps install this, or re-configure that, or replace component such an such, I will just try turning it off and on again in the special way as directed by Playstation support, and if the light on the top s still blue, I will again return it to my overlords at Sony Playstation, who will sort it all out, as that sorta thing is not for the likes of me, for I am a gaming-peasant, whose only role is to operate Sonys asset and consume the performance-capped games that have graciously been made available to me and my kind on the platform that Sony are the owners of. I wish Apple made consoles too. yay!

/rant, because like the Caffrey's... well it was my bright idea to go PS4 in the first place.

At least I can enjoy reading this thread again.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 23, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I still haven't got atlas card blueprint either and must have been to 12 planets



You get them in space, not on planets. Follow any spacial anomalies you get alerted about.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks to LowFlight Mod I know feel even more like a peasant.



Simplicity, I said, a kind of NoMansSky Appliance, I said, more social like, less of a geek, more fun, I said.

Bah, saves first pound toward correcting this grievous judgement error.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I suspect it's a framerate related thing?



Dunno if I have good framerate (you wot?) but this happens to me too. But mostly with one particular ship.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 24, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Thanks to LowFlight Mod I know feel even more like a peasant.



Crikey! I want that. How do I get it? At 1.17 he flew THROUGH A HOLE!

What are the little purple eyes?

And what are the pop-ins? They're discussed in the Youtube comments


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2016)

Tiny moon covered in 25k electron pearls (or something like that), but nearly all the animals are vicious killers and the sentinels come down hard if you sneeze on anything. Good fun to plunder


----------



## Cid (Aug 24, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Crikey! I want that. How do I get it? At 1.17 he flew THROUGH A HOLE!
> 
> What are the little purple eyes?
> 
> And what are the pop-ins? They're discussed in the Youtube comments



Pop-in is where visual features (textures) appear out of nowhere, or where you have a low res texture that suddenly resolves. E.g when you're flying and features can only be seen when you're close to them. Or when you see a nice emeril outcrop and land, only to for it to pop out of existence because you've already mined it. To do with draw distance.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 24, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Tiny moon covered in 25k electron pearls (or something like that), but nearly all the animals are vicious killers and the sentinels come down hard if you sneeze on anything. Good fun to plunder


 I'm on the same . I either park me ship nearby and leg it and cower, or if in an area where theres loads just collect until i die, then go and plunder me own grave and start again.

I will take on sentinels but once the k-9's turn up i don't bother


----------



## D'wards (Aug 24, 2016)

I name all my planets after British coastal towns - particularly ifrom the west country as i've just finished a book about a guy who walks the 500 mile coastal path with his dog, so when i get on a new one i'd reach for the book and see where he is - Weymouth, Newquay, Lyme Regis etc

Anyone else have a system for naming?


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## ffsear (Aug 24, 2016)

How do I get a new MultiTool ?  I've had the same one for ages now.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2016)

ffsear said:


> How do I get a new MultiTool ?  I've had the same one for ages now.


I found one in a building. Didn't have to do anything special.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

ffsear said:


> How do I get a new MultiTool ?  I've had the same one for ages now.



When you go into planetary buildings where you can sell stuff, on the wall will be a long oblong case type thing, which flips down as you approach it. Multitools are in there. They'll usually be either a little better or around the same as what you currently have. You can compare them with what you already have, the same way you can when deciding whether to take/buy a ship, and then purchase them. You can't move your upgrades over to the new one, so bear that in mind - you'll have to build what you want from scratch but the new ones you find will usually have a few decent upgrades installed already.

You can also get them as rewards from speaking to aliens, or from monoliths/ruins, and of course you get them for free then.

I've not seen a multitool for more than 190k, and I've got a max 24-slot one and have had for ages.

Sack off the boltcaster. Get the railshot adapter, and then every possible upgrade for the mining laser, inc. all the cooldown attachments. You'll be able to take sentinels down no problem and mining will be a dream. Get the plasma launcher too. I recommend intensity and propulsion upgrades, and after that if you have space (you probably won't) radius. Avoid ricochet unless you like mayhem.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

I maxed out my suit last night. Building up the motivation to gather all the necessary resources to build all the upgrades I want.

Upgrades benefit from adjacency bonuses. That is, if you place certain ones next to each other you get a significant bonus to their efficacy. The main thing to know is you want the most powerful upgrade in the middle touching as many of the others as possible. You get no/little bonus for diagonal placement.

To clarify: I'm talking about when you have sigma, tau, theta, and possibly omega (not seen anything above omega, and I only have 1 omega upgrade for my mining laser, everything else has stopped at theta) upgrades for the same thing. So, you put theta (or omega) in the middle, and have sigma and tau touching it above and below.

I believe theorycrafting suggests doing something like this is beneficial:

sigma sigma sigma
theta  theta theta
tau	 tau	tau

and if you have extra versions, then perhaps:

tau
omega sigma
theta

I'll dig out the posts/threads to find the proper info.

Edit: I can't find the thing I was looking for. There's an extended post on a forum somewhere (not reddit) that was where they initially worked it out. Just google 'adjacency bonus no man's sky' though and you'll find loads of info. Look for the coloured borders around your tech - if the coloured border appears you're getting a bonus, although not necessarily the best one you can get.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

Tip for scanning flying creatures: zoom in on them with your scanner; press your fire button once to ready the mining laser - you'll see the crosshair change from a small white cross to the mining laser's circle thing; you'll almost certainly trigger a scan at that point as long as you're vaguely touching the bird/flying thing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

I was getting really frustrated yesterday when trying to scan a flying thing. I killed it. When I went over to scan its lifeless body I vowed to never, ever, ever do that again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

Well I knew I wouldn't be able to stay spoiler-free forever.

I just saw what's at the centre of the galaxy.

Oh lololololololololololololololol


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've got a max 24-slot one and have had for ages.



Many people, me included, keep getting offered one with the same or fewer slots. We get stuck with 14 or 15 slots for such a long, loooong time that something seems very wrong. So what did you do to get such favourable treatment?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Tip for scanning flying creatures


 There was one on my last planet which was flying at the same height as ships. It was impossible to scan. I tried jetpacking to it. I tried killing it but only scorched its feathers a tiny bit. I'm wondering whether a long range scanner upgrade is required. Or a long range mining beam upgrade, to kill it proper. (This may explain mauvais' missing species.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

idk, I just found one (one that you have to pay for) with 18 slots really quite early on, which was better than the majority I was getting offered (around 10 slots or so). After that it wasn't long before I got the 24 slots. I still get offered 19 slot versions here and there. It's just luck of the draw. Go to enough buildings and you'll find a better one eventually.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 24, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Anyone else have a system for naming?



I call animals Iain Duncan Smith, then kill them.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 24, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> There was one on my last planet which was flying at the same height as ships. It was impossible to scan. I tried jetpacking to it. I tried killing it but only scorched its feathers a tiny bit. I'm wondering whether a long range scanner upgrade is required. Or a long range mining beam upgrade, to kill it proper. (This may explain mauvais' missing species.)


I since went to more planets and found all the species there in very little time, so it was either bugged or required niche parameters on a large planet.

I think I've probably had enough of NMS to be honest.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> idk



Did you do anything special wrt to your alien relations? Like learning every word of their language, for example?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 24, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I think I've probably had enough of NMS to be honest.



At least you didn't pay for it! How did you get the free copy?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Did you do anything special wrt to your alien relations? Like learning every word of their language, for example?



Nope. I've learned 250 words now but I started getting upgrades pretty quickly. Anyway, that's neither here nor there because I've bought all of my multitool slot upgrades, the ones that mattered anyway. Are you simply not looking in the locker things on the wall? That's where the best ones have been for me.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 24, 2016)

I look in all of them! 99% have one fewer slot than my current tool


----------



## Cid (Aug 24, 2016)

I've had aliens (I think Vy'Keen specifically) offer me multitool upgrades. And some events (think I've seen in monuments and a manned observatory) offer multitools. I found a vy'keen who offered me an upgrade, reloaded, bought the improved multitool in the same room, then got the upgrade off him. Jumped about 4. Since then I've seen them around quite a bit, just by finding planetary selling places. On 24 now.

It's _possible_ that early systems are less likely to offer an advanced multitool.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 24, 2016)

Cid said:


> reloaded



Cheat!


----------



## Cid (Aug 24, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Cheat!



I'm fed up with grind mechanics. And there are loads of the sodding things in NMS. I'm not about to go infinite cash or anything but the odd reload, the graviton stacking bug etc? I shall exploit them where I can.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

Cid said:


> I've had aliens (I think Vy'Keen specifically) offer me multitool upgrades. And some events (think I've seen in monuments and a manned observatory) offer multitools. I found a vy'keen who offered me an upgrade, reloaded, bought the improved multitool in the same room, then got the upgrade off him. Jumped about 4. Since then I've seen them around quite a bit, just by finding planetary selling places. On 24 now.
> 
> It's _possible_ that early systems are less likely to offer an advanced multitool.



I don't think this is true. It's possible to get all the upgrades in the game on your starting planet. Certainly in your starting system. It's something some people are a bit pissed off about because they've stopped getting new upgrades really early on so it hampers the feeling of progression. Certainly it's rare I get anything new now and I'm only on system number 3.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

I think I will have to call system number 5 Mambo Number 5


----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll pass

Zero Punctuation : No Man's Sky


----------



## mauvais (Aug 24, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> At least you didn't pay for it! How did you get the free copy?


Thievery.

Generally games are hard to steal now, and don't receive updates, online services etc so not a great long term idea when you can just buy it, but if it's questionable as to whether it'll work - or is a good proposition - then it's a better idea than Steam refunds etc.

Eventually this thing might be overhauled, and will very likely drop right down in price regardless, and I'll reconsider it then.


----------



## Cid (Aug 24, 2016)

Dandred said:


> I'll pass
> 
> Zero Punctuation : No Man's Sky



Hmm... That's about it. I'm pretty sure I'm just playing so I can mine more stuff to make my ship better. I mean I know what's at the centre and at the end of the Atlas path and they both sound pretty crap. And, while I've found planets and bits of planets that I quite like, it's all a bit dull. I want to play right now, but I'm resisting it a bit because basically I want to play because I got grav balls to stack and I'm on a planet that has them and emeril. I could have a ship with 40 slots after a decent session! But... why?

I've got greater exploration joy from Elite tbh. Coming out of frame shift into the gravity of an exotic star, the search for earth-likes (outside the core systems where they're terraformed). Going out exploring really feels like leaving everything behind... venturing outside the last stations, into the black.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 25, 2016)

I heard maybe what happens at the centre



Spoiler



I heard it just flings you out to edge of galaxy again - i thought it would be more dramatic than that.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm getting a little fatigued - i think i might buy a 28-33 slot ship, supe it up, then abandon until a decent update "drops" (i'm 42 - i cannot use words like "drop" without being ironic, but it is a very good new word with a good use)


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 25, 2016)

Suddenly I'm getting decent multitools from the cabinets - I jumped from 16 to 24 slots last night. And I maxed out my suit. And after 20 crashed ships I'm up to 34 slots.  If I get bored and run out of things to do I will start installing mods. Maybe the modding community will be the ones who keep the game fresh and interesting in the long term?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Suddenly I'm getting decent multitools from the cabinets - I jumped from 16 to 24 slots last night. And I maxed out my suit. And after 20 crashed ships I'm up to 34 slots.  If I get bored and run out of things to do I will start installing mods. Maybe the modding community will be the ones who keep the game fresh and interesting in the long term?



That's usually the case for most open world games. Skyrim and Fallout 3/NV certainly wouldn't still get played half as much without the mods. 

You have to be of a certain mindset to enjoy open world games, particularly ones with little-to-no story to speak of. I spent 2000 hours (shut up) in Skyrim, and in that time I didn't touch one of the DLC packs, completed the main story just the once, didn't do even half of the daedric prince 'side quests' and mostly just wandered from cave to cave. I enjoy getting lost in Space Engine, which is literally just you flying around a procedurally generated realistic-ish mock up of our universe, going "ooh, that's a moon" and "ooh, that planet has rings" and then moving on to the next system. 

Expectation is everything. I expected nothing from NMS other than what I've been given, and I enjoy it immensely. I know what happens at the centre (you're right, D'wards), I believe I read somewhere what happens at the end of the Atlas path, which if correct is similar but with slightly more reason to it. 



Spoiler



It's essentially New Game +



And I'm perfectly okay with that. I'm interested to see what they add to the game in the future, and to see what directions it can evolve into, but it's not something that has any bearing on my enjoyment right now. But I understand not everyone wants the same thing, and a slightly-more-involved-and-more-stylised Space Engine isn't what many people want. I think there has been a lot more anger and frustration with No Man's Sky because the 'revolutionary' nature of the tech behind it all and the scale of the project coming from such a small team made everyone, regardless of what their favourite genres are, want a piece of it. There was a lot of projection, and perhaps more so than we see for the usual release of other games. But it is what it is. And to me, it's exactly what I expected it to be, but I guess not everyone expected or wanted the same thing.

Anyway, yes, mods will bring in all sorts of different elements. Be aware mods are liable to break with patches, and certainly with larger game updates, so don't install them and rely on them for a game you're invested in, because it could all go to hell and you might have to restart from scratch with no upgrades. At the very least, make a backup of your saves folder before you install any, so that you can go back to that point when/if they break and/or you have to remove them if they bork your current saves.

You should periodically be making backups of saves anyway. It's just good games-playing practice.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 25, 2016)

Apparently I put 1144 hours into GTAV. Partly because I was writing stuff for it, but that was only a component.

However, that was because it's a diverse sandbox with a whole bunch of stuff to do, scripted or of your own freeform making. I don't know how long the bundled missions took, a few days probably.

NMS is short lived due to a lack of diversity, which doesn't come from combinations and permutations alone.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2016)

My point was that people like different things, from games in general and from open world games more specifically.

I've seen an awful lot of "I don't like it therefore it cannot be liked" - which to be fair you get with anything and everything, but it's intensely annoying being told I'm somehow faulty because I like a thing other people don't.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 25, 2016)

That flows out of the nature of interactive, freeform entertainment.

If you go and see a film and you hate it, whereas someone else loves it, or vice versa, you still saw the same film in the same linear way over the same period of time. Maybe they/you didn't appreciate it, understand it, get the reference, whatever, but there's only so much room for manouevre.

If you hate for example NMS whilst someone else has a great time, there's a much broader set of possibilities in which it's your own fault - a lack of imagination, the way you played it, the value you extracted from it, and so on. Or the opposite, that the game is shit and the person who had a great time with it is a simpleton who would be happy smashing two mediocre pebbles together for a month. People would typically rather believe one than the other.

So as a game tends more towards the experience and extraction of it, rather than linear content, you get more sentiment directed towards the reviewer/player than the game itself. Especially when everyone involved invested more time and money than other types of content.


----------



## 8den (Aug 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I spent 2000 hours (shut up) in Skyrim,



That deserves a


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2016)

8den said:


> That deserves a


 My pal has so far done 2,500 hours on Destiny - and he has 5 kids and a business. However, his business is a CEX so he just plays Destiny at work, but is there in case they get an arsey customer. He lets the underpaid kids just get on with it otherwise - not a micro manager and i applaud him for it.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2016)

Does anyone have any thoughts or info on whether there will be any updates or DLC type things in the future?

Base building or the like?


----------



## 8den (Aug 26, 2016)

D'wards said:


> My pal has so far done 2,500 hours on Destiny - and he has 5 kids and a business. However, his business is a CEX so he just plays Destiny at work, but is there in case they get an arsey customer. He lets the underpaid kids just get on with it otherwise - not a micro manager and i applaud him for it.



That's really like mitigating your drug use by saying, "my mates crack Habit is much worse than mine".


----------



## Chz (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't have a record of how many hours, but I'm fairly certain my timesink was Just Cause 2. I decided to "liberate" everything on the map, just for fun. 
Someone needs to write a mix of Just Cause and No Man's Sky. NMS is missing out on grapple hooks and explosive charges... Which reminds me, does the jetpack get improved? Certainly I had high hopes of running about like Tribes, but it looks to be something to get you out of pits and not much else.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 26, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts or info on whether there will be any updates or DLC type things in the future?
> 
> Base building or the like?


I think with this model it's fairly unlikely, though by no means impossible. It all comes down to money. The developers have to go on making revenue, one way or another.

If you're making a game you have quite a few choices over the model these days:

the traditional one-shot, full price affair
traditional one-shot release but extended with DLC, either paid-for to make more money or free to keep people playing and paying for in-game stuff (e.g. GTA V)

an episodic version of the above - same thing but split into chunks
pure subscription model, i.e. £x a month for access

lower-cost or even free release of a game _framework_, where adding content costs money
Personally I think NMS is more towards the first of those. If so, they will be looking to move on to their next product rather than sustaining this one indefinitely.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Personally I think NMS is more towards the first of those. If so, they will be looking to move on to their next product rather than sustaining this one indefinitely.


 They obviously made a shitload of money on NMS, but will people trust them again?

A lot of the promises they made about NMS didn't come to pass, but they can fix that with patches and NMS


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 26, 2016)

I read some where (I can't find the link), that they plan to release DLC 'in the future' but only after they've fixed all the bugs.
When or whether that will happen remains to be seen, but I genuinely think there is a parallel between NMS and Minecraft in that at first there's not much to do other than mine and build stuff. But given time, they'll build upon that and there will be a much deeper game.
Plus it's a vanity project, I doubt they're just going to leave in the lurch and go an make Joe Danger 3...


----------



## mauvais (Aug 26, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> I read some where (I can't find the link), that they plan to release DLC 'in the future' but only after they've fixed all the bugs.
> When or whether that will happen remains to be seen, but I genuinely think there is a parallel between NMS and Minecraft in that at first there's not much to do other than mine and build stuff. But given time, they'll build upon that and there will be a much deeper game.


I paid €10 for Minecraft though, in 2010, when it was in its alpha version.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 26, 2016)

There is that. But I think that was more Sony's decision than anyone else's.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2016)

Base building and owning freighters is already planned.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Personally I think NMS is more towards the first of those. If so, they will be looking to move on to their next product rather than sustaining this one indefinitely.



This is contrary to everything they've said.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is contrary to everything they've said.


So's the game *cymbal crash*

We'll see I suppose. I think has to be monetisable, otherwise it's an unlikely benevolence.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2016)

mauvais said:


> So's the game *cymbal crash*
> 
> We'll see I suppose. I think has to be monetisable, otherwise it's an unlikely benevolence.


But Rockstar have carried on putting out superb DLC and updates for GTA V, all of it free.

Rockstar really are a class act in that respect - release a superb ready to market game, then keep rewarding loyal fans, and its why i will always buy Rockstar output


----------



## mauvais (Aug 26, 2016)

D'wards said:


> But Rockstar have carried on putting out superb DLC and updates for GTA V, all of it free.
> 
> Rockstar really are a class act in that respect - release a superb ready to market game, then keep rewarding loyal fans, and its why i will always buy Rockstar output


That's because they make some degree of money, on an ongoing basis, out of the continued success of the online component. Plus incredibly they keep on selling the game itself even though every man and his dogs must own it thrice already.


----------



## Cid (Aug 26, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> I read some where (I can't find the link), that they plan to release DLC 'in the future' but only after they've fixed all the bugs.
> When or whether that will happen remains to be seen, but I genuinely think there is a parallel between NMS and Minecraft in that at first there's not much to do other than mine and build stuff. But given time, they'll build upon that and there will be a much deeper game.
> Plus it's a vanity project, I doubt they're just going to leave in the lurch and go an make Joe Danger 3...



Minecraft did its core elements well from pretty early on in its development though. Build anything you want within a set palette. In survival mode, feel like you've earned the things you've built. In survival mode feel a sense of jeopardy from the start. Build on your experiences, fear the dark places, bring your light to them. Everything else built on that solid core of gameplay. Combat in Minecraft is (or was) pretty crap, but it didn't really matter. It's the same with Elite Dangerous; at core it is an extremely good space flight sim (with all the complicated controls, annoying landings etc that 'sim' implies). It's also a decent enough space trucking game, a good exploration game etc. Decent core game to which new elements can be added. Or some open world games have a very well realised environment at their core... Skyrim and Fallout don't have very good combat mechanics (and plotting in Skyrim was a bit shoddy), but they are full worlds realised in a remarkable level of detail. GTA games; most of the individual elements (driving, shooting, flying etc) are pretty average but because they take place in a massive, detailed city the game works.

I'm not sure what NMS does well. Its core is world/creature generation and exploration... I think it fell short on that. Being able to build bases on those worlds won't improve them.

I'm quite conflicted on NMS because it is an impressive achievement. And sometimes I find a world that I enjoy exploring. But then I get chased by a jumping green blob or something. There are a lot of jarring elements in there that really don't help with the whole suspension of disbelief thing.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 26, 2016)

Well despite all the criticisms, some of them just- I hate the way moons don't orbit, one of the things I really looked forward to was seeing moons rise and set, also huge buildings and trees as seen in some of the pre-release footage would be nice, and the procedural Lego-blocks (if you will, eyes and noses and cheeks rather than just heads... fuck knows the performance issues that presents, they must have thought a lot about what level of elements they'd work with) would work much better if they were smaller thus producing more varied outcomes but that dye I think is caste now and won't change going forward. Procedural creature behaviour I really hope is possible in future even if creature behaviour is quite basic at the moment. Seeing what mods are already starting to appear over in PC-land also looks really promising, I'm fairly sure HG will be keeping an eye on the modding community and Sean's always said he's keen on the conversation with players and what they want for ongoing development.

Overall I think NMS in its current form is a very good basis for ongoing improvement. The two years or so we'll have to wait for everything that was advertised and more to come in is now tolerable because we have the basic version to play, and the basic version has plenty to enjoy in my opinion. I don't mind if great artists lie cheat and steal (as some beleive has been the case here, me not so much) so long as the end result is great art.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 26, 2016)

i ve started naming all my planets and systems with my e-mail address,   in the off chance that someone may visit one and get in contact


----------



## ffsear (Aug 26, 2016)

so many terrible reviews of this game,   i feel sorry for these people.   they must have no imagination.	this game, in my opinion is a a masterpiece,  and people will still be playing in 10 years time


----------



## Cid (Aug 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw do you use a program or anything for screenshots?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2016)

Cid said:


> Vintage Paw do you use a program or anything for screenshots?



I was using Steam for screenshots, but now I'm using Bandicam.

I usually use ReShade in most games, but we all know how that turned out in NMS...


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 27, 2016)

Interacting with a Gek plaque.....

'You have learned the Gek word for love'

'You have learned the Gek word for egg'


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 27, 2016)

more reasons not to bother naming thing that aren't planets and systems


No Man’s Sky wipes your discoveries after two weeks | Games | Geek.com


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 27, 2016)

I love the freedom/ambients/music and more but must say like many others I feel a certain empty blandness and lost opportunity.....but I read somewhere that(I hope this happens) if hello games done updates etc Like minecraft then nms could well be a contender for best game ever, due to(dunno if this is true) minecraft on release only having about 5 per cent the content it has now. What say you urbs?


----------



## snadge (Aug 27, 2016)

Had a blast of the game on my mates Playstation, games not for me (the flight model is far too simplistic and awful) but it does look pretty in a cartoony way, the actual gameplay, well not for me either, for a space game you spend far too much time on planets and hardly anytime flying.

I'll stick with ED which to me, is a far more immersive space game for exploration, especially now that I have set myself the task of finding as many earth like worlds as I can.


----------



## Cid (Aug 27, 2016)

snadge said:


> Had a blast of the game on my mates Playstation, games not for me (the flight model is far too simplistic and awful) but it does look pretty in a cartoony way, the actual gameplay, well not for me either, for a space game you spend far too much time on planets and hardly anytime flying.
> 
> I'll stick with ED which to me, is a far more immersive space game for exploration, especially now that I have set myself the task of finding as many earth like worlds as I can.



How many have you found?


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 27, 2016)

Got as close to the centre as possible but can't make that last jump because it says I need to upgrade my Hyperdrive, which is fully upgraded already!
Wondering if it's a glitch as I can't find anyone else whinging about it.


----------



## moon (Aug 27, 2016)

Last night I played this game very differently, ignoring all alien structures and shiny valuable things, it was an amazing experience, exploring the landscape and wandering far away from my ship.
I think that once you take the pressure off yourself to keep upgrading and collecting valuables this game comes into its own.
You start to really look at things and allow your curiosity to guide you, scanning everything that looks new and interesting.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 27, 2016)

moon said:


> I think that once you take the pressure off yourself



Nail on head. You can play in 2 ways: competitively achieving stuff, or just relaxing and letting your mind and your ship and your character wander. I often zoom around for ages in the upper atmosphere, admiring how the views change at different altitudes.

Oh, and I bought an Atlas stone by mistake. I noticed that one of the pilots had a buy price of over 5 million, so I assumed his selling price would be within a few per cent of that. I bought one from another pilot for 2.5 mil, all excited, expecting to double my money within seconds...but the first pilot's buy price was only 68k! It seems that everyone's buy price is 68-70k, but a few people have crazy selling prices in the millions. So now I'm 2.5 mill in the hole, carrying this shiny thing around with no idea what it does. I keep it in my suit so the pirates can't sense it (I think they can only sense what's in the hold). I'm hoping that if I ever get around to heading for the centre, somebody really will give me 5 mill for it.

And what it is with warp cells? Why is there no market for them? I've got 3 of them in my other suit pockets.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> more reasons not to bother naming thing that aren't planets and systems
> 
> 
> No Man’s Sky wipes your discoveries after two weeks | Games | Geek.com



Someone asked me about this yesterday, but all mine are still there...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> Interacting with a Gek plaque.....
> 
> 'You have learned the Gek word for love'
> 
> 'You have learned the Gek word for egg'



I finally got to my first Gek system. They're brill. Totally fashioned after the Ferengi. I love it when they laugh. Their ruin/monolith lore is bonkers.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2016)

moon said:


> Last night I played this game very differently, ignoring all alien structures and shiny valuable things, it was an amazing experience, exploring the landscape and wandering far away from my ship.
> I think that once you take the pressure off yourself to keep upgrading and collecting valuables this game comes into its own.
> You start to really look at things and allow your curiosity to guide you, scanning everything that looks new and interesting.



I pretty much agree with this. If you just get in your ship and go from question mark to question mark, and set yourself the goal of getting units for a better ship, then it's bound to feel repetitive. But I enjoy wandering and wandering. I landed on my first planet devoid of any life at all the other day (I've had others say there was no fauna and yet there were still 8 slots of species to discover, wtf? This had none), and yet it was still very pretty. Reminded me of Ireland, with its green mossy texture and large stone landscape. I spent well over an hour walking all the way around the little island I landed on. There was almost nothing there at all. Maybe 2 or 3 question marks - I didn't even go to 1 of them - that were just downed damaged machinery, and... well, that was it. But it was lovely.

I'm learning to not spend all my time on one planet. There are a couple I've gone to now, sussed out the resources, and flown away from immediately because the landscape didn't really do it for me. I discovered no waypoints or anything on them. As a completionist, that in itself is quite freeing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Nail on head. You can play in 2 ways: competitively achieving stuff, or just relaxing and letting your mind and your ship and your character wander. I often zoom around for ages in the upper atmosphere, admiring how the views change at different altitudes.
> 
> Oh, and I bought an Atlas stone by mistake. I noticed that one of the pilots had a buy price of over 5 million, so I assumed his selling price would be within a few per cent of that. I bought one from another pilot for 2.5 mil, all excited, expecting to double my money within seconds...but the first pilot's buy price was only 68k! It seems that everyone's buy price is 68-70k, but a few people have crazy selling prices in the millions. So now I'm 2.5 mill in the hole, carrying this shiny thing around with no idea what it does. I keep it in my suit so the pirates can't sense it (I think they can only sense what's in the hold). I'm hoping that if I ever get around to heading for the centre, somebody really will give me 5 mill for it.
> 
> And what it is with warp cells? Why is there no market for them? I've got 3 of them in my other suit pockets.



You can use Atlas stones to build something or another. Not sure if they're part of the recipe for an atlas pass, as I haven't got that far yet. I've reached my first atlas station, which gave me my first atlas stone. 

I've finally been using grav balls to upgrade my hazard protection to theta. Of all the things, I ran out of carbon lol, so I need a bit more of that to upgrade my last one. 

One thing that definitely annoys me is there's no database of recipes learned. I can only see what I need to craft something if I have a free slot. I have all 24 slots in my multitool in use, but I bet I could make better versions of a couple of things, but it means disassembling something to do so, but I don't want to do that in case I don't have the materials to make it again or to make what I want to replace it. It'd be really useful to have another tab in the directory that lists what you've learned.


----------



## Cid (Aug 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was using Steam for screenshots, but now I'm using Bandicam.
> 
> I usually use ReShade in most games, but we all know how that turned out in NMS...



I've found some nice places... Think this is my favourite so far. Will probably keep dipping in, but now want to play Elite again, so that will sink most spare time.



Spoiler: probably big image



It had two planets and a moon visible, but couldn't fit them in. And the formation has various valleys and caves.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2016)

This is my current planet. It's mostly rocky, not much in the way of vegetation, but every now and again it has these beautiful deep lakes.







The rocky planets are my favourite. I never expected that!

This planet has emeril and iridium, and the odd grav ball here and there. And the sentinels shoot on sight!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Someone asked me about this yesterday, but all mine are still there...



Apparently  it  might be just an occasional bug.


----------



## snadge (Aug 27, 2016)

Cid said:


> How many have you found?




Four so far and about 200 terraformables.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 28, 2016)

A ruin with a big, gold rolling ball:





I pushed it through the tower, over the retaining wall and down the hill. Nothing happened:





Here's a different ruin with an identical ball, but it was like this when I got here, guv. I blew a trench with grenades so I could push the ball into a cave.





P.S. How do you do screenshots without the icons?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> P.S. How do you do screenshots without the icons?



In the graphics menu there's an option to turn off the HUD. It's a bit annoying to have to go in and out of the menu to do it each time though.

There are also mods that can remove it, which give you a toggle so you just hit a key when you want to remove it, and hit the key to bring it back again. There are mods to remove the scanlines and chromatic aberration too.

Or you can go the way of Cheat Engine, and download a cheat table that does the same. That's what I use. This is the one I'm using:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2016)

^ He's updated the table since that one. He's tried to 'fix' loads of stuff to do with controlling the ship and jetpack. It's all a bit 'cheaty' but after playing for ages you might welcome a bit of a change, idk. I haven't used anything other than remove hud, remove scanlines/CA, and the fov control, but I might check out the ship controls, etc.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 28, 2016)

Just noticed that nvidia has just released new card drivers..... with built in optimization for NMS


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah, they released them last week I think. I didn't install them, I thought I'd wait a bit because there were a few people saying they had problems with them. Figured I'd wait until NMS had pushed out a few more patches first.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank god for Steam refunds!

I might buy it again when it's finished.

As for the early Minecraft comparisons...well, that was released as a beta and not a finished game, and cost £12 not £40.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 29, 2016)

My mind is well and truly blown. I'm going to stay on this planet for a while, despite the acid rain, the clouds, the foliage which hides all the buildings and the storms which blow the ship all over the place. Yesterday I saw:


Spoiler: Pretty things



- pairs of ships hovering nose down a few feet above the planet. They were darting around from one spot to another, looking like bumblebees visiting flowers. I don't know what they were doing. Mining maybe? Is there a mining upgrade which lets you mine a planet the way you would mine an asteroid?

- a big fish which nearly killed me (the people who complained about lack of sharks are wrong!)

- three other fascinating fish species

- places which are too deep underwater to be visible from the surface. You have to dive down to 'save' them. So far they are just waypoints with the usual drop boxes - no shelters yet.

- stackable items in my slots - 6 grav balls in one slot, 45 vortex cubes in another, and so on


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2016)

I wonder if this being your first gaming experience is allowing you to enjoy it for what it is, without all the preconceptions everyone else brought to it?

It's a joy to read your experiences


----------



## Cid (Aug 29, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> - pairs of ships hovering nose down a few feet above the planet. They were darting around from one spot to another, looking like bumblebees visiting flowers. I don't know what they were doing. Mining maybe? Is there a mining upgrade which lets you mine a planet the way you would mine an asteroid?



Probably a bug... 

You should take screenshots.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 29, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I wonder if this being your first gaming experience is allowing you to enjoy it for what it is, without all the preconceptions everyone else brought to it?
> 
> It's a joy to read your experiences


I'm not a complete first timer - I've played a fair bit of Red Alert 2, Civ 5 and fairly early COD (Normandy landings stuff.) But I stopped having desktop machines sometime last century and I've always shied away from buying a gaming PC or a console. It seemed a sad misdirection of time and money. The NMS trailers just blew me away so I bought a used gaming machine then waited well over a year for the release. Something about the graphics and the music and even the stories on the terminals in the abandoned shelters...it all fires my imagination in a way that other games don't. I watched lots of Elite Dangerous on Youtube the other day - I just couldn't stand the voices or the music. I also hate all those combat games where you have this hard faced avatar making all these frantic jerky movements. It's all shit and it speaks to a very low level of creativity. A good game can't just be written by nerdy programmers, it needs to have something of a children's story book about it. NMS has that.

Here are the hovering ships! Naturally I had to shoot them down, in the interests of research. They crashed and burned just like the friendly alien ships. The first pic is of a stationary one. In the second pic the orange ship is stationary and the blue one is zipping to a new spot. JUST LIKE BEES! I've explored the planet a lot and seen masses of ships but I've only seen the bee ships at one location. Perhaps they are based at a trading post..they zip off to do some mining, zip back to trade? I'll have to keep exploring until I find them again, and follow them instead of killing them.

Plus pic 3 is the corpse of a killer fish in front of an underwater abandoned shelter.


----------



## Cid (Aug 29, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> it all fires my imagination in a way that other games don't. I watched lots of Elite Dangerous on Youtube the other day - I just couldn't stand the voices or the music. I also hate all those combat games where you have this hard faced avatar making all these frantic jerky movements. It's all shit and it speaks to a very low level of creativity. A good game can't just be written by nerdy programmers, it needs to have something of a children's story book about it. NMS has that.



This is one of the reasons people get pissed off with NMS fans*... 'You don't like my game because you're not creative, your game is for stupid uncreative people'. 

*That's a massive generalisation obviously, NMS fans really being a diverse bunch.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 30, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Spoiler: Pretty things
> 
> 
> 
> - stackable items in my slots - 6 grav balls in one slot, 45 vortex cubes in another, and so on


How do you do this and is it just for pc version? I have 8 Atlas balls that are taking up space.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 30, 2016)

This is what I know about stacks so far.  Stacks are started by the game when you dismantle a ship's upgrades. If the upgrades contain more than one of an item, e.g. 3 carite sheets, the game stacks them. Doesn't matter if you have more than enough empty slots for those items, the game still wants to stack them. It does this with vortex cubes, dynamic resonators, neutrino modules, grav balls, dimensional matrices, microdensity fabrics and probably others too. (I don't know about Atlas balls. Can you get Atlas balls from dismantling? If not, no dice.)

A stack looks identical to a single item. You hover over them to see the quantity.  I bet lots of people have stacks of carite sheets etc but are unaware of it.

You can't start a stack yourself. But once the stack has been started by dismantling, you can add to it with Move and Stack.

You need to keep at least 1 item in the stack. If you go down to zero, no more stacking until the game makes another one next time you dismantle a ship. You also lose your stacks when you die.

Stacks can have 100 items. After that the game makes a second stack, but I don't think it will make a third. (I have two stacks of 100 vortex cubes, but when I got more the game put each one in a separate slot.)

Stacks can be moved between suit and ship.

hth.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 30, 2016)

That you can't start a stack sounds like a bug.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 30, 2016)

Cid said:


> This is one of the reasons people get pissed off with NMS fans*... 'You don't like my game because you're not creative, your game is for stupid uncreative people'.



I wouldn't go around rubbishing other games all over the web, but I hope I can do it in an NMS thread without blowback!


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 30, 2016)

Which things sell for double money at peoples' space stations?  I wonder whether it's the same for all, or whether it varies as you get closer to the centre? 

IIRC, at mine it's Titanium, Zinc, Heridium, Plutonium, Chrysonite, Gek Charm, Vykeen Dagger, Grav Ball, Dynamic Resonator, Suspension Fluid, Power Reservoir, Terumin and shielding doodads.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 30, 2016)

Rush hour in space.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 30, 2016)

I think it depends on the system. Sometimes you'll also see individual traders with decent margins too. I hear there are mythical 300% profits to be made, but I've only ever seen a couple of 101%s so far (still only on system number 4).


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 30, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sometimes you'll also see individual traders with decent margins too.



Naturally. Only 5 of the things on my list are bought by The Galaxy, the rest are bought by pilots. You go VERY long on, say, Dynamic Resonators. Then you have to wait ages for the pilot who likes them to come back. You can't remember his name or what his ship looks like, so you're frantically running around the hangar trying to talk to every pilot before he takes off again. Sometimes there are two instances of the same pilot in the hangar at once. Eventually the right bloke shows up and he buys all your Dynamic Resonators. I don't know why he wants to buy 17 of them for double money. But he does.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 30, 2016)

I put this back on the shelf awaiting first update. I have a good measure of the game so far


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 31, 2016)

Was playing and fell asleep. Died. Respawned. Died again. Complete exosuit inventory lost.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 31, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Naturally. Only 5 of the things on my list are bought by The Galaxy, the rest are bought by pilots. You go VERY long on, say, Dynamic Resonators. Then you have to wait ages for the pilot who likes them to come back. You can't remember his name or what his ship looks like, so you're frantically running around the hangar trying to talk to every pilot before he takes off again. Sometimes there are two instances of the same pilot in the hangar at once. Eventually the right bloke shows up and he buys all your Dynamic Resonators. I don't know why he wants to buy 17 of them for double money. But he does.



I think of it more like buying or selling from the Station rather than the Galaxy.

Made a bundle yesterday on these leathery egg-shaped things found in caves that I went and put my face near the top of. You can open them, the tops pull back and inside is a glowing 'pearl', 250K a piece iirc. Hauled loads of em up to the Station and sold them, then used the money to buy low/sell high Dynamic Resonators among other pilots. I'll be doing that a few more times before leaving the system, and will take a bundle of the pearls with.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 31, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> Was playing and fell asleep. Died. Respawned. Died again. Complete exosuit inventory lost.



Ouch, next time fall asleep in your ship.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 31, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Ouch, next time fall asleep in your ship.


Everything is easy enough replaced except the 8 atlas stones I had. When I get my next one i will do the duplication trick. If it still works.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 31, 2016)

I died while I had 300+ things (worth about 10 mill) in the stacks in my suit. The grave marker returned the items one at a time - no stacks! My previous saved game had the stacks, otherwise I would have lost 90% of it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 1, 2016)

Solved the ReShade problem. 

Installing and launching the game using the No Man's Sky Extender makes ReShade hook in properly. Woo.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 1, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I died while I had 300+ things (worth about 10 mill) in the stacks in my suit. The grave marker returned the items one at a time - no stacks! My previous saved game had the stacks, otherwise I would have lost 90% of it.


It was due to dying a second time (or numerous times) I lost everything. Grave was empty.  Now without any atlas stones you no longer get an atlas path route in the space menu. Hopefully I can find some for trade at a space station. On a plus though, all those extra free slots meant I was just able to mine 6000 units of emeril before I had to sell.

Also the duplication cheat no longer works on PS4.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 1, 2016)

Atlas stones are always priced at 2.5m+ at the space stations I've been to. Maybe you'll have to go to one of those planets knee deep in vortex cubes or albumen pearls.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 1, 2016)

I saw the hovering ships again - a group of 3 apparently mining over the sea.





Hunting trophies.





Trapped the bugger.








Oh shit.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 1, 2016)

So whats the consensus..... I've read a lot of people saying they're disappointed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 1, 2016)

There is no consensus, it seems. 

Lots of people are disappointed. Their disappointment ranges from well this wasn't what I was expecting to Buster Bloodvessel.

Lots of people are enjoying it. Their enjoyment ranges from it's a pleasant way to chill out at the end of the day to ermahgerd where did my weekend go.

idk. All I can say is if you're not sure whether to get it or not watch some streams of people playing. Not ones where it's people raging or fangirling, but just people playing it. It's not going to be the same as if you were doing it yourself and forming your own opinions, but it'll give you an idea of what it's all about.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 1, 2016)

Personally from what I've read, I reckon this is a game I want to play for a few hours or maybe days until I understand the mechanics and get bored due to lack of storylines or goals. Similar to Minecraft really, which I got in the beta and enjoyed playing for a bit but quickly ran out of ideas of things to build and got bored of the mining mechanics. So I've decided to wait until it goes on sale and get it when it's cheaper. I think it looks fantastic but as soon as I've gone to the centre and done the atlas path I'll just not have the drive to wander around looking at stuff and building up money/stuff for no particular reason.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 1, 2016)

I decided not to travel much until I had a 48 slot ship. And no way was I going to mine 200 million units to pay for it. So far I'm at 46 slots which has meant going to about 50 crash sites and doing a fair bit of exploring and fighting and stuff in between salvaging wrecks. I've played 182 hours and am completely hooked although I've only warped to 3 systems. What I'm trying to say  is that I'm getting a lot out of the game without trying for what many people think is 'the objective'. You can choose your own objectives. That's the whole point. But a lot of people seem to want to be told what the goals are so they can 'finish' the game by getting to the centre. If you follow the obvious path you miss out on so many things. If you nose about and try things you can discover new scenarios. For example, hovering ships and fighting the big sentinels underwater. A bit of googling suggests I might be the only one who's seen either of these. Nobody knows what's in the game. There's no manual and the guides and wikis all have holes and mistakes and guesses. People say there's no story, but the 3 alien races each have a history which we get in chunks. I bet there aren't many people who read these chunks properly and give them some thought. For all we know they could all add up to something bigger. What I do know is that they're very well written by a talented creative writer. They're not the usual simplistic easy-to-digest stuff that you expect in a game.  I doubt they are just filler.

So...at the risk of pissing people off, I may as well say that people who complain that the ship is just a suitcase and all you do in NMS is mine stuff so you can buy a bigger suitcase, and the whole thing is boring and pointless and oversold and will never be any good without a list of 20 things which are obviously lacking because the developers cut corners...the people who say this stuff are either trolling, or, if they truly believe what they're saying, they must be cretins with no imagination and no capacity for appreciating art, music and literature. There, I've said it!


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah. You've said 'retarded'. Nice one.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2016)

I've stopped playing, will probably get back to it one day, depending on future patches/updates. 

There are a few fundamental problems; poor space flight mechanics, poor trade mechanics, general bugs... I didn't really buy it for either of the former two and wasn't badly affected by the latter (except the sodding take off to orbit thing, which seemed to have fixed itself/been fixed last time I played).

I'm not really sure what killed it for me in the end... Partly the repetitive nature of habitation maybe. Partly that I don't really like the (results of) creature generation system. Creature behaviour. The lack of much external to your personal experience of the game... i.e there's no real sense of a universe operating independently of you. The best interactions you have are with relics... I found a lot of quite similar words which didn't help. And a lot of fairly boring grinding to get stuff to make the exploration side bearable. Which is fine in some ways, but maybe it went too far.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2016)

When you win a sentinel fight and kill the walkers and all the drones and all 5 dots on your 'wanted' meter flash continually and no more sentinels come whatever you do, what happens next? I carried on travelling to other destinations on this planet and still the meter is flashing on level 5 and there are zero sentinels to be seen. Why would they just give up? Why are they not protecting the animals and minerals any more? I have tried to invite them back by trashing everything in sight, but no joy. So now the planet is completely sentinel-free.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2016)

Maybe you have actually killed them all!

Which is kind of cool actually. 

I remember during the big round of interviews after E3 Sean answering a question about whether you could eliminate an entire species. Sean was rather bemused that anyone would want to, but he replied that yes, you could. If you had the stamina and motivation, since it would require finding every single last one of them on an entire planet. But it could be done. So presumably that means they don't respawn, but are in fact finite.

I assumed sentinels simply spawn in particular areas. The speed with which they appear if you grab a grav ball for example suggests they poof out of nothing. I've not once witnessed them actually turn up in that situation. I'm always running back to my ship and hoping I can dodge the lasers.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2016)

I landed directly on top of an albumen pearl pod once. I should have taken that opportunity to stand around and see were they appeared from.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2016)

They just spawn slightly outside your field of view. Could be absolutely anywhere on a planet, including the sea bed.

Have you seen the gobbet of text which says that when a sentinel was cut open, it screamed? Perhaps we should think of them as another alien race. They have quite a history.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 2, 2016)

A long time ago I used to play the game Eurofighter Typhoon.

It involved Russian forces invading Iceland, in a few aircraft and a lot of cargo ships. The campaign was dynamic.

Every time I got given a mission, I'd bomb whatever I was meant to bomb, shoot down the target planes, etc, and then take a detour to blow up incoming cargo ships with the cannon. Hundreds of them.

Eventually I sunk them all, and a short while later, it broke the game, because there were no units left to destroy in the middle of a story-driven war. Never reached shore, never deployed, so no tanks etc on the island. Whoops.

I emailed the game support people, and got a reply from the developers (in Warrington, I think) saying they didn't think anyone would ever have done that.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Maybe you have actually killed them all!



Someone on Reddit claims that the next time I leave the planet I will be set upon by flying sentinels. I'm flying a scrapyard special at the moment so I'd better tool up before going anywhere. (Btw I finally got to 48 slots. I wish the game had kept count of how many ships I've scrapped and salvaged.)


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2016)

mauvais said:


> got a reply from the developers (in Warrington, I think) saying they didn't think anyone would ever have done that.



If I could have liked this a thousandfold, I would have!


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2016)

I had another poke at this today.

If you fight the sentinels until Level 4/5, and kill them all except the walker, it doesn't send for reinforcements and you end up with no more coming at all once you kill it. That's how I made loads of money on a resource-rich planet. Silly really, and probably a bug.

Talking of bugs, this happened:







Yes, I know how to resolve it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2016)

Ha! How do you resolve it? I guess you die? How did it happen?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2016)

You summon it back using a bypass chip at one of the bases.

Don't know how it happened, it did it itself while I left it on a pad.

Also once you leave the planet, the sentries alert gets reset. In theory they come after you in space but I never actually had to fight one.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2016)

Question for you lot: I need to go and find a cold planet for Chrysonite or whatever it is. There aren't any in this galaxy. I could leave. However I'd like to be able to come back here to the planet full of pearls.

Is that possible? Does it involve using the horrible 'M' navigation thing?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2016)

mauvais said:


> You summon it back using a bypass chip at one of the bases.



Of course you do. I've advised someone similar on this very thread


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Question for you lot: I need to go and find a cold planet for Chrysonite or whatever it is. There aren't any in this galaxy. I could leave. However I'd like to be able to come back here to the planet full of pearls.
> 
> Is that possible? Does it involve using the horrible 'M' navigation thing?



Is Chrysonite on cold planets then? Is it a blue crystal? Is that its only form? I found it once, in my starter system, but didn't take note of what it looked like because I thought it would be plentiful like everything else but I've never not once found any since. 

And to travel back, yes I think you have to go via the M galaxy map thing. It's really not that navigable, I don't like it. 

Are you playing on PC? If so, perhaps take a look at the mods they've released now. There are some that try to make everyday life a bit more interesting and less frustrating. There's one that creates higher mountains and deeper valleys. One that lets you fly as low to the ground as you want, and even underwater, although you will take damage if you crash into stuff. The cheat table I linked to a while ago, he's updated it with loads of stuff to thrusters and pulse so you can travel pretty much instantly from planet to planet within a system, and it's tweaked ship handling as well.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 4, 2016)

I'd like to try some mods, but could you pls explain how you backup your save file? Where is it? And how would you go about loading it if you needed it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2016)

The save file is in a really awkward place. 

Whatever drive your OS is on > Users > Your Name > AppData > Roaming > HelloGames

There's a NMS folder inside there, and something or another in that folder is your saves. So I back the whole folder up periodically. I'm not sure which bits of that data you'd need to paste back in to restore your saves, maybe it's all of it. I'm sure there's more specific information on reddit.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 4, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Question for you lot: I need to go and find a cold planet for Chrysonite



IME Chrysonite is always one of the things for sale at space stations. You might need to hang around for a long time to get a serious quantity tho.

When it's on a planet it always seems to be in the open near some Plutonium.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 4, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Question for you lot: I need to go and find a cold planet for Chrysonite


 Dismantle a crashed ship. Think you get about 200 units.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 4, 2016)

Any crashed ship? Doesn't it depend on which upgrades the ship has?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah, it depends on the upgrades. If you've got a 22 slot ship you're only going to find a 23 slot ship, and its upgrades will roughly reflect the amount of upgrades you currently have. I've only dismantled a couple of ships so far but I never netted a great deal of it.

By rights its galactic trade price should be through the roof, considering how hard it seems to be to come by.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a 48 slot ship and I've installed all 25 upgrades for which I have the blueprint. When I find a crashed ship of 47/48 slots, the number of upgrades seems to be fairly random. Some have only 6 or 8 upgrades but the odd one will have 20+ and you get a pile of good stuff - a vortex cube, a dynamic resonator, 5 grav balls, a Neutrino matrix etc etc. If mauvais finds a crashed ship it's a matter of chance whether he gets 200 Chrysonite from it. My own ship would give 300, but it has more upgrades than any wreck I've seen.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah I forgot about smaller ships. 

After passing the 35 slot mark from scrapping crashed ships and having 30 upgrades (think its possibly the max, not found anything new in ages) , all ships have had the same inventory for me. 5 grav balls, 2 dynamic resonators, 3 Carite sheets, 600 emeril, 525 gold, 350 copper, 210 iridium etc. No variance at all.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 5, 2016)

I think 25 upgrades is the max. The ships have 5 basic techs which can't be dismantled. Add the 25 upgrades and you get to 30.

Isn't it odd that even when you have a 48 slot ship, it still costs 130 million to buy a different 48 slot ship? Maybe it's intended to be that way because after a while it's the only way to spend your money. It keeps piling up, but what else can we buy with it?  

My ship is the kind which looks like an old MiG.


 I'd like a funkier one but I never see the really, really nice ones which people on Reddit all seem to have. They get their dream ship by passing around the seed numbers to each other. I've no idea how this is done but I'm not sure it's a great idea - the aspiration for a better ship is one of the key motivators. (And if we ever have multiplayer meetups, everyone on Reddit will have the same ship.)


----------



## tommers (Sep 5, 2016)

How do you dismantle crashed ships?!?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2016)

When you find a crashed ship, land really close to it so you can see it from your ship. Go to it, compare it to yours, and accept. Don't transfer any of your stuff over. Now go into the new ship's inventory and scrap all the upgrades (middle mouse button on PC). Move all the resulting materials to your exosuit. Now walk back to your old ship (which is why you want to land close because your ship marker will have disappeared when you accepted the new one) and go through the same process of compare and accept. Now you have your old ship back again plus the materials from the crashed ship.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2016)

Crispy said:


> The galactic map is a UI trainwreck. Ghastly.
> 
> Having compulsive fun with this. My last planet had land clams with valuable pearls, the theft of which would bring the sentinels running. I recently had a +2 stamina upgrade installed, so I'm able to outrun them lol.
> 
> Inventory management is a pain in the balls.



What I'd give for a 'sort by item type' button...


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Are we all heading for the centre of the universe?



I'm doing the atlas path, then my mission is to go way off the path to the Centre to see if the rumor about crazy planets is true then I'll head to the Centre. So will probably get there around November.[emoji41]


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh yeah recently discovered a neat combat trick. If you get scanned and then hostiles jump into to attack you in space, turn toward their jump point and hit your reverse thrusters.

You can then EASILY pick them off as the ships will fly largely in a straight line toward you!


.


----------



## tommers (Sep 5, 2016)

I've done 3 black holes and I am still 174 thousand light years away.  The last one took 1500 light years off that total so this is going to take a long time unless there's something that improves things past that.


----------



## tommers (Sep 5, 2016)

Although I have just found murrine deposits.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2016)

Inventory management gets easier after you've scrapped a ship and the components become stackable. Especially the neutrino things - if you kill lots of sentinels you can end up with 100 neutrino things in your stack, then hoard them until you find someone who pays double money for them at a space station. The same goes for grav balls or vortex cubes if you happen to go to a planet with lots of them. And dynamic resonators - there's always someone who pays double for those. You can buy 100 and make 3 million profit.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I'd like to be able to come back here to the planet full of pearls. Is that possible? Does it involve using the horrible 'M' navigation thing?



I've been trying to master the dreaded galactic Map and I can't find a way to do it. There ought to be a way to save a waypoint at your current system. Or some correlation between the Map and the Discoveries screen. But I just can't see a way. 

I read somewhere that after you complete the Atlas path, black holes become visible on the map. So perhaps it's possible that doing the path gives you some other new map functions? I'll have a delve after I've finished the path - I don't think it will take long. 

Anyway, the ability to find black holes quickly may be a good reason to do the path before heading to the centre. 

Has anyone worked out the colour coding for systems on the Map? Maybe it's a climate thing....maybe it helps narrow down the hunt if you're looking for a planet with a particular resource, e.g. pearls.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 6, 2016)

The map is barely a "map" at all. There's no context and no real spacial landmarks. May as well have a linear progression of systems "go forward, go backward, change goal path"


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> When you find a crashed ship... Move all the resulting materials to your exosuit.


You don't have to put them in the suit, you can walk back to your previous ship (even if it's quite a hike and you would have thought it would be out of range) and then transfer the materials from ship to ship. Which can be a big help if you have lots of stuff, as a ship slot holds 500 units whereas a suit slot holds 250.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2016)

Crispy said:


> The map is barely a "map" at all. There's no context and no real spacial landmarks. May as well have a linear progression of systems "go forward, go backward, change goal path"


After I'd 'flown' around the map a lot I became more appreciative of it...a linear progression would mean losing the 3D structure, which would be a shame. I have a feeling the map is meant to be crappy and challenging when we are noob travellers...it should become more useful when we've done the Atlas path and deciphered the colour coding and the labelling of the systems. Have patience! We may even benefit from putting pen to paper to record the characteristics of the systems we visit...


----------



## mauvais (Sep 7, 2016)

RPS have just put out their review. Seems about right to me. Also has an Ayn Rand joke.

RPS Verdict: No Man’s Sky


----------



## Cid (Sep 7, 2016)

mauvais said:


> RPS have just put out their review. Seems about right to me. Also has an Ayn Rand joke.
> 
> RPS Verdict: No Man’s Sky



I'd been meaning to make the three panel kid's book comparison, but I thought no-one would know what the fuck I was on about...


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 9, 2016)

I suspect the RPS reviewers didn't discover the benefits of dismantling crashed ships: no more mining for money and a huge reduction in inventory mgmt, to the point where you just discard stuff instead of caring about finding a slot for it. OK, so finding a large number of crashed ships is another type of grind, but it involves lots of flying and uncertainty, so to me it doesn't feel like a grind.

Granted, you end up in the same corner of boredom, with all the planets and animals and ships being too samey. This is where I'm at now. I've installed every upgrade so I'm immune to all the hazards in the game. I've done the Atlas path. As far as I can see the only things left for me to do in the vanilla game are full time piracy, fighting the sentinel mothership, getting the V2 and V3 Atlas passes and going to the centre.  And I'm not sure I can be arsed with the passes because it would involve countless time-consuming trips to Nada's space station, nearly all of which would result in just another Already Known.

Maybe there's more I don't know about...do the planets alter when you get close to the centre? Will more upgrades become available? (The mythical hover upgrade still has me wondering.)

The only other thing I can thing I can think to do is to get a really hot-looking ship. But that's a HUGE task if you're a little fussy. The other day I had my heart set on this:




To buy it, if it's another 48 slotter like my current ship, would cost about 140 million. No way am I going mining for that. It might be a 36 slotter, but that would cost about 36 mill and then I'd be stuck with 36 slots again. So the best option seems to be to stay in this system grabbing crashed ships until I eventually find it. That could mean finding 30 of these:



...and 5 of these:



...and probably 20 others until at last I stumble across the ship I want. Or I could cheat by getting the seed for a pretty ship like they do at Reddit.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 9, 2016)

I have to say, patronising as it most certainly is, I admire your 'perhaps there will be something more' attitude. Sadly, however...

Also that's not how you get Atlas 2+ passes, AFAIK. I believe you get them like you get any other recipe, at manufacturing hubs or whatever they are. But the random element makes it a grind.

What's the sentinel mothership though? If I keep fighting stuff in space, does more come? I've never tried.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2016)

Still enjoying this a month later, seriously nowhere near the Centre of the galaxy though but actually don't care. Really love just finding new planets and discovering all the weird ass life!

Sent from my iPhone which has found the atlas path...


.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 10, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I suspect the RPS reviewers didn't discover the benefits of dismantling crashed ships: no more mining for money and a huge reduction in inventory mgmt, to the point where you just discard stuff instead of caring about finding a slot for it. OK, so finding a large number of crashed ships is another type of grind, but it involves lots of flying and uncertainty, so to me it doesn't feel like a grind.
> 
> Granted, you end up in the same corner of boredom, with all the planets and animals and ships being too samey. This is where I'm at now. I've installed every upgrade so I'm immune to all the hazards in the game. I've done the Atlas path. As far as I can see the only things left for me to do in the vanilla game are full time piracy, fighting the sentinel mothership, getting the V2 and V3 Atlas passes and going to the centre.  And I'm not sure I can be arsed with the passes because it would involve countless time-consuming trips to Nada's space station, nearly all of which would result in just another Already Known.
> 
> ...



The first ship pictured was my 46 slot ship. I was a bit sad to give it up. 47 and 48 have been pretty standard in comparison. But I am going to persevere with what I have now and do some exploring.

Hopefully in the future if you can ever build a colony you get to have multiple landing pads to have a collection of ships.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2016)

There was a plan to bring freighter ownership into the game. Presumably you'll be able to dock several ships in there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> There was a plan to bring freighter ownership into the game. Presumably you'll be able to dock several ships in there.



Yeah freighter coming soon I think will be cool if we can dock ships in it. Wouldn't mind it having its own inventory too...


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2016)

Never leaving this fucking planet. This is my first Chrysonite in nearly 70 hours


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh yes, after doubting you on the whole gold ball that you can roll thing, I've had THREE today, and two of them were together. What's all that about, then?

Also, yay that flying things are easier to scan now. Also, second planet in a row with chrysonite. I've got loads now. I'm stockpiling.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> patronising as it most certainly is


How so?


mauvais said:


> What's the sentinel mothership


A bit like a Walker in space - it appears after a long battle with sentinel ships. But it doesn't chase you, it just sits there begging to be attacked. It's the size of a freighter, with many gun turrets.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 11, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Also, second planet in a row with chrysonite. I've got loads now. I'm stockpiling.


But you don't need to mine it, crashed ships provide more than enough.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 11, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> How so?
> 
> A bit like a Walker in space - it appears after a long battle with sentinel ships. But it doesn't chase you, it just sits there begging to be attacked. It's the size of a freighter, with many gun turrets.


I mean I'm being patronising. I like your optimism but sadly sometimes what you see is just what you get, no greater mystery.

I'll have to give the freighter thing a shot. I can't help feeling that the behaviour around both on and off planet maximum wanted levels is a bug or unfinished work.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 11, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> But you don't need to mine it, crashed ships provide more than enough.



I only have ~23 slots in my ship, so at the moment I'm not getting many resources. And I have a low tolerance for going through the rigmarole of finding them.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 11, 2016)

Ah. I bit the bullet and focused on crashed ships for a good while. It really paid off. On some planets it's hard work to find them but on others it becomes so easy it feels like you're doing one every 5 mins. You need a bare planet in sunshine, not too mountainous, not much water, with a high density of buildings. Then you can easily see the buildings from the air and just stop whenever you see the transmitter tower's aerial. It's especially easy to see a Korvax aerial.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I can't help feeling that the behaviour around both on and off planet maximum wanted levels is a bug or unfinished work.



I'm getting to like the procedure on the planets. You can suspend sentinel spawning by killing a walker and its attendant drones. The wanted level will flash at 5 and then they leave you alone until the next time you go to the edge of the atmosphere. Then the wanted level is reset. It's very useful when you're fed up with a dogbot appearing every time you collect a grav ball.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 11, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> the whole gold ball that you can roll thing....



It's just one of the many things which I hope will result in an easter egg or something...but it never does. Occasionally I spin the squeaky chairs and switch all the lights off. Nothing ever happens. Just like the sodding Atlas path.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 12, 2016)

I've decided to edit some of my screenshots for a more 'concept art' kind of look (I wish they'd gone for a more stylised look to the game if I'm honest, although I certainly don't hate or even mildly dislike what we have). I almost never edit screenshots, but it feels fitting for some of these where the composition is good, the light and colour is good, but the textures end up making it look less than good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> View attachment 92345
> 
> Never leaving this fucking planet. This is my first Chrysonite in nearly 70 hours



That's a beautiful image.

Sent from my iPhone which is currently lost amongst the stars...


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 12, 2016)

I managed to evade this guy and its pals, and when the heat wore off it just hung around, stompin' about a bit:


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 13, 2016)

Currently mooching around the centre as my hyperdrive isn't advanced enough. 

Still enjoying it, though. In much the same way others have said, it's just a really relaxing game.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is getting to the centre as pointless as completing the atlas path?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2016)

I've got all the warp drive blueprints but haven't built them all yet. I'm not building any of the more advanced ship tech until I've got a better ship. I'm up to 26 slots now (or maybe 27?) after snatching a couple from my current planet last night. Now I'm on an emeril mining kick because I have some free slots and there is lots of emeril here. I reckon if I can get up to a 30-32 slot ship I'll build a few bits of ship tech and then head on out to my next system and do some more exploring before going on another upgrade binge.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> Is getting to the centre as pointless as completing the atlas path?



I'm not entirely certain what happens at the end of the atlas path but yes, there is nothing exciting at the centre.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2016)

I found my first portal last night. They're very pretty. There's a mod that activates them and lets you use them as a black hole but it's not very polished. I shall wait to see what they do with them officially. It looks like they were cut at the last minute for time/bug reasons because there are files that show interaction dialogue etc.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 13, 2016)

I think my love affair with nms is over  Didn't play for 6 days and now that I am back im having no enjoyment. Just going to system hop and try find the centre.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 13, 2016)

I just read an article saying you will use approx 400 warp cores to get to the centre? Is that bs?


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> Is getting to the centre as pointless as completing the atlas path?





Spoiler



Doesn't the Atlas Path allow you to identify Black holes? I'm sure that's what it said. Saves having to go and see Pinky and Perky every time.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 14, 2016)

tommers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the Atlas Path allow you to identify Black holes? I'm sure that's what it said. Saves having to go and see Pinky and Perky every time.





Spoiler



Yes it does. Also once you complete it you no longer get any atlas path options so visits to pinky and perky stop anyway. But I'm not sure if the black holes help your quest to the centre or just throw you about the galaxy


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Also once you complete it you no longer get any atlas path options so visits to pinky and perky stop anyway. But I'm not sure if the black holes help your quest to the centre or just throw you about the galaxy


Yes,  they don't seem to do a vast amount.  I went through one last night and it moved me 1000 light years closer,  out of 174000.

That's a lot of warp cores. 

I kind of want to go to the centre just to do it but I'm losing the will now.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 14, 2016)

tommers said:


> Yes,  they don't seem to do a vast amount.  I went through one last night and it moved me 1000 light years closer,  out of 174000.
> 
> That's a lot of warp cores.
> 
> I kind of want to go to the centre just to do it but I'm losing the will now.


From what I can see too many black holes damage your ship as well.


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> From what I can see too many black holes damage your ship as well.


Yeah,  you get one random system damaged every time.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2016)

Black hole damage isn't really an issue. Just scrap a couple of ships and you have a 'repair kit' for your black hole wear and tear.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2016)

The number of people still playing NMS must be very, very small. Doesn't bode well for future improvements to the game. I wonder whether Hello Games have given up on NMS?

I'm black holing from one space station to another because I have about 350 neutrino things and 380 grav balls and I'm determined to get double money for them. After that I think I'll have to explore the mods to maintain my interest. And also coax 4k graphics out of my PC with Vintage Paw's tips. My screenshots are a bit piss poor compared with what I see elsewhere. Here's my new ship:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 14, 2016)

I drool over one guy's 7K screenshots. I can just about play in 5K but water worlds become very laggy, so I play in 4K with no problems.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2016)

No Man’s Sky and the Naming of God - Kill Screen <- cracking piece. 

More generally, can't recommend Kill Screen enough.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 16, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> The number of people still playing NMS must be very, very small. Doesn't bode well for future improvements to the game. I wonder whether Hello Games have given up on NMS?
> 
> I'm black holing from one space station to another because I have about 350 neutrino things and 380 grav balls and I'm determined to get double money for them. After that I think I'll have to explore the mods to maintain my interest. And also coax 4k graphics out of my PC with Vintage Paw's tips. My screenshots are a bit piss poor compared with what I see elsewhere. Here's my new ship:



I dunno it sold like 2-3 million so if only ten percent are still playing that's a good 200,000 people or so.


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 16, 2016)

I've got no intention of stopping. I pick it up for a few days, put it down and do something else, then come back to it. 

I just found a lovely moon that I think I'm going to be on for a while.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 16, 2016)

I can't help wondering if perhaps the actual point of NMS is to be the last man standing.

Perhaps in the end it'll come down to Vintage Paw versus a dazed and confused John Walker from RPS alone on a barren moon trying to slowly mining laser each other to death.

I think that might have been one of Einstein's predictions for war.

I'm still not sure it will have been worth it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 16, 2016)

This moon is amazing. My first bipedal animals, and they're giant cats and warthogs. The planet is really lush, very pretty, and has aquaspheres


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 17, 2016)

Am I now playing at 3.6k? I have 2560 x 1440 on my 1920 x 1080 monitor, using AMD's Virtual Super Resolution thing. It took HOURS of trial and error to make it work - I finally struck lucky by using a HD 7900 driver from December last year. AMD's guidance on all this has been worse than useless. I suppose they don't want me getting the best out of my 7900...I ought to be giving up on it and buying a pair of GTX 1080s. Anyway. Can someone advise on how to find the best compromise of Radeon settings? When I turn everything up to the max the still images are just startlingly gorgeous, but I lose some smoothness when moving. Does anyone have any tips?

I don't whether these are any help, but here they are. (N.B. I've overclocked the GPU from 880 to 1100.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2016)

2560x1440 is 1440p.

4K res is 3840x2160, what would have been called 2160p if we were going by old conventions but someone in marketing thought 4k sounded better.

After 4k they sort of just talk about 5k, 6k, etc, but what with all the different widescreen and curved monitors it all becomes a bit awkward to talk about.

It's perhaps more consistent to talk about it in MP (wxh: so 3840x2160 = 8.3MP) because then you get an idea of image quality without having to worry about whether your monitor is x aspect ratio or y aspect ratio and so on, but it's splitting hairs tbh.

Anyway, I don't use AMD I'm afraid so couldn't comment on what radeon settings are like these days. Def use AF through your card though - make sure it says it's overriding the game's AF. Supersampling will cripple your performance - it's basically downsampling, but maybe you can handle it if you're not pushing it too hard. (Downsampling means rendering the image many times larger than your monitor's resolution and then shrinking it back down to fit on your monitor - it's fab for image quality and anti-aliasing but hell on your system.)


----------



## mauvais (Sep 22, 2016)

So - have the developers gone away forever?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 22, 2016)

mauvais said:


> So - have the developers gone away forever?



Yep, they're on a beach somewhere lighting fat cigars with £50 notes.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 22, 2016)

Stolen from Reddit..


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 22, 2016)

Not sure if that link works,  it's the Twitter activity of @nomanssky. Loads and loads of tweets, then nothing since release.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 22, 2016)

That's why I mention it, nothing for a month.

They have just put out a changelog at least, so someone still exists.

The SteamSpy stats are pretty miserable. 2k players as a daily peak out of a million owners or something.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 22, 2016)

They're only a small team


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 22, 2016)

I've only skim read the last few pages of this thread but it seems that once again my policy of reading absolutely nothing about a game has stood me in good stead. Farming ships? Stacking stuff that shouldn't be able to be stacked? No idea what you're on about.

There's an infinite universe to explore and it seems that a lot of people decided to just go shopping.

I also feel that getting "stuck" really early on without hyperdrive and having to farm for the blueprint actually did me some favours too ... I spent so long in the first system that I'm only now doing things most of you have done weeks ago (you should have HEARD me when I got the blueprint by the way  Also I had such a pile of resources by then that I was immediately able to upgrade it a couple of stages).

Not that it excuses the errors by Hello Games I suppose, plus I've clearly put in a fraction of the hours that some have, but I still love it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2016)

I NAMED A PLANET AFTER YOU fucthest8 

Although I see now I spelled your name wrong so I will name another after you with the correct spelling 



And one that is slightly more appealing


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 22, 2016)

The developers have been at work with an update or two. They claim they are focusing on fixes and will get around to new content later. All the details of the fixes are here Log One of the most recent fixes has been to stop items becoming stackable after dismantling. Apparently this was an unintended 'exploit'. (AFAICS 'exploit' means 'a bug which customers like'.) Anyway, I've been trying to play without stacking so I can find out how the game was always meant to be played. I reckon that means more slowly with more exploration on foot. Which has to be a good thing. Only by wandering around for miles and miles do you see the really strange stuff:





Its was thrashing around madly and apparently hostile, but it was rooted to the spot and was unable to damage me even when I stood next to it. So I eased it with a grenade:





After that I went for many swims all over the planet, hoping to encounter it in its true habitat. I LOVE the fish species, they're my favourites. But I never saw it again. 

If we'd had no stacking from the start it would have meant much slower growth of one's bank balance. (I now have 200 million with nothing to spend it on.) But what's the point of money anyway? The only thing you can save up for is a ship. But even though I have a 48 slot ship I've never seen one for sale. Maybe the idea is that you buy a 45 or 46 slotter and get the final slots by claiming crashed ships.  If I see a pretty ship there's no point buying it for 171 million or whatever, as it means losing slots.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I NAMED A PLANET AFTER YOU fucthest8
> 
> Although I see now I spelled your name wrong so I will name another after you with the correct spelling
> 
> ...



Brilliant, I'd forgotten about that, ta veh much, even with the spelling mistake


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 26, 2016)

I need to install mods. I've backed up my save files but am unsure of the next step and can't find an idiot's guide. I want to start with this one to enable stacking (MOD-NMSE-Item Stacking) Fk Inventory Management at No Man's Sky Nexus - Mods and Community. But the instructions say that NMSE is a prereq. And I don't understand the instructions for NMSE NMS Extender - NMSE at No Man's Sky Nexus - Mods and Community

Eta  - I've done this now, and it works!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 26, 2016)

.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2016)

I heard stacking causes crashes since they patched it out. Have you had any crashes since you've installed that mod?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 27, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Am I now playing at 3.6k? I have 2560 x 1440 on my 1920 x 1080 monitor, using AMD's Virtual Super Resolution thing. It took HOURS of trial and error to make it work - I finally struck lucky by using a HD 7900 driver from December last year. AMD's guidance on all this has been worse than useless. I suppose they don't want me getting the best out of my 7900...I ought to be giving up on it and buying a pair of GTX 1080s. Anyway. Can someone advise on how to find the best compromise of Radeon settings? When I turn everything up to the max the still images are just startlingly gorgeous, but I lose some smoothness when moving. Does anyone have any tips?
> 
> I don't whether these are any help, but here they are. (N.B. I've overclocked the GPU from 880 to 1100.)



Did you get any issues with screen tearing and general jankiness? Mine runs horribly, when much more taxing games look great. I can't play it due to this, it hurts my eyes. I googled and seems an issue with amd cards in particular. I have vsync on.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I heard stacking causes crashes since they patched it out. Have you had any crashes since you've installed that mod?


No. But I've only played a few hours.

Have you heard that a stacking mod causes crashes? Or that the standard game crashes when players use stacks which they created before the patch?  (The patch supposedly allows you to carry on using preexisting stacks.)

Another variable is that NMSE allegedly gets deeper into the guts of the game than other mods.  "NMSE is No Man's Sky Extender. It will allow modders to take control of the game itself and make mods otherwise not even possible without it such as: entire UI overhauls, different NPC interactions and much more." From www.nexusmods.com/nomanssky/mods/9/?

NMSE is in beta and some mod enthusiasts are not using it yet. But after I backed everything up I couldn't see much of a risk.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 27, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Did you get any issues with screen tearing and general jankiness? Mine runs horribly, when much more taxing games look great. I can't play it due to this, it hurts my eyes. I googled and seems an issue with amd cards in particular. I have vsync on.


Mine runs very nicely and I don't understand graphics enough to point you in the right direction. If I was in your shoes I'd ask around on other forums. Then I'd do a thorough uninstall of my graphics driver, then reinstall it. Then I'd try older drivers. Then I might try some of the many mods which tweak the graphics. But I don't know what I'm doing, I just poke and hope.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 27, 2016)

I used NMSE for a while because it's the only thing that allows ReShade to work for me. But then the most recent PC patch borked ReShade and makes clouds render over solid objects if you're using SMAA, which is the only thing I was using ReShade for in the first place. So I stopped using it because I have no need for it now. I don't use any mods.


----------



## moon (Sep 28, 2016)

Just for info purposes

No Man's Sky is being investigated by the Advertising Standards Authority
No Man's Sky is being investigated by the Advertising Standards Authority


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 30, 2016)

Can get this for £20 now for the ps4.  Was almost tempted...


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 1, 2016)

Apropos of nothing, have some of my favourite moments. Awesome parking x 3, sunrise and spacestation-rise. Then randomly my favourite one from A Thief's End. Look at those flames! Not the best quality due to having to upload to Facebook then screenshot. You'll probably tell me there was a better way, but this was quick.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2016)

I love it when you can see the stations from the planet surface. It reminds you that everything is close, just a short flight away.


----------



## dweller (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm totally addicted to this. 
Strange because it is kind of boring and repetitive. 
It puts me into a meditative state and I can play it for hours with the radio on in the background. 
I like the isolation. 
I did something stupid though. 
Was going to try and fix a crashed ship.
Transferred my stuff over to it. 
Then realised I needed to mine heridium.
Couldn't see any so took the empty working ship to look for some.
Lost the bloody crashed ship with my stuff in it!
Was really close by somewhere but the landscape was very tricky.
Wasn't that bad cause I'm still early in the game. Have 19 slots in the ship.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 2, 2016)

dweller said:


> I'm totally addicted to this.
> Strange because it is kind of boring and repetitive.
> It puts me into a meditative state and I can play it for hours with the radio on in the background.
> I like the isolation.
> ...



Yeah, I did similar early on, bought a new ship without transferring my stuff first! Another one to watch for. 

I think it gets way less repetitive once you get hyperdrive. I flick between exploring world that I just like the look of, farming for resources because I've seen a ship I like, doing a bit of the Atlas path, a session of monoliths, bit of piracy ... but mostly just enjoying exploring undiscovered systems.

I absolutely fucking love this game.


----------



## dweller (Oct 2, 2016)

I enjoyed this article by Jeff Minter 
No Man’s Sky, eh. What a load of old smeg. | The Grunting Ox


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> They're only a small team



I think it's a mixture of this very good point and PR strategy. Say nothing, work on big content drops then deploy them. Bet we'll see a big drop soon then silence for a few months more then another big drop.


.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 3, 2016)

dweller said:


> I enjoyed this article by Jeff Minter
> No Man’s Sky, eh. What a load of old smeg. | The Grunting Ox



Jesus. He's still about. 

I remember playing revenge of the mutant camels.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 5, 2016)

dweller said:


> Lost the bloody crashed ship


To prevent getting lost I use a grave marker. (Obv you have to transfer the stuff from your suit, then die.)
Grave markers are easy to find and they stick around even if you go to the space station or another planet.

I once used this method to store some stuff in the ship which I had abandoned at a crash site. The ship and the stuff stayed there while I travelled around the planet in my new ship, but when I left the planet the abandoned ship disappeared.  I might test this theory a bit further...it might be fun to use two ships when exploring by foot. At the end of a long walk, instead of using the remote call terminal thing, you could use one ship to fly back to the other.

N.B. You can only have one grave marker at a time. So if you die a second time by accident, your first marker disappears/


----------



## Enviro (Oct 5, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Jesus. He's still about.
> 
> I remember playing revenge of the mutant camels.



That was a good game!


----------



## dweller (Oct 10, 2016)

Went to a green star system, immediately had to shoot down loads of fighters, then got to nearest planet which has very easy going atmosphere and sentinels and has caves stuffed with vortex cubes.
Finally I'm a millionaire!!!


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 10, 2016)

Top marks!

I've been crafting high value things like terumin. They sell for up to 80k.  I was keeping nearly 800 of them in an abandoned ship. I lost the lot because after you die your abandoned ships disappear. It would have been easy to avoid dying, but I picked a fight with 4 walkers, 2 dogbots and 6 drones without preparing properly. (I'm using a mod which randomly substitutes walkers and dogbots for drones.) I also lost three figure amounts of magmox and grantine and lemmium and neutrino things and dynamic resonators and grav balls...if I added it all up it would have to be worth 200 million at the very least. Oops!

I like hoarding the goodies. I use a mod which increases slot capacity, I've set it to 400 items/4000 units. I was intending to make about 1,250 terumins and sell them to another pilot for 100 million. Yeah, nine figures, whoo hoo!  I accumulate ridiculous quantities of stuff because I use a mod which alerts you to nearby crashed ships with a column of orange flame. There are so many crashed ships out there it's a wonder that there are any in the sky.

If you have a 48 slot ship with all the upgrades installed, the crashed ships you find are very high spec, so their scrap value must be at least 1 million. Sometimes it seems like I'm scrapping a ship every 2 minutes.

Here's a crashed ship with its flame column. I'm about to start scrapping it and a second column has just appeared because another ship has just crashed nearby. This happens pretty often.





When I died and lost all the goodies I had 5 ships on the go. Here 4 of them parked up. It took several attempts to get them parked so neatly. As you can see one of them is my active ship, but a few minutes later I got the fifth ship and switched to it.








Here are three ships I had the day before. I lost the two abandoned ones when I closed the game.





And here are some pretty views.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 10, 2016)

You're bonkers 

I'm just taking it super slowly. I got a 31 slots ship today. I bought it. I'd salvaged my way to 28 but I saw a really lovely 31 slotter and I had the cash so I thought why not, what else am I going to spend it on? I've given up on the cannon, useless piece of shit. I hate, hate, hate pirates and appreciate the aim assist of the beam, so I max that out as I can and have the extra slots for goodies. Just like I sacked off the boltcaster early on. If there was a mod to disable pirates I'd take it. I have absolutely no interest in that game mechanic.

It may be time to head on out of this system soon. I just need some emeril to build another deflector, then I guess I'll go. Shame. It's a beautiful system.

My pictures so far: https://www.flickr.com/photos/amoebae/albums/72157671442788142


----------



## dweller (Oct 10, 2016)

^love the abandoned ship collection David


----------



## dweller (Oct 11, 2016)

VP I haven't started screenshots yet as not using steam.
Need to get an app.
Already regret missing some very photogenic moments with ships and planets I'll never see again.

Just installed reshade (without any effects and it does the job) 
ReShade


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 11, 2016)

VP, your pics are fab, they remind me of the pre-release images of "the game we were all promised by the evil Sean Murray". How do you remove the icons etc?

The boltcaster is great if you install lots of upgrades. Then it becomes a super-powerful machine gun with homing bullets, and it kills things very very fast. There's just enough room in the multitool for all the mining upgrades and all the best boltcaster upgrades, with one slot for the basic grenade launcher for cave issues. OTOH switching between the mining laser and the boltcaster is a pain, especially when the animals attack while you're trying to mine. And the boltcaster needs reloading AND recharging, whereas the laser doesn't need the former. But the upgraded boltcaster is such fun it's worth trying just for a giggle.

Once you have a 48 slot ship and some weapon upgrades you'll laugh in the face of pirates. As somebody said upthread, if you put the ship in reverse when the pirates appear you can kill all four at once with a short burst.

Now that I've done nearly everything I have to be creative about setting goals. I'll probably pursue the nine figure terumin transaction. And I want to try populating every landing pad at a trading post with my own ships. And I want to survive an attack on a space station. I don't know whether it's possible. You get attacked by at least a dozen sentinel ships without any warning or announcement. They just stream out of the station as if a tap has been turned on. No matter how many you kill the number seems to keep growing. Then you die or run away.

One thing I won't be trying again is the 'all sentinels are walkers mod'. I hid in the ship but they managed to kill the ship when it was parked.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 14, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> VP, your pics are fab, they remind me of the pre-release images of "the game we were all promised by the evil Sean Murray". How do you remove the icons etc?
> 
> The boltcaster is great if you install lots of upgrades. Then it becomes a super-powerful machine gun with homing bullets, and it kills things very very fast. There's just enough room in the multitool for all the mining upgrades and all the best boltcaster upgrades, with one slot for the basic grenade launcher for cave issues. OTOH switching between the mining laser and the boltcaster is a pain, especially when the animals attack while you're trying to mine. And the boltcaster needs reloading AND recharging, whereas the laser doesn't need the former. But the upgraded boltcaster is such fun it's worth trying just for a giggle.
> 
> ...



Brilliant, that's made my day


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2016)

dweller said:


> VP I haven't started screenshots yet as not using steam.
> Need to get an app.
> Already regret missing some very photogenic moments with ships and planets I'll never see again.
> 
> ...



ReShade even without any effects active can give you a hit to performance. If you only want to use it for screenshots, perhaps try something like Bandicam instead. It runs in the background, and you can assign a key bind and an output folder in the settings. It's what I'm using now I've ditched ReShade for it. (Ignore what it says about watermark - that's only for recorded videos with the free version, not screenshots.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2016)

I've ditched both the boltcaster and the phase cannon. I'm holding my own against pirates now, and I went to the aid of a freighter being attacked by them the other day and killed loads of them. Eventually it seems I went one shot too far and the sentinals appears so I just ran away a bit. I'm using the tip of stocking up on titanium for ship shields rather than iron - it seems to be more efficient. So if I know I'm going to be jetting around in space a bit I go on a sentinel rampage until I have 3 or 4 stacks of it, which is more than enough. I have theta and tau deflectors, and every beam upgrade I can currently make apart from the one that requires cubes - I'm not going to build that until I'm in my forever ship - same for warp upgrades - I only have sigma atm (I have the blueprint for them all).


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Eventually it seems I went one shot too far and the sentinals appears so I just ran away a bit.


You probably shot one of the gun turrets on the freighter - it's very easily done.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 14, 2016)

I didn't know you could have more then 1 ship????


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 14, 2016)

You can't, only one ship can be your active, current one. But you can swap back and forth between abandoned ships and your current ship until you next load a saved game. (The game does not put abandoned ships in your save file, they just disappear.) What I've been doing is keeping track of the location of abandoned ships so I can keep swapping back and forth.  When I park them next to each other and they are all repaired and ready to go, it does feel as if they are all mine. It involves lots of walking and is horribly complicated and pointless, but it's just one of the things I do to stay interested now that I have no need to ever speak to an alien, go in a building or visit a monolith.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh, on how to remove the hud - there's a toggle in the options menu (near the bottom on the right hand side), but that's cumbersome to do on a per-shot basis. If you're on PC there are mods and/or cheat tables that let you remove it using a toggle/key bind.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 16, 2016)

Could somebody explain the fuss that was made over this game when it was released? I remember watching a teaser/trailer type thing ages back, and I thought it was fairly impressive. I've seen it mentioned since but have not really been following it. I've seen accusations that it was hyped and some have even gone as far as to call it "No Man's Scam". I'm not sure what to believe because while there is no shortage of unscrupulous/bragging game developers (or as is more often the case, half-decent developers hamstrung by greedy publishing companies), there also seems to be a surfeit of "gamers" who spend most of their time online whining about how shit games are.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

NoXion said:


> there also seems to be a surfeit of "gamers" who spend most of their time online whining about how shit games are.



This, mostly.

There's a big problem in gaming around expectation, which is exacerbated in some cases with a big dose of entitlement.

When a company releases footage or news about a game they're working on, the fan machine jumps into action. Most of the time this is fortuitous for the developer, because it acts as free publicity. On occasion, however, it acts against them. The majority of gamers don't know how games are made. Well, they think they do - and that's the problem. They think they understand that surely if they can imagine X it should be no problem at all to implement X regardless of circumstances, and that if X doesn't materialise it's due to nothing but ill will on the side of the developer.

In terms of No Man's Sky, the sheer exuberance of the developers, coupled with the undoubtedly novel and exciting premise of the technology behind the game, meant that the fan machine (or hype train as it's often characterised) went into overdrive. It started imagining all sorts of possibilities, regardless of what it was actually shown. 

Now, there are certain things from early footage that don't appear to be in the final release: for example, the idea was that planets on the outskirts of the galaxy would be relatively tame, but as you got closer to the centre things would get more fantastic and dangerous to survive -- it seems this was changed at some point in development and there doesn't appear to be much of a difference between outer rim planets and inner core planets; it's generally down to luck of the seed as to what you get. The reason for that change hasn't been explained to my knowledge, but anyone even vaguely familiar with game development understands that some things get changed during development in order to accommodate other things, or to avoid breaking something else. Shortly before or during release they increased the size of the galaxy. It would make sense if this was because they were overwhelmed by how many people pre-ordered the game and wanted to make sure everyone still had their own sense of being isolated and alone (which was one of their core ideas). A knock on from that, however, is that it would take a far longer time to reach the inner regions of the galaxy - meaning everyone would be stuck with relatively nondescript planets for ages and potentially get fed up of them. In turn, that may have facilitated the change in how and when dangerous or vibrant planets turn up. Now, I'm just guessing, but it's to give an example about how a change to 'fix' one system can mean having to change another (with that change being seen by some as 'breaking' it). Developers have to balance these kinds of changes at every stage of game development. Since they get to test how a game plays at each stage, they are best placed to tell whether the game was better overall before or after that change, but of course the fan machine knows better. It always knows better.

You hear time and time again, "I don't see why they couldn't have just done..." and it's born of zero understanding (and often zero will to understand) what game development actually entails.

Couple this with the way marketing works, and the insatiable demand of fans to be given updates at every step of the way ("Why are they not telling us anything? What are they hiding?"), and you get in-progress game footage being shown in a month-long special on IGN over a year before the game is due to release, and fans who then take what they've seen and add to it all sorts of expectations about _additional_ things that must also be included because hey that would be cool. And of course they assume that what they've seen in this very early footage is going to be exactly what they see in the final game, with no development changes, as well as all the things they have projected onto it from their own wishlist.

No Man's Sky was in some ways screwed from the outset because of the type of game it is. It's essentially a very simple game. All you do is explore, with various simple systems in place to give you something to do while exploring (mining for resources to keep your ship fuelled; mining for resources to keep yourself from dying on an extreme weather planet; defending yourself from pirates now and again; hunting down all the creatures on a planet; learning about the other races in the game). That's it. Some people were clear that's all it was from the start. Listening to Sean Murray talking about his concept for the game, it became clear that he was just so excited about capturing the feeling of walking into a science fiction novel cover that that was all he really wanted to achieve. Everything else was a bonus, but by no means the point of the game. He was just so excited about all of space being laid out in front of you with no artificial restrictions in terms of separate maps and invisible walls, where you, the great explorer, could hop in your spaceship and take off and within seconds be in space with planets all around you, and then warp to a new system and go anywhere at any time - for him it was all about developing the technology to enable that. 

And so, when he was showcasing this in early footage, it was perhaps to be expected that so many people would say, "but _what_ do you do? What is the game _about_?" They couldn't really conceive of a game that didn't have something more, and so they created that 'more' in their heads. When you add to that the fact that games always change during development, along with the way in which the media and marketing machine keeps demanding more and more so as to keep people reading and watching, there really was no surprise that upon release the game was panned by so many people. 

So whose fault is it?

I'd primarily lay blame at the feet of the gaming press and the fan machine's entitlement and inability to control expectation. It's a huge problem for gaming, and any solution will have to be driven by the gaming press first and foremost in order to control expectation. It'd be too easy to blame it on publishers, because surely we should be aware enough now that they are nothing but marketing machines and will always cast their products in the best light possible. There should, however, be more clarification about the differences between developers and publishers, and how their relationship can work. However, that can be difficult because of the unbelievably complex legal frameworks that are put in place during development (which is another topic in itself, also related to fan expectation and entitlement - I could give a recent example in The Sims community of all places but this post is already too long).

Does any fault lie with Sean Murray and Hello Games? Maybe. It's difficult to know, because we don't fully understand the relationship they had with Sony and other marketing or publishing constraints. It is clear that a little empathy needs to come into play on our part. You only have to watch one interview with Murray to see he's a special breed of awkward and entirely out of his depth and uncomfortable with being in any way in front of the camera or even a part of the focus of it all. He just wants the game to be the focus. But the gaming media being what they are, his face was demanded and so he obliged. Awkwardly. He's expressed confusion over some of the questions he was asked during development, which highlighted how people were expecting certain things that made absolutely no sense for the type of game he was making. 

I've said before that the game I got is exactly the game I expected, and that I watched every single interview, gameplay demo, and advert since the E3 reveal a couple of years or so ago. It seemed blatantly obvious to me the kind of game this would be, and I've been very confused as to how so many people could have watched the same footage and expected something so vastly different - even when we take into consideration the things that were changed during development. But here we are, it's caused a lot of problems, and it's marred the release of a game that is still a massive achievement and a hugely impressive project.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

If anyone is interested in learning about game development, I can recommend following or browsing through Ask a Game Dev on tumblr. It puts paid to many of the, "but surely they can just..." opines that get bandied about so much. It's very informative and interesting.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This, mostly.
> 
> There's a big problem in gaming around expectation, which is exacerbated in some cases with a big dose of entitlement.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I suspected as much that the fuss was largely overblown.

It does look like a very pretty game - but on what basis would you recommend it gameplay-wise?


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 17, 2016)

LIke VP, I got what I was expecting from the trailers.*  I've played for 519 hours and I don't envisage that I'll stop playing anytime soon, so the £40 purchase price seems excellent value. A big part of the value proposition are the many brilliant mods, which are all free. So the pre-release hype has been very beneficial to me - it created massive early sales, a large user community, hence a large modding community. It's a curious scenario which I definitely wasn't expecting. I can definitely say that I would have given up playing a few weeks ago were it not for the mods.

The developers shot themselves in the foot with many features of the gameplay where it's obvious that NMS is unfinished. E.g. the conclusion of the Atlas journey, the observatory spiel which claims to give you a destination in another system, the interaction with monoliths, the lack of consequences when you kill aliens near planets...the list is long.

*Except for the animals. The ones in the trailer look convincing and behave authentically. The ones in the game look stupid and hardly do anything.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 20, 2016)

got it working finally, played a bit in 4k DSR , started on a nuclear planet, not much life ,purple, yellow and green fauna, very pretty in a weird kind of way, not too sure what i was doing last night so may start again, do you have to delete your save file in order to start a new game ?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> got it working finally, played a bit in 4k DSR , started on a nuclear planet, not much life ,purple, yellow and green fauna, very pretty in a weird kind of way, not too sure what i was doing last night so may start again, do you have to delete your save file in order to start a new game ?



I think so, yes. Although there was a save game manager on the mods website at one point, which might be worth looking into. I expect it means you can have several different games on-going at any one time -- useful if you particularly want to start out in a beautiful system, although I'd say don't focus on that too much because you'll see an awful lot of not-very-inspiring planets in between the odd gorgeous gem on your travels anyway.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 20, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 20, 2016)

Here's the verdict from a developer: No Man’s Sky – Procedural Content | 3DGameDevblog If that's tl:dr, here's a summary Code analysis of No Man's Sky praises engine, criticises 'unfinished' game | PC Gamer


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 27, 2016)

New update for this coming.  Foundation Update Incoming  A few more updates and I might yet be tempted.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2016)

It looks very good. 

I just want to give those guys a hug.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm downloading it now!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2016)

It looks really, really great. I'm not going to do the creative mode thing yet, going to stick with normal mode and see how easy or difficult it is to get the resources to buy and build this stuff yourself. But omg. BASES. And it looks so easy to expand stuff, even your freighter. 

Simply superb.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 27, 2016)

I deleted the game to free up space a month ago. Balls.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 27, 2016)

I've just dl'd Skyrim SE. 
This might postpone my return to Tamriel.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2016)

It's very pretty. They've tweaked what resources look like, and the first planet I've landed on is super bright and saturated. It looks more like the original footage.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2016)

Found my first base. Might as well claim it and see what happens. It's on a pretty (if devoid of grass) planet.


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh really?  Interesting.  Might have a play.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2016)

There seem to be abandoned bases all over the place. Found another one in the same system in a much prettier place - might have to up sticks 

They've changed how quite a few of the minerals look. Some of them seem to curve underground with no visible outcropping. I spent ages mining aluminium underground and it was really pretty. Also just broke the map mining emeril and got stuck underwater lol.

Lots of new blueprints for stuff. Also, you need glass for your base - I don't know how to get glass! I hired a gek to build shit for me. 

You need an advanced mining laser to mine stuff like titanium, and sentinels no longer drop it, so that's going to be fun. I seem to be unlocking all the old blueprints I'd already got, which is no doubt a bug, but it means it's going to take me a while to cycle through and get to the newer stuff.

All in all it seems like a really solid update, and it feels like playing a new game.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 27, 2016)

Interesting...   Now for it to dip below £20 again.   All of a sudden it seems to have climbed in price.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2016)

It's so unbelievably over-saturated now though. I mean, that's not a bad thing necessarily. I know they've added more biome diversity and better chances of blue skies and so on, but I can't remember if they said they'd tweaked the colour palettes more significantly - but it does feel a bit more like the early dev vids in terms of colours.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2016)

Heridium has changed:







This looks proper sci-fi:






This is iridium now!:






Nickel is now in the curved arch shape that iridium used to be in, and is silvery (as you'd expect). I haven't seen copper yet. Emeril looks about the same but seems to have more variety to how it 'grows', including some of the underground stuff that aluminium's got going on.

Now they've added TAA I might bring my resolution down a bit, because I still lose fps on water planets at 4k.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 28, 2016)

OOH.

I only came on here to say ... enough with the fucking angry crabs already! 

Was expecting to be the only person who'd posted in here in while, didn't realise there was an update out! It certainly didn't get a applied on my PS4 on Saturday ... didn't play yesterday though, will fire it up when I get home.


----------



## moon (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll pop in later to see what's changed, to be honest I bought the game as a place holder in order to see how it developed, and things are looking good..


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 28, 2016)

MOAR SHIPS 

Although slightly annoyed that the planet I was farming for Grav Balls for a new ship that I REALLY fancied, now no longer has Grav Balls and even if it did, the bottom fell out of the market 

Apart from that though, most pleased


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2016)

It's going to be a bit of a grind I think. You absolutely have to do the base building stuff now, because it's the only way to get the advanced mining laser and hazmat gauntlets. And I can't mine titanium or chrysonite without the first (and probably other stuff too). Although those storage tanks that you could blow up that contained platinum now contain titanium, so you're not entirely out of luck - and there seem to be more of them dotted around too. Sentinels don't drop titanium anymore though - they have a rare material that I think is only for selling but I'm not sure yet.

Lots of new plants - no idea what they do!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2016)

I've got my main save, but I've gone into creative mode so I can play with building a lovely base. I'm kitting out my greenhouse at the moment. 

Lurking in the files it looks like they're developing a buggy/rover for a future update - which will explain why there are garage doors in the base catalogue


----------



## moon (Nov 28, 2016)

I had movement speed issue when I went in, didn't stay long to be honest as I couldn't move at all sometimes..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2016)

Update is great fun, I'm currently saving up for a freighter![emoji41]


.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 29, 2016)

Stupid question, maybe, but I don't think I've seen it referred to elsewhere.  Are there ship on ship battles in this?


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yes there are Johnny, you'll occasionally get pirates 'warping' in to attack you.

I started a new save on 'casual mode' to get the full new update experience and it's all just lovely.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 30, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Update is great fun, I'm currently saving up for a freighter![emoji41]
> 
> 
> .


How much are they and what capacity do they hold?

The more I read here the more a reinstall is looking likely.


----------



## moon (Nov 30, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


>



That looks really good.
I'm looking forward to having a reason to invest so much time and resources into base building etc.
Ideally I want to see missions where you assemble a team to capture a planet (its people and resources) etc etc.
I want to be a Reaper... lol
scary..


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 30, 2016)

Did they fix the ugly tearing on AMD graphics cards?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2016)

I got a weird bug the other night. I was doing some base building in creative mode and I got stuck going backwards. As in, if I wasn't moving under my own steam the game kept moving me backwards. Pressing forwards kept me standing still. Can't quite remember what I did to break out of it, but jumping, activating things, etc didn't work. I checked in the controls to see if there's an option for automatic movement (some games have it - I accidentally activate it in Skyrim all the time) but there isn't. Fun bug.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 30, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> How much are they and what capacity do they hold?


Mine has 13 slots. The slots hold 1000 units/10 items. It cost 7 million I think. My balance is 600 million and it's good to have something to spend it on. 

Has anyone sussed the new controls? You press x and get a little dial-menu thingy which you can spin with Q and E. But the dial disappears far too soon. Is there a way to get it to stay there for longer?


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 30, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Update is great fun, I'm currently saving up for a freighter![emoji41]
> 
> 
> .



Couldn't help it, I had to buy it. I'm sure I should have waited, but lookit. Beautiful. And so cheap - tons of extra storage for 5m - as David Clapson says 13 slots of either 1000 of a mineral or 10 of other items (eg Grav Balls)




Bleugh, crap quality pic, sorry, looks fab on my PS4/tele!


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 30, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Stupid question, maybe, but I don't think I've seen it referred to elsewhere.  Are there ship on ship battles in this?



... and you get to save Freighters by fighting off pirates for them too.

My first battle was saving these two, back in the days before you could then buy them. Be warned though, ship to ship doesn't happen that often and it's not very hard to win. Although I've not tried Survival mode yet to be fair!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2016)

unrepentant85 said:


> How much are they and what capacity do they hold?
> 
> The more I read here the more a reinstall is looking likely.



18 million upwards from what I can tell. Not sure slot wise.


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Mine has 13 slots. The slots hold 1000 units/10 items. It cost 7 million I think. My balance is 600 million and it's good to have something to spend it on.
> 
> Has anyone sussed the new controls? You press x and get a little dial-menu thingy which you can spin with Q and E. But the dial disappears far too soon. Is there a way to get it to stay there for longer?



How the hell did you get 600 million?!


.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 30, 2016)

By scrapping hundreds of ships. Literally hundreds. I used the in-air shipwreck spotter mod, which helped you find them at such a rate that it would be fair to call it the 'raining ships' mod. I used another mod which increased slot capacity to 999 items/9999 units. I had at least 500 million worth of stuff in my suit when I switched to the foundation update, so I lost all of that. I had over 3000 terumin, worth about 250 million,  but after the update I only had 4.  And 1200 neutrino modules were reduced to just 2. I also lost at least 4000 terumin with earlier mishaps involving saved games and crashes and deaths. So my balance really ought to be 1,300 million or so. Never mind. I doubt I'll ever be able to spend what I've got. But it's a bit annoying that I wasted all that time crafting terumin. There was no mod to speed it up. And you have to craft a herox for every terumin. I also made lots of grantines and magmox and lemmiums. Total crafting operations must have been...I dunno...22,000+?

A far more serious loss is my Infinite Warp exploit. I could warp from the outer edge to the centre in one go, with 1 cell, with the basic warp drive. I don't know how it happened, nobody else seems to have discovered it. If I didn't stop to visit any planets I could do a whole galaxy in 30 minutes. I think I'm in the 15th one. If we'd had more warning about the update I wouild have got my skates on and done at least 100 more.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 30, 2016)

Just been offered a freighter upgrade. I can get 2 more slots for 10 million. Sod that! I can't really see the point of freighters. Maybe we'll need them more when we have all the terminals and the new techs, but right now they're not very convenient - you can't transfer any stuff without going to the station and talking to the captain. I suppose we'll soon be able to teleport to do that, but even so. AND some Gek dude landed in my freighter without asking permission or paying a landing fee or anything. If there'd been an option to kill him in the hangar, he'd be toast.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2016)

Aliens will land at your base if you build a landing pad too. Useful if you're looking to upgrade your ship. I built 3 landing pads - one for me and 2 for aliens.

I've found a bug with building. I went back to my home planet today to find all the animals before I depart the system, and my base was raised up a bit - all but the starter round room. It could have been that the terrain had lowered on regeneration, I suppose.

Anyway, I couldn't get through most of the doors, and some doors had disappeared completely. 

So I went to find a new base on the same planet. After I found it and claimed it and relinquished control of my old one, I now have 2 base map markers and it doesn't differentiate between them, so I keep flying to the wrong one


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2016)

In other news: No Man's Sky's Advertising Cleared of Charges of Deceiving Consumers


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2016)

A wild doggo:







Also, bought a freighter:






You can, er, spawn them really close...











Oops.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 13, 2016)

Game keeps crashing when I load it, I'm at my wit's end. Before I reinstall the game and start again, what are my options? Reinstall graphics driver? And Windows?

eta: I fixed it by installing an AMD driver from 2015. How those numbskulls have stayed in business is a mystery to me. They can't even get their own site to work with Chrome or Firefox. They've pretty much withdrawn support for the 3 year old card which I have. Pages about it on their site have been taken down. It's impossible to find older drivers, i.e. the ones which actually work. I suppose they're happy to disable older products in the hope that most customers will throw them out and buy something current. Fuck 'em. My 2012 card is still doing an epic job with NMS.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 13, 2016)

The customer support section of their team is now apparently liaising with the main NMS reddit, to talk to them about future updates, give them patch notes before they go live, etc. This will do quite a bit to restore faith in them.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 16, 2016)

So good news: Remember those dinosaurs-like creatures from the first trailer? The ones that look like Brontosaurus with spiky necks? I saw one of them today.

Bad news: It was about three foot y'all and dragging it's hind legs like a lame dog.

(Auto-Correct is from the Southern States today)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2017)

[emoji23]


.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 13, 2017)

The Game Collection are selling this for (I think) the cheapest it's ever been.  I've broken and put in an order...


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm waiting for this to drop to a tenner, sounds like that's all it's worth.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 14, 2017)

cypher79 said:


> I'm waiting for this to drop to a tenner, sounds like that's all it's worth.



I was going to wait for it to drop further, but gave in at £16.70.  I'm assuming/hoping the developers will keep adding new bits.  Yet to play it and will keep an open mind.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 17, 2017)

Arrived today.  Had a 5 minute blast.  Seems intriguing.  Will maybe get a longer shot later.  Incidentally, I picked survival mode to begin with.  Whether that's a good idea, I do not know.


----------



## camouflage (Jan 17, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Incidentally, I picked survival mode to begin with.  Whether that's a good idea, I do not know.



It's.... hard.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 17, 2017)

camouflage said:


> It's.... hard.



But is regular mode too easy?


----------



## camouflage (Jan 17, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> But is regular mode too easy?



No regular mode is a nice chillaxed experience, if you _partake of the flower_ for example (Gandalf style, natch) you'll love it. Survival though makes everything 100 times more meaningful and hard-won. Different kinds of experience ikswim.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 17, 2017)

got it today for the PS4 (something to turn it on for)

will report back.




maybe


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 17, 2017)

Switched to regular mode and played some more.  Quite enjoying it so far - change of pace from your usual games and I like the way you have to figure some shit out.  I think reading too much of other people's experiences and how to play it would spoil things.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 19, 2017)

Did my first ship repair, flying into space and landing.  Really enjoying it.  Very much feels like you're in space, or what I imagine being in space would feel like.  Reckon I'll get my 17 quid's worth anyway...


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 9, 2017)

Are we there yet?

Path Finder Update

Think this might be it. Think they may almost have got to the game they wanted originally.

Logged in last night for the first time since December (work, Lara Croft, personal shit all got in the way) and finally got the hang of base building (long story: basically I'd been a twat) and I've been sucked right back in. Which is _before_ the update. Really looking forward to it.

(Until ME4 comes out ... argh!)


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 9, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I think reading too much of other people's experiences and how to play it would spoil things.



Yeah, I try really hard to get my explorers head on, it's _my_ job to work shit out, not youtube it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh wow, really interested to see what they've done to the visuals. I'll dip back in again. I've been playing ME3 in preparation for MEA, and have just been doing a bit of Andromeda exploration in Space Engine as well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2017)

Looking at those base pictures on the update page - have they added new building components? There's some stuff I don't recognise there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2017)

lol, not only have they called the update Path Finder, the smallest vehicle you can build is the nomad


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> lol, not only have they called the update Path Finder, the smallest vehicle you can build is the nomad



IKR?  And yeah, new building parts and also bits to customise the look too - lights, decals and so on


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2017)

Photo



Mode




ohmygod


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2017)

omg they worked with duncan harris to develop the photo mode. I was using his cheat engine table for freecam and so on before, so if he's helped develop it... it's going to be fantastic. I'm so so so exited.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh my.

Looks even more like a Foss sci-fi book cover now.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hahaha driving my buggy underwater


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2017)

The new photo mode is fantastic. You can even control the position of the sun!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2017)

The new textures are really nice. 

Getting used to the photo mode now. I wish you could bind some of the controls, for fov for example (to the scroll wheel) and also unpause time while you're still in freecam mode. I also wish SRWE worked for aspect ratio and resolution changing. I'm playing in 4k and cropping if I want a specific AR but SRWE is easier.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2017)

pew pew


----------



## sim667 (Mar 13, 2017)

This is £15 at the moment, seriously thinking about getting it.

Has it kept everyone who's got it entertained? Or is it hideously tedious?

Edit: fuck it, bought it anyway.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 13, 2017)

sim667 said:


> This is £15 at the moment, seriously thinking about getting it.
> 
> Has it kept everyone who's got it entertained? Or is it hideously tedious?
> 
> Edit: fuck it, bought it anyway.



I've not spent too long on it, but that's mainly due to too many games and too little time. Definitely worth making up your own mind about, especially since it looks like there are a few updates to come.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 15, 2017)

It arrived last night. I spent 90 mins wandering around looking for zinc to repair my engine.

THEN IT TELLS ME I NEED FUCKING PLATINUM TO REFUEL!

This game is a prick.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 15, 2017)

It's £39.99 on Steam right now, is it worth it? Or should I wait for a sale?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2017)

Wait for a sale. It is not a £40 game, IMO


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 15, 2017)

sim667 said:


> It arrived last night. I spent 90 mins wandering around looking for zinc to repair my engine.
> 
> THEN IT TELLS ME I NEED FUCKING PLATINUM TO REFUEL!
> 
> This game is a prick.



You need to find your way around it. I'm still at that stage. I've yet to build a base or drive a vehicle, but would rather get there myself than read how other people got there.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 15, 2017)

NoXion said:


> It's £39.99 on Steam right now, is it worth it? Or should I wait for a sale?



What platform?

I got it for £15 new for PS4


----------



## NoXion (Mar 15, 2017)

sim667 said:


> What platform?
> 
> I got it for £15 new for PS4



PC, I don't play consoles.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 15, 2017)

NoXion said:


> PC, I don't play consoles.



It was on sale on steam for £23 a couple of weeks ago, I decided to wait for another sale, it's been on sale a couple of times now so I don't think it'll be too long before it's on sale again.


----------



## snadge (Mar 15, 2017)

Still 40 fucking quid on steam, I'll pay 10 quid at the most, I have 2 better games of the same genre that are also unfinished, Elite Dangerous and Star Citizen, at least Star Citizen declares to be still in Alpha and it has more content, Elite is getting better but it will be a few years until they have FPS outside of a placeholder, NMS has no chance of that.

I would like to try this game but no way at 40 quid.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2017)

So this is a bloody great update!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh wow, really interested to see what they've done to the visuals. I'll dip back in again. I've been playing ME3 in preparation for MEA, and have just been doing a bit of Andromeda exploration in Space Engine as well.



On the PS4 they are noticeably better!


.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 18, 2017)

Been playing this over the past few days.  Stuff that should be obvious (like following signals) is just registering with me.    The game actually has some structure when you do that.  The more I play it, the more I like it, as much for the general look and vibe as anything.  Spotted some big fucking creatures for the first time.   Think some people were moaning that there were no or few creatures of decent size.  Had a catch up with one of the guys at work the other day; we were discussing recent games purchases and when I mentioned NMS he laughed and said, "You didn't buy that, did you?  Isn't it meant to be rubbish?"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 19, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Been playing this over the past few days.  Stuff that should be obvious (like following signals) is just registering with me.    The game actually has some structure when you do that.  The more I play it, the more I like it, as much for the general look and vibe as anything.  Spotted some big fucking creatures for the first time.   Think some people were moaning that there were no or few creatures of decent size.  Had a catch up with one of the guys at work the other day; we were discussing recent games purchases and when I mentioned NMS he laughed and said, "You didn't buy that, did you?  Isn't it meant to be rubbish?"



The gaming echo chamber is the most echoey of all chambers


----------



## camouflage (Mar 20, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> The gaming echo chamber is the most echoey of all chambers



most echoey of all echo chambers.


----------



## Cid (Mar 22, 2017)

camouflage said:


> most echoey of all echo chambers.



Of all echo chambers.


----------



## camouflage (Mar 22, 2017)

Cid said:


> Of all echo chambers.



chambers, chambers....

ambers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 31, 2017)

Ers 


.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 31, 2017)

Still runs like dogshit on my AMD graphics card. Unbearable tearing.

Other games, no problems with tearing at all.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2017)

Tearing means it's running over your monitor's refresh rate. Tearing means a game is running _too_ well, even. Tearing is solved by using vsync or similar. Do you mean something else?


----------



## dweller (Apr 17, 2017)

I've been back on this after buying it on a humble store sale.
I had been previously running an iffy download of the first version.
I hadn't updated to Foundation or Path finder.
Anyway,
It has really been a time sink with the new updates.
Loving the camera mode too.
I had to start from scratch and it seems a bit harder now to build up to a big ship.
I don't know how I'll afford a freighter.
Anyhow, I'm now working through all the base building and tech/farming upgrades.
Have enjoyed that. It is still just a collect and explore game with a bit of random fighting.
But nothing keeps me playing for hours like this.
Pictured is my current ship which I picked up at a crash site on an icy planet.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 23, 2017)

dweller said:


> View attachment 104646 I've been back on this after buying it on a humble store sale.
> I had been previously running an iffy download of the first version.
> I hadn't updated to Foundation or Path finder.
> Anyway,
> ...



Yep, I'm pouring hours into it at the mo. Base building, driving vehicles, buying ships that I can store on my Freighter ... be patient by the way, I bought a 10 slot one for 5mil, peanuts! And with base storage units now, all I really use it for is a Carrier ... jump I to a new system, call the freighter, switch ships to my little A class fighter and go raiding ... so much fun


----------



## dweller (Apr 23, 2017)

fucthest8 said:


> Yep, I'm pouring hours into it at the mo. Base building, driving vehicles, buying ships that I can store on my Freighter ... be patient by the way, I bought a 10 slot one for 5mil, peanuts! And with base storage units now, all I really use it for is a Carrier ... jump I to a new system, call the freighter, switch ships to my little A class fighter and go raiding ... so much fun



Yeah, I need to get there. Finding it hard to find blueprints for my shields. I need them so I can survive the fights I need to do get in and amongst the freighters. I'm okay with a couple of pirates but def need more shield.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 23, 2017)

dweller said:


> Yeah, I need to get there. Finding it hard to find blueprints for my shields. I need them so I can survive the fights I need to do get in and amongst the freighters. I'm okay with a couple of pirates but def need more shield.



Yeah, I'd kind of forgotten how long that takes, sorry - I've been playing it since it came out, so already got pretty much every shield and weapon blueprint and done the grind for the resources.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 23, 2017)

They changed how blueprints work after a couple of patches, so those playing from the very beginning got a head start on most things. Starting from scratch today would make it a longer slog.


----------



## dweller (May 13, 2017)

Still spending hours and hours in this game.
I'm a bit addicted. I don't love it but I keep on playing for some reason.
Things are frustrating. It takes time to build up money and technology etc. 
But when you do make a bit of progress it keeps you coming back.
Bored with the soundtrack so put on my own CDs that work quite well.
Have a freighter now that is quite minimal dark and moody.
My planet base has a decent farm for making insulating gel and selling nip nip buds which is space marijuana as far as I can tell. 

There are still some beautiful moments, but also many mundane ones.
Guess I'll keep space truckin' on....


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 9, 2017)

Atlas Rises!


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 9, 2017)

I haven't played for a couple of months because I'd done everything doable. I used to spend hours and hours in it, but I suddenly lost interest. I'm not sure I want to find the time for this big update...I suspect it could easily take over my life.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2017)

I've just patched the game today to play after not having done so for quite some time. I'm just pootling on creative mode, but will consider starting a new normal save when 1.4 comes out.

It's a year today, since it released, I believe.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 10, 2017)

Indeed, 1 year yesterday. I still love it, the last update kept me going for ages, building a base, installing all the terminals, doing all the shiz for those guys. Then once I'd done the system around me to death, I moved nearer to the core and started over. Just in standard mode, or whatever its called.

My, ah, unique playing style meant I only got the v3 Atlas pass about two months back, so that was exciting 

This net release might actually see me start over ... maybe. I've got so much invested in my current game though!!!

Now have 4 ships on my freighter.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 10, 2017)

I wish there was a half-way mode somewhere between creative and normal. I want to be able to get into fights with sentinels but I don't want the grind. I want to feel a sense of progress, but I don't want the grind. Grind is fine if there's enough of a pay-off, but for me there isn't here. So I focus instead on just finding nice things to take pictures off, which is fine, but I get bored easily.


----------



## moon (Aug 11, 2017)

No Man's Sky update 1.3 adds 30 hours of story, multiplayer-lite and much more


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2017)

Crikey, those are some decent changes!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2017)

Steam update is live now. Exciting!


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 13, 2017)

So... I think I like No Man's Sky again...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2017)

The only thing I don't like about the update is the change to the UI where you upload discoveries. 1) You can't see a close-up of the animals, which is annoying as I can't see them properly to name them appropriately (for example, I can't easily see the difference between a Batticus Finch and a Toucandoitto), and 2) when you hover over a plant or animal or waypoint in the list to upload it, the popup info box covers whatever is underneath it in the list and obscures whether it's been uploaded already or not, which just adds unnecessary time and annoyance to a process that used to be pretty quick and painless.

Other than that, though, I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2017)

Has the update started downloading on anyone's PS4 yet?  It's not happening for me...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 15, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Has the update started downloading on anyone's PS4 yet?  It's not happening for me...



It came out for PS4 before it did on Steam.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 15, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> The only thing I don't like about the update is the change to the UI where you upload discoveries. 1) You can't see a close-up of the animals, which is annoying as I can't see them properly to name them appropriately (for example, I can't easily see the difference between a Batticus Finch and a Toucandoitto), and 2) when you hover over a plant or animal or waypoint in the list to upload it, the popup info box covers whatever is underneath it in the list and obscures whether it's been uploaded already or not, which just adds unnecessary time and annoyance to a process that used to be pretty quick and painless.
> 
> Other than that, though, I'm thoroughly enjoying it.



Which mode do you play


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 15, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It came out for PS4 before it did on Steam.



Weird.  Maybe I need to start a session of the game for it to start.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Which mode do you play



I've spent most time in creative I think, but I've started a new normal mode game for the latest update.

I'm following the new storyline, and just found one of these amazing things:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2017)

I've just managed to buy the blueprint for warp drive tau but it's going to be a while before I can build it because I don't have the necessary components. Dynamic resonators are cheap enough in the grand scheme of things, but I haven't got access to the other stuff. Like fungal something or another. Hopefully I can find a ship that has sigma and tau already installed (theta would be great too, but I don't expect to see one of those for a while). My current ship had sigma already.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 16, 2017)

Went as if to start a session and the update started downloading.  Don't think I played much of the last update, completely due to time/other games.


----------



## dweller (Aug 18, 2017)

It's a pretty good update.  I play on normal mode and some systems are much more dangerous now and if you get attacked by pirates in those ones you better be prepared for a tough dogfight. you now have the option to pay a bribe to call the pirates off. 
The story they added is okay - probably best for brand new players.
I still like the old "I don't have a plan I'll just explore and make money" way of playing so I'm rushing through the story 
 so as to get back to that. 
Lots of improvements though - so gets the thumbs up overall.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2017)

The new story is an extended tutorial really, but I think that's a decent way to guide you through getting the necessary upgrades you need early on. I've got as far as it telling me to claim a base. I didn't want the one it told me to get, so I said no thanks I'll find my own. It still highlights the old one, but now I'm on that interminable search for The Perfect Planet.

I found a nice moon last night, my first body that didn't require any kind of hazard protection (outside of the freezing storms that come once or twice a day). Moons always seem to be where the prettiest stuff is, in my experience. But I get bored of them quickly, so this won't be where I put down roots.

I found a crashed 47-slot behemoth of an A-class cargo ship when I was still on my first bought ship with 19 slots. Of course I took it. I only repaired a couple of its slots, which took me to 22/47, but it was worth 22mil in that state, which I thought was a pretty decent place to be trading from that early in the game. I spent quite a long time with just 5mil in my bank sat at a trade outpost, checking out all the ships, and eventually settled on a 34 slot B-class fighter, which I got for free. It'll do me quite nicely for a while. I've still to find warp reactor sigma anywhere, and still haven't built tau because I don't have a hazmat gauntlet to be able to harvest the required fungal thingy, so eventually I'll upgrade again, but only if the price is right. Of course, if I find my dream ship crashed somewhere I'll get that and slowly pay to fix the slots.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I found a nice moon last night, my first body that didn't require any kind of hazard protection (outside of the freezing storms that come once or twice a day). Moons always seem to be where the prettiest stuff is, in my experience. But I get bored of them quickly, so this won't be where I put down roots.



Never listen to a word I say.

This is my home now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2017)

This is a painting and you can't tell me otherwise.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 19, 2017)

This is my new favourite planet. Legit considering moving my (rudimentary) base already 

These chaps are living their best life.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2017)

I went through my first portal. What was on the other side was... trippy.

I'm enjoying this update so much. So much.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2017)

If you find a planet with the large spinny circle machinery things, take an hour out of your day to fly around and find 20 of them and read the story attached. Oh. My. Goodness.

Excellent. My best experience in the game so far.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2017)

And just stumbled upon a space battle when warping into this system


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2017)

This is an incredibly useful little website. It lets you input your coordinates and plot your galactic location in relation to various other community points of interest. You can find out your coordinates by placing a signal booster, and the coordinates will be shown when you go to interact with it. They can be converted into portal glyphs too (and vice versa). It might be of interest to some of you.


----------



## dweller (Sep 14, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> If you find a planet with the large spinny circle machinery things, take an hour out of your day to fly around and find 20 of them and read the story attached. Oh. My. Goodness.
> 
> Excellent. My best experience in the game so far.



I found one of those but didn't know what it was - so haven't done the story bit - will have to revisit if I can find it or another one.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 14, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Never listen to a word I say.
> 
> This is my home now.




Why can't i find planets like this?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 1, 2018)

Another big update coming + Xbox One release.

No Man's Sky - Xbox One release this summer and big content update coming


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 1, 2018)

Still loving this game. The summer update will be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2018)

Curious about the big update coming in August, wonder if it’ll be true multiplayer?[emoji848]


.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 15, 2018)

Doubt it. VR is more likely I think.


----------



## dweller (Apr 18, 2018)

I still dip into NMS. Been playing the RayRod Overhaul mod a bit on PC (make sure you back up your normal save game if you do this) 
It is visually very nice compared with the base game. Planets are richer and more varied. There are glitches and it is not a replacement for the real 
 game but a great proof that things can get better!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2018)

Big update coming: true multiplayer!


.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 17, 2018)

Looks like a trailer for the update is coming at about 4pm today


----------



## cybershot (Jul 17, 2018)

isn't the Xbox version out this month as well.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 17, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Looks like a trailer for the update is coming at about 4pm today



And there it is.  Looks sweet.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 18, 2018)

Looks good. No mythical diplodocus this time, so maybe less hate when we start playing! The walkers and dogbots seem to be on the player's team...hmmm.


----------



## moon (Jul 20, 2018)

I will reinstall at some point and give it another try... hopefully my eyes won't bleed as much this patch..


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2018)

Any you lot still playing this? Should I get it?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 23, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Any you lot still playing this? Should I get it?



Not played it in a while, but would like to get back into it soon, time permitting.  Definitely worth getting IMO.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2018)

Big update today - and it's half price on Steam right now. Going to have to pull the trigger.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 25, 2018)

So the ps4 update, does that mean you are actually able to craft englobed shade now?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 26, 2018)

Started this again, after having not played it for ages.  Takes ages to get back into, even with the new tutorial.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm finding it very difficult to do stuff. Nothing is explained. The inventory/crafting system is not intuitive. "Go find X", I'm repeatedly told. I wander and find X. Which I can't gather because my gun needs upgrading for which I must collect Y, which I can't find. 

It's tremendously unwelcoming. I'm sticking with it because I want to explore (as it LOOKS amazing) but it feels excessively grindy for the start of a game.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 26, 2018)

It does click eventually, from what I remember, and that was without the tutorials.  Still loads of the game's features I never got round to previously, like building.  You should be able to find the more basic stuff quite easily by using your scanner and just hovering the pointer over things.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It does click eventually, from what I remember, and that was without the tutorials.  Still loads of the game's features I never got round to previously, like building.  You should be able to find the more basic stuff quite easily by using your scanner and just hovering the pointer over things.


It took me four hours to get a scanning visor. 
I think I'm actually rubbish at video games


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 26, 2018)

I know I'm rubbish at video games.


----------



## ffsear (Jul 26, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Any you lot still playing this? Should I get it?



Deffo.   Its work in progress,  but it gets better with every update.


----------



## ffsear (Jul 26, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I'm finding it very difficult to do stuff. Nothing is explained. The inventory/crafting system is not intuitive. "Go find X", I'm repeatedly told. I wander and find X. Which I can't gather because my gun needs upgrading for which I must collect Y, which I can't find.
> 
> It's tremendously unwelcoming. I'm sticking with it because I want to explore (as it LOOKS amazing) but it feels excessively grindy for the start of a game.




Sometimes  X and Y  have to be crafted from other products items.  Open an empty slot in your inventory and see if its a craftable item you need, then it will tell you what you need.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2018)

Just started again in Creative mode. Now I'm doing a story for some reason. Its very good.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 27, 2018)

Wait, there's multiple people in the vid..... does that mean its multiplayer now?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Wait, there's multiple people in the vid..... does that mean its multiplayer now?


Yeah, you can have 4 of you. Need to be Steam pals if you're on PC though


----------



## sim667 (Jul 27, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, you can have 4 of you. Need to be Steam pals if you're on PC though


Ah does it not work on PS4?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Ah does it not work on PS4?


I don't know, I'm afraid. I guess it'll be easy enough to find out though.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 27, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I don't know, I'm afraid. I guess it'll be easy enough to find out though.


Thanks, I'll have a google.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2018)

How No Man’s Sky Multiplayer Works in Today’s Massive NEXT Update


----------



## sim667 (Jul 27, 2018)

S☼I said:


> How No Man’s Sky Multiplayer Works in Today’s Massive NEXT Update



Awesome, thanks!

Might see if any of my PS4 buddies are on this, I've not played a game on my PS4 for ages.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 27, 2018)

blairsh said:


> So the ps4 update, does that mean you are actually able to craft englobed shade now?


Anyone?

I used to use nms as a way to avoid drinking several months ago, put 120hrs in to one game in a fairly short period.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 28, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Anyone?
> 
> I used to use nms as a way to avoid drinking several months ago, put 120hrs in to one game in a fairly short period.


So i fired this up this morning after several months away from it and you can now craft englobed shade with the update!  which means i can now carry on with my original game, even though its all changed and i need to work out what everything is and why my mining tool and some other stuff doesn't work 

Apparently there is no limit on base building now aswell, which is fucking brilliant as i was a bit miffed when i learned i could no longer make my large base any large as i had reached the limit on certain structures. All i need to now is rehome it as it has been archived 

Excited


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 28, 2018)

How on earth do I get an S class starship? Been hanging around stations in opulent systems but no joy.


----------



## dweller (Jul 28, 2018)

NEXT is amazing. 
I'm running two saves. 
One my old one. I have over a billion units so will set up fleet of frigates. 
The other a new one just to go through the early game again with all the NEXT goodies.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2018)

The update added huge amounts to the game but stripping out the original music killed the game for me...


.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 30, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The update added huge amounts to the game but stripping out the original music killed the game for me...
> 
> 
> .


What music has been removed?


----------



## dweller (Sep 30, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> What music has been removed?



Music just doesn't get played in the same way as previously - there is a lot more silence with just some vague background tones. This started with the Atlas Rises version  I think. Before that I'd come away from a session with a lot of the themes in my head. Not really like that anymore.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 30, 2018)

dweller said:


> Music just doesn't get played in the same way as previously - there is a lot more silence with just some vague background tones. This started with the Atlas Rises version  I think. Before that I'd come away from a session with a lot of the themes in my head. Not really like that anymore.


As far as I can tell, all the music is still there but it's randomised as to what and when it plays.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 9, 2018)

not reading the whole thread but need to ask - should i get this game? is it like fallout 4 meets elite?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 29, 2018)

Next update..


----------



## dweller (Oct 31, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> not reading the whole thread but need to ask - should i get this game? is it like fallout 4 meets elite?


I haven't played fallout 4 or elite but I don't think it is really like them.
It is a casual game without much challenge. You explore and gradually grind away to upgrade your kit in various ways. There is a mystery sci fi vibe that can stimulate your imagination. It is more like a destination to spend time in relaxing, exploring and deciding what you want to do next. I like it but I think it is a marmite game.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 16, 2018)

That's a pretty good summary actually. I struggle with it a bit because there's no ''point" to it, in terms of a core mission (although there's more of one now with the atlas rising version, a story weaves into the exploration).


----------



## dweller (Nov 26, 2018)

We've had two updates in quick succession Abyss and Visions
With these updates I've really enjoyed exploring again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2018)

Looks awesome, they've really gone to town on this game! Makes me wonder if this is the free updates what the paid DLC they'll do will be like?


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 20, 2019)

Anyone got this on XBox? Always intrigued me but not sure whether or not to bother?


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 24, 2019)

I've got it on PC, It's basically the most prog rock game ever.  You explore and discover planets which look like 1970s album covers, whilst uncovering the mysteries of the universe,  whilst listening to an ambient sound track, maaaan.  If that appeals then you'll love it.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 24, 2019)

Dumb question - can you play multiplayer on it with folk you know?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 15, 2019)

More coming.  

First details on No Man’s Sky Beyond, the huge new expansion coming to the PS4 sci-fi adventure this summer

Not really give the last few updates much of a go.  Mostly just play VR stuff these days.  Maybe they could do a VR update?


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 17, 2019)

Right, I'm going back in. First time since Dec 2017. 232 hours so far apparently!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 17, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> Dumb question - can you play multiplayer on it with folk you know?


Yes
iamwithnail


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2019)

Can’t be long before we see the third reveal right?


.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 31, 2019)

finally picked this up on PC after a couple of years , um-ing and er-ing as to whether to get a legit copy


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 3, 2019)

August 14th

No Man's Sky Beyond gets an August release date


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2019)

Latest update downloading now for PS4.  Might get the chance to sample it in VR tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 15, 2019)

Downloaded. Quick blast on VR this morning.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2019)

started a new game last night as wasnt very far into the old one, it certainly feels more accessible


----------



## dweller (Aug 18, 2019)

It's still the same game, better graphic performance on my old pc. 
I've worked out a way to have access to several galaxies via the new nexus anomaly which is nice.
Basically more things to fiddle about with on your planets and a bit more multiplayer. The new nexus thingy looks very cool but it is just a glorified space station. 
It is still the same game essentially so still a marmite game that can be relaxing and uplifting or dull and pointlessly repetitive depending on your headspace at the time.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 20, 2019)

So fun story:

Just encountered someone clearly using VR on the Nexus, who attempted to fondle me....

So there is that about the game.


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Downloaded. Quick blast on VR this morning.





steveo87 said:


> So fun story:
> 
> Just encountered someone clearly using VR on the Nexus, who attempted to fondle me....
> 
> So there is that about the game.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 21, 2019)

tommers said:


>



Sadly, I'm on PSVR m8.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Sadly, I'm on PSVR m8.



What's it like on the VR (I'm _still_ pondering over whether to get the VR)?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 20, 2020)

8ball said:


> What's it like on the VR (I'm _still_ pondering over whether to get the VR)?



I've only had a couple of quick sessions on it - and that was ages ago.  I should get back on it, but really don't have that much time...  I've mainly been playing Resident Evil 7 in VR recently and it's worth getting VR just for that.  Graphics are a bit jankier than in the regular version but it's much, much scarier.  Also worth getting PSVR for Astrobot.  If you can get a good deal on PSVR, go for it... unless you're a real moaner, I'm pretty sure you'll be impressed.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2020)

What, broadly speaking, counts as a good deal?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 20, 2020)

8ball said:


> What, broadly speaking, counts as a good deal?



I got mine around a year ago for ~£185 with 5 free games.  Think it was from an ebay shop and I had a discount code.  That was a proper steal though.  Looks like the cheapest you might pay for something similar at the moment is £250.  I'd keep a look out for deals/discount codes.  Prices seem to go up and down.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 19, 2020)

Another update.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Apr 24, 2021)

The Pioneer update has really turned this game into that which was initially promised all those years ago. 

So much content now, and all the regular updates remain free. Skyrim is still my favourite but No Mans Sky a close second!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 24, 2021)

I got the Quest 2 rather than PSVR in the end - one of the few regrets over that is not playing NMS in VR.


----------



## sim667 (May 2, 2021)

BlanketAddict said:


> The Pioneer update has really turned this game into that which was initially promised all those years ago.
> 
> So much content now, and all the regular updates remain free. Skyrim is still my favourite but No Mans Sky a close second!


I didn't know about this, this is what I always wanted from this game, and I haven't turned my PS4 on in ages.

I don't have anyone to play it with though


----------



## BigTom (Sep 15, 2021)

I got a new graphics card and thought I'd have another look at this, doesn't seem as grindy as it was before and definitely lots more to do - I played it on release but not much later.
I've just bought a new multi tool but I can't find the old one to move technology across - I can make some of the things I had before but not the upgrades to stuff like the scanner, can I move them across between multi-tools? It doesn't seem like I can. 
I don't think I can be bothered to keep playing tbh, it's still pretty grindy and way too many things but I'm mostly just frustrated by bits like that and when I found a new ship and took that, I lost my old ship and the tech I'd just bought to upgrade bits of it. Can't I keep that stuff and move it across?


----------



## blairsh (Sep 15, 2021)

BigTom said:


> I got a new graphics card and thought I'd have another look at this, doesn't seem as grindy as it was before and definitely lots more to do - I played it on release but not much later.
> I've just bought a new multi tool but I can't find the old one to move technology across - I can make some of the things I had before but not the upgrades to stuff like the scanner, can I move them across between multi-tools? It doesn't seem like I can.
> I don't think I can be bothered to keep playing tbh, it's still pretty grindy and way too many things but I'm mostly just frustrated by bits like that and when I found a new ship and took that, I lost my old ship and the tech I'd just bought to upgrade bits of it. Can't I keep that stuff and move it across?


Get yourself a freighter, then you can have many ships


----------



## BigTom (Sep 15, 2021)

blairsh said:


> Get yourself a freighter, then you can have many ships


why would I want many ships?
I just want one. but I don't want to spend money on upgrades then get a bigger ship and lose those upgrades. It's tipped me over the edge from accepting the grind to not playing tbh. Why grind when what I get is lost when I upgrade my ship or multi-tool?


----------

